#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-27
<Rh-> aamua!
<olmi> sitäpä
<mlpug> PC pitäis ostaa kun kaikki mun koneet tuppaa olemaan -90 luvulta. Onko jotain erityistä huomioitavaa, että ubuntu toimisi siinä uudessa koneessa ok?
<mlpug> AInakin ennenvanhaan nvidia versus ati tuntui tärkeältä compizin yms toiminnan kannalta.
<mlpug> Nykyään ei ole suurta väliä kumman ottaa? oletan ettei myös intel versus amd ole suurta väliä?
<mlpug> ja sitten tärkein: noissa paketeissa näyttää olevan aina windows7 valmiina. Mitkä on mun vaihtoehdot sen kanssa eli ubuntua on tarkoitus käyttää mutten haluaisi ihan roskikseen tuota windowsia heittää
<bioterror> jos sulla on vaan $$$ ja et oo totaalinen tumpelo, niin osta komponentteja ja läjää itse?
<bioterror> jos ei ja osamaksulla, niin sitten tarvii googletella
<bioterror> kai siinä voi pari euroa säästää, eikä tuu windows7 mukana
<bioterror> paras ois vaan tehdä Ubuntu USB-tikku, kävellä kauppaan ja kokeilla eri koneissa bootata se
<bioterror> jos toimii niin mikä jottei
<bioterror> ja hyvin ne menee vierekkäin
<bioterror> ubuntulla voit helposti asennusvaiheessa ryövätä Windowsilta tilaa niin paljon kuin haluat gparted -ohjelmalla
<mlpug> bioterror, joo löysin just tuon "asentaminen windowsin rinnalle" wikin ubuntu-fi:stä. taidan edetä kuten siellä on kerrottu, eli poltan windows CD:t ja sitten laitan ubuntun sinne välittämättä paljoakaan tuosta windowsista
<mlpug> helpompi on ostaa valmis paketti kun mulla ei ole yhtään käyttökelpoista osaa valmiina
<Sysi> ati on vieläki epävarmempi ku nvidia/intel
<bioterror> hyvin tuo oma ATI on toiminut
<bioterror> niin FGLRX vai miten se kirjoitetaan ja radeonhd-ajurit
<Sysi> 4xxx?
<bioterror> vähän saanut käsityksen ettei se nvidian leirissä todellisuudessa paljoa parempaa ole
<Sysi> kyllähän ne kai yleensä ainaki jotenki saa toimimaan
<bioterror> toki nvidialla on vdpau ;)
<bioterror> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<Sysi> nvidialla on parempi opengl ja hyvin vähän kyllä kuullu ongelmista ajureitten kans
<Sysi> kyllähän nuilla vanemmilla ateilla toimii avoimellaki ajurilla 3d
<Sysi> 5k-sarja on vaan ihan eri asia
<bioterror> joo, ei tuokaa kyllä mikää vauhdikas kortti ole
<ath> Se, ikävänä puolena sitten nVidia on yleisesti ATI:a perässä. En tiedä missä hapessa ATI:n suljetut ajurit on.
<bioterror> varmasti glxgears pyörii jonku nvidian kortilla paremmin
<Sysi> löytyyhän catalyst kyllä mutta silti nvidiaan luottasin paljo ennemmin
<Sysi> ath: tällä hetkellä kyllä atilla ei kai oo yhtä tehokasta ku nvidialla, hinta/teho suhteesta en oo varma
<ath> Sysi: jos ei halua laittaa sitä tonnia näytönohjaimeen :) ATI on nykyään kaikissa luokissa nVidiaa halvempi.
<bioterror> tää on sellanen tomato, tomeito -keissi
<bioterror> mikä nyt tulee koneen mukana
<Sysi> ath: mun käsityksen mukaan se ois taas vähän kääntyny mutta voi hyvinki olla
<ath> Eikun juurihan ATI pisti nVidian ranttaliksi.
<bioterror> mlpug, koitat vaan pitää huolen, että koneessa on mahdollisimman vähän broadcomia ,)
<Sysi> mää ostin nvidian ihan sen takia että kaveri on kironnu atinsa niin hornaan wintosallaki
<Sysi> ath: windows-benchmarkithan ei sitte välttämättä päde käytännön suorituskykyyn linuxilla, vaikka rauta oiski tehokkaampaa
<mlpug> eipä nuo verkkokaupat broadcommia tyrkytäkkään ainakaan jos sitä sillä nimellä myydään
<ath> Joo, Linuxissa tulee vaan kysymys kuka tekee paskimmat ajurit.
<mlpug> kännykät on täynnä broadcommia
<Sysi> mlpug: oot läppäriä ostamassa?
<mlpug> eikun pöytäkonetta
<Sysi> harvemmin niissä kunnolla sanotaan että mitä syöneet
<mlpug> tai tornia
<bioterror> HP ainaki tykkää broadcomin piireistä
<Sysi> osista kasaaminen kyllä tulee halvemmaksi vaikka ei oiskaa mitä valmiina, mutta onhan se nätimpi hakea vaan kaupasta valmis
<bioterror> verkkokaupassa asioiminen on vaan aina pepusta :D
<Sysi> ihan hyvä kauppa se on ollu IMO
<bioterror> hirveet ruuhkat kassoilla ja ihmiset haisee hielle ja jostain saa venaa paketteja
<Sysi> no jossaki etelässä.. :P
<mlpug> Pohjatyöt kannattaa tehdä nettiä selaamalla ja ircissä kyselemällä ja sitten voi lopuksi käydä jossain oikeassa kaupassa jos siltä tuntuu että haluaa "terapiaa" myyjältä tai hypistellä laitteita
<bioterror> noh, jos kelasit jonku valmiin ostaa niin teet oikeasti Unetbootinilla USB-tikun jossa ubuntu
<bioterror> boottaat sen siellä kaupassa ja myhäilet tyytyväisesti jos se toimii
<mlpug> siis onko oikeasti riski ettei se toimi kun se tuntuu toimivan kaikissa vanhoissa raadoissakin mitä haen autotallista.
<Iltsu> helpommi se vanhassa raudassa toimii
<mlpug> pentium kakkosia ja kolmosia
<Sysi> vanhassa toimii paremmalla todennäkösyydellä
<Iltsu> =enempi aikaa ollu kehittää laitetukea
<Sysi> mutta kyllä ihan pöytäkoneessa pitäis toimia, jos ei ihan hassua rautaa oo
<bioterror> i586 raudalla ei toimi enää uudet ubuntut
<bioterror> 10.04 toimii, 10.10 toimii vain i686
<Sysi> aika vähän on i586-yhteensopivaa, pentium kakkonenki taitaa olla i686
<Sysi> joka tapauksessa LTS toimii
<bioterror> Sysi, lubuntun käyttäjäkunnassa on paljonki sellasia
<czr> vanhemmissa koneissa toimii muutenkin uudet distrot aika vaihtelevasti
<czr> bios bugit yms aiheuttaa kaikenlaista ongelmaa
<czr> mut jee, kerrankin edes joku launchpadiin ilmoitettu bugi korjaantuu ubuntun kernelissa.
<bioterror> oho, ihmeiden aika ei ole ohi
<czr> ei niin. yksi viidesta ei ole huono.
<czr> mut nakojaan pelkka bugin raportointi ei riita ainakaan kernelin kans
<czr> pitaa sen lisaksi olla suht aktiivinen niiden ihmisten suuntaan jotka voi asialle tehda jotain
<jjo> aika harvalla on kyl oikeesti tarvetta ajella jotain i686-kamaa vanhempaa
<jjo> mun mielestä on vaan ihan järkevää tiputtaa tuki ikivanhalta raudalta mainstream työpöytädistrosta
<czr> ongelma lahinna on siina et mita niissa ikivanhoissa voi yleensakaan enaa ajaa
<jjo> kai niissä joku openbox vielä pyörii
<jjo> selainta on turha edes kuvitella avaavansa
<czr> err. miten openbox liittyy asiaan?
<czr> paasis edes niin pitkalle et kerneli kaynnistyis tai udev toimis
<jjo> no joo, ohan noita ongelmia matkalla
<czr> riittais (mulle) toimiva verkko ja ssh.
<jjo> mut jos saa käyntiin asti, niin hiiren kursorin saisi tuurilla näkyviin oikein työpöydällä
<czr> mut sekin alkaa olemaan kiven takana..
<jjo> ei sillä mitään tekis, mut...
<jjo> ja jos x vaihdetaan jo seuraavasssa ubuntussa, niin sit voi unohtaa senkin
<jjo> tai kai x jää silti tarjolle, tiedä sit
<czr> no se jaa viela nahtavaksi kuinka helposti vaihdetaan
<czr> meinaan on aika hitosti rautaa missa opengl toimii epaluotettavasti edelleen
<jjo> mut turhaa noit tietty edes spekuloi kun i686 rautaa saa ~ilmaiseksi
<czr> meinaat et suosiolla heittaa vain roskiin kaiken sen mika ei toimi softan takia?
<jjo> meinaan, että jos meinaa linuxia ajaa ja pääpaino on sillä ajamisella eikä harrastamisella, niin sit voi kyl suosiolla ottaa uudempaa rautaa
<czr> tosin, antaapa olla. kyl ma viela ne vanhat lapparit elvytan joku paiva kun jaksan :-).
<jjo> jos haluaa harrastella, niin sekin on toki sallittua
<czr> kiitos.
<bioterror> mun mielestä on kivaa että vanhatkin koneet kestää pidempää käyttöä
<jjo> no, mun mielestä on vaan järkevää siirtyä uudempaan romurautaan kuin jäkittää siinä vanahassa kunnes se uusikin on käyttökelvotonta
<bioterror> jjo, no monet yli 1GHz koneet on kyllä vielä ok kamaa, mutta joillekki tuntuu olevan vaikea saada parempata ja kunnon saituri ei siitä halua maksaa satoja euroja
<bioterror> itse olen pidempääki käyttänyt 2nd hand-koneita, mutta nyt on deskarina ihan vuosi sitten ostettu pakettikone kun piti saada
<jjo> no, mä olen antanut pois parikin 2.xGHz konetta ja niitä tuntuu kyl liikkuvan muutenkin jos vaan jaksaa noutaa tai sit toimituskuluilla
<czr> P4?
<jjo> nuo olivat athlonxp:itä
<bioterror> no onhan noita jotain Dellin GX270:ä
<jjo> toimistolta poistetut vanhat työkoneet taisivat olla p4:ia, mut ne maksoivat 20 euroa
<Echramath> Jokku toimistokoneet saattaa olla jo jäähyltään säädyllisiä.
<jjo> onkos ubuntulle jotain näppärää softaa joka lataisin kiintolevylle ripatuille albumeille kansikuvat automaattisesti?
<bioterror> Echramath, ja jotkut on ollut sen 3+1 vuotta päällä 24/7 ;)
<jjo> elektroniikka tykkää olla päällä
<Echramath> He, mulla toimi P3 ties kuinka monta vuotta putkeen 24/7.
<Echramath> Tarve poistui, laitoin kaappiin, eihän se vuoden päästä enää toiminut.
<czr> powerit nuukahtaa helpoimmin kyl
<czr> tai konkat lahinna niissa
<czr> joskus myos prossan vieressa olevat rekkulan konkat
<heikkiket> jjo: rhythmbox osaa näyttää albumien kansikuvat?
<jjo> heikkiket: juu, osaa moni muukin soitin, mut meinasin josko joku softa osais ladata ne kuvat netistä ja laittaa nätisti kappaleiden kanssa samoihin hakemistoihin
<heikkiket> jjo: aijaa niin joo, tuostapa en tiedäkään. Muuan tuttuni teki sillälailla, että skannasi levyjen kansikuvat samalla kun rippasi albumin :D – Hänellä tosin olikin aika harvinaisia levyjä, joiden kansikuvia ei netistä olisi löytynytkään.
<jjo> mulla on ripattuna ~1500 levyä ja en millään jaksais skannailla
<jjo> mut toisaalta ostin just sonoksen musiikkisysteemit ja olis kiva jos se näyttäis mulle kuvia kans :)
<kingi89> jouduin vähän nöyrtymään soitinasiassa ja ottamaan qt:llisen softan, clementinen. tästä voisi jopa tykätä.
<czr> "... scanning options, drag and drop between playlists, and a hypnotoad. "
<czr> hyva muutoslista ainakin :-)
<kingi89> ilmeisesti vanha amarok forkattu, ja käy mulle. toi amarok2 on ihan kamala.
<czr> pitais varmaan kokeilla kyl. itse tykkasin kans vanhasta paljon enemman
<kingi89> jännä bugi siinä, kun muuttaa metatietoja, pitää kirjottaa UTF-8 auki ISO-8859-1:nä (ä→ä)
<czr> kingi89, luultavasti sen takia et mp3id-tageissa ei ole oletuskoodausta ilmaistu mitenkaan
<czr> eli softien pitais vaan "arvata" mita se vois olla.
<czr> toki se voi olla ihan oikeakin bugi
<czr> s/oletus//
<kirvesAxe> czr, olikos oggien ja muiden kehittyneempien musiikkiformaattien tageissa mahdollisuus kertoa koodauskin? :þ
<czr> kirvesAxe, oggissa utf-8 on se mita pitais kayttaa : http://age.hobba.nl/audio/mirroredpages/ogg-tagging.html
<czr> piti tosin tuotakin kaivaa aika syvalta.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jzb23 -> Ogg Vorbis Comment Field Recommendations
<czr> en jaksa speksia nyt etsia tuohon et erityisesti tuota maarattaisi missaan
<SipuliSopuli> oho, kirvesAxe täälläkin :o
<czr> on speksattu: 5.2.2 vorbis I speksissa: "0x3D is followed by 8 bit clean UTF-8 encoded value of the field contents to the end of the field."
<czr> kirvesAxe, joten ei ole koodausongelmaa.
<czr> ellei itse softissa sitten ole, mita en taaskaan ihmettelis
<kirvesAxe> SipuliSopuli, hyvä huomio, en ookaan ollu ku ehkä pari vuotta BD
<kirvesAxe> czr, joo esim WMP evottaa utfit täysin kaikissa formaateissa :þ
<czr> ei sano wmp mitaan, mut jos se on mita luulen niin evvk aika pitkalle :-).
<czr> ei se taida tosin oggia edes osata
<czr> ja jos joku on siihen koodekin tehny niin tieda sit miten tagit toimii sen kautta.
<czr> joskus tietty ihmiset laittaa id3-tagit oggeihin
<czr> mika on tietty kans mahdollista mut hieman outoa.
<kirvesAxe> czr, totta kai siihen romuun löytyy aina joku kälinen plugini mikä saa yhden jutun toimimaan ja kuisee toisen ;P
<SipuliSopuli> hmph
<SipuliSopuli> jos mulla on koneessa ulkonen levy kiinni nii onko jotenkin mahollista rajata sinne pääsyä vaan yhelle tai muutamalle käyttäjälle
<IhqTzup> on
<IhqTzup> chmod ja chown
<tabasko> onkohan ubuntulla mitään keinoa siirtää kuvia iphoneen?
<tabasko> jailbreikattu luuri
<Sysi> !iphone
<lubotu3> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jAy47 -> Using an iPod with Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/jAy4n -> Using an iPhone or iPod Touch with Ubuntu and Kubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> hum
<tabasko> ei hirveästi ole puhetta photojen siirrosta, gpixpodiakin on päivitetty viimeksi 2006 :)
<edroh> terve, ois pieni ongelma näyttisten kanssa. Pitäis saada jotenki helposti vaihettua normaali näyttis integroituun näyttikseen
<edroh> eilen asensin ubuntun ekaa kertaa, eli oon pikkasen tumpelo :D Koneena asus u35jc
<Sysi> toi on vähän hassu kone koska nvidia optimus
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569380
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jAVT7 -> [all variants] Setting up Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (10.04) on the Asus U35JC - Ubuntu Forums
<edroh> katos, eipä tullu mieleen samantien ettii suoraan läppärin n :p koitin tossa asentaa ubuntu control centeriä ja sieltä ois saanu vaihtettua low ja high end näyttikset, mut jostain syystä en osannu sitä asentaa
<edroh> anto jonku errorin asennuksessa ja ku avasin sen ohjelman ni kaikki toiminnot ei toiminu, esim toi gpu vaihto.
<Sysi> topicissa on linkki wikikirjaan jossa on perusjutut hyvin
<Sysi> tuo on vähän vaikee rauta mutta ei pahin (mää meenki nukkumaan, höpise vaan, aina joku on hereillä ->)
<edroh> selvä, mäki täs varmaan kohta puolin
<edroh> kiitokset
<SipuliSopuli> hmph, mistäs tota ssh-timeout aikaa muutettiinkaan...
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-28
<SipuliSopuli> ööö
<Iltsu> SipuliSopuli, sshd:n konffeist
<SipuliSopuli> @reboot cronissa ei toimi...
<SipuliSopuli> juu, löysin tuon timeoutin
<SipuliSopuli> @reboot -m screen irssi ... ... ...
<Iltsu> @reboot screen -U -S auto -d -m irssi
<Iltsu> mullon tuollee
<Echramath> Heh, selvitin muuten. Terminaalin koko on tuolloin 80×25.
<SipuliSopuli> onpas nyt kikkelimiekkailua
<SipuliSopuli> kun ei toimi
<SipuliSopuli> mikähän on
<SipuliSopuli> noniin
<SipuliSopuli> olipas hidasta :o
<edroh> https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jD06j -> Hybrid Graphics Linux in Launchpad
<edroh> onks kukaa kokeillu tollasta
<pauliunx> hi, can anyone help me, I keep getting a "An error has occured while mounting /etc/fstab' option and I tried everything to get rid of it but it just won't go away, thanls
<bioterror> !pastebin | pauliunx
<lubotu3> pauliunx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> pauliunx, pastebin us your /etc/fstab
<pauliunx> bioterror: just a second, I think I found a stray character lost about in it
<pauliunx> gonna try rebooting
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can say sudo mount -all
<pauliunx>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548224/
<bioterror> or mount -a
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> d #
<pauliunx> gonna try a reboot now
<pauliunx> bioterror: that didn't do it, still getting the error
<pauliunx> doing a re-post with new pastebins:
<pauliunx> hi, I keep getting a 'An error has occured mounting /etc/fstab. Press S to skip, M for manual recovery' when booting ubuntu 10.10. Here are my pastebins for /fstab and fdisk, can anyone please help me get rid of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548230/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/548229/
<bioterror> you have a some sort of mark on line 14 before #
<czr> pauliunx, also, try commenting out the ntfs mounts. if one of them is dirty, you'll need to fix it manually first
<pauliunx> czr:did that in the past but it didn't help
<bioterror> how those UUID -lines are so small?-)
<czr> ntfs UUID is much shorter
<bioterror> okay
<czr> or, volume labels.
<czr> FAT ones are even shorter
<tale> Osaako Ubuntu vaihtaa kesäajasta normaaliaikaan jos koneella ei ole lainkaan nettiyhteyttä? Entä jos kone on pitkään sammutettuna, sen lokakuun viimeisen sunnuntain yli, osaako Ubuntu jossain kohtaa vaihtaa kesäajan pois?
<czr> tale, osaa
<czr> kesa/talviaika-saannot on "tietokannassa" joka on koneessa vaikkei ois nettiyhteytta
<czr> toinen asia on et osaako ohjelmat vaihtaa sita lennossa.
<czr> riippuu vahan miten ohjelma on tehty
<czr> tale,sen lisaksi kannattaa ottaa huomioon koneen sisaisen kellon epatarkkuus jos on pitkan aikaa pois paalta
<czr> sikali jos silla on mitaan merkitysta
<tale> Ihmettelen miksi koneen kello on melko tarkkaan tunnin edellä.
<czr> ehka sun RTC aika on localtimessa ja oot buutannu valilla windowsiin
<czr> tosin joku sanoi aiemmin et windows pitaa nykyaan ajan UTC:ssa RTC:ssa mut.. evt.
<tale> NT:stä alkaen Windowsit on ymmärtänyt aikavyöhykkeet, ja kellon pitäisi olla UTC-ajassa.
<hifi> ei se tainnut ihan täydellinen tuki olla
<hifi> muistaakseni joskus yritin laittaa XP:tä puhumaan UTC:tä mut ei tykänny
<hifi> kello meni vaan enemmän sekasin
<czr> "Windows expects the real-time clock of the computer to run on local time. Since Windows NT there has been a registry entry RealTimeIsUniversal=1, but this feature is not supported or fully implemented yet (including Vista), so it is not possible to run the real-time clock on Coordinated Universal Time."
<czr> ilmeisesti toi toimii vihdoin Vista SP2:ssa ja win7:ssa ilman ylimaaraista bugitusta
<tale> Kas vaan, mikähän tossa voi olla jos noin kauan kestää tehdä kunnolla.
<Tm_T> tale: koska Windows on tehty olemaan ainoana käyttöjärjestelmänä
<tale> Voipi olla XP tosiaan sotkee BIOS:n kellon, mutten ole huomannut kun Ubuntu käynnistyessään katsoon NTP:llä kellon aikaan. Nyt kun ei ole nettiyhteyttä siinä koneessa sen kello sekoilee.
<turkka80> dual bootti hommia olis vähän... eli sata1 levyllä on linuxmintti ja sata2 levyllä vista... nythän on niin että se vista ei lähde tulille, vaikka samainen levyjen järjestys toimi silloin kun sata1 levyllä ei ollut vielä muuta kuin tyhjää. Mistäköhän moinen johtuu?
<Tm_T> turkka80: Windowsit tahtovat olla ensimmäinen boottaava laite
<turkka80> joo Tm_T mutta eikös se ole ensimmäinen boottaava kun biosissa on valikko kummalta levyltä se boottaa?
<Sysi> jo
<Sysi> hups
<Tm_T> turkka80: ei riitä, pitänee grubissa se Vistan kiintolevy mapata (vaimitäsenytolikaan) ensimmäiseksi kiintolevyksi
<Tm_T> ei mitään hajua miten tämä tehdään grub2:lla tosin
<turkka80> no tuotapa tuota... kyllä se vista lähtee latailemaan mutta se sitten pysähtyy omia aikojaan. Siinähän ei silloin pitäisi grubia tarvita laisinkaan kun kumpainenkin levy sisältää periaatteessa oman mbr:n. Voin toki olla väärässäkin...:)
<Tm_T> joo voi olla että minäkin muistan väärin
<Tm_T> on senverta pitkä aika kun on mitään tuollaista joutunut itse miettimään
<turkka80> joo... ole onnellinen siitä...:) Itse jouduin tyystin kuukausien mittaiselle pakkowindows-kuurille ja ei ollu hääviä se
<Tm_T> !dualboot
<lubotu3> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jDSId -> Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/juvW9 -> MacBookPro - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/jDSIx -> YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Tm_T> ninnnu: ^
<Tm_T> turkka80: katso josko tuo ensimmäinen linkki auttaisi
<Sysi> vistasta ei voi olla ihan varma yksinäänkää että boottaako..
<turkka80> Tm_T Taitaa olla yhden levyn hommia nuo kaikki, mutta jospa sieltä jotain aukeis kun tarkkaan lukee... Tuo kaksi SATA-levyä tuntuu olevan tukala paikka muillekkin sikäli mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt
<turkka80> Sysi eipä tiedä ei... :) Mutta pakko pitää kun ei ymmärrä linuxit tätä tän koneen dvd-asemaa
<turkka80> jospa joskus sen dvd-aseman sais toimimaan niin ei tarttis pohtia moisia joutavuuksia kun dualbootteja.
<tale> Tm_T: Mikä DVD-asema se on?
<Tm_T> hutihilight (:
<tale> No pahus, mitä noi muut t:alkuiset tulee sotkemaan.
<turkka80> mikähän lie sony optiarc se oli. Ei näy muissa linuxeissa kun Dreamlinux 3.5:ssä
<Sysi> mikää levy?
<Sysi> !dvd
<lubotu3> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jDWeY -> RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/jDWf8 -> FreeFormats - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> Omituista jos DVD-asema ei toimi. Miten toimimattomuus on todennettu?
<tale> Ei kai DVD-asemiin ole uusia liitäntöjä keksitty, nehän on SATA, SCSI tai IDE.
<turkka80> no tuota tale esmes live-cd:t ei toimi muut kuin se dreamlinux. Tulee vaan busyboxia ja missään ei näy sen koko aseman olemassaoloa. Vistassa toimii kuitenkin eli ei se rikki ole
<tale> Toimiko se Vistassa ilman ajurien asennusta?
<turkka80> joo toimii
<turkka80> hakusanat fujitsu siemens amilo xa2528 linux googleen niin kauhutarinoita tulee koko rahan edestä...;)
<ninnnu> Tm_T: No viimeeksi mäki annoin vain periksi sen Windowsin kanssa ja annoin asian olla. Mulle on joskus kerrottu että Windowsin pitää olla fyysisestikkin IDE Primary Master että se osais toimia, mut en näin SATA/Vista/W7-aikoina tiedä.
<turkka80> mutta mikähän taika siinä sitten on, että se boottas ok siinä sata2-paikassa niin pitkään kun sata1-levyllä ei ollut boottaavaa järjestelmää? No, kukapa näistä tietää...;)
<Sysi> ninnnu: laita lubotu3 fibun ignoreen?
<ninnnu> aiii sitäkö se hilight meinas
<Sysi> emt
<Sysi> mutta eikö vois olla fiksu
<ninnnu> vois
<Tm_T> ninnnu: eiku meinaan että fibubotin ei ehkä tarttis factoidien urleja toistella
<ninnnu> Tm_T: Joop, lisäsin ignoren
<Tm_T> kiitos
<tammi> hi all
<Tm_T> hiya
<Tm_T> tammi: I sent you a private message with some additional information
<tammi> thx
<Echramath> Tunteeko kukaan laserkirjoittimia.
<Echramath> Onko järkevää maksaa parikymppiä Brotherista johon pitäisi "rumpu vaihtaa"?
<Echramath> Hmmm, kuinkahan Linuxilla saisi tämän full-screen-editor-tilan, jota machipsterit nyt kovin intoilevat?
<Sysi> minkälainen se on
<topyli> Echramath: nano terminaaliin, terminaali fullscreeniin :)
<sinppa_> ...F11? :)
<topyli> takkka kirjoitat konsolissa
<Echramath> Tämmöistä ne nyt: http://www.ommwriter.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jEJjV -> Welcome - Ommwriter
<Echramath> Lähinnä jos keksis miten saa sen tekstipalkin keskelle ruutua kun ruutu on liian leviä.
<heikkiket> Ecramath: compiz fusionia ajelevana olen tykännyt käyttää "Ikkunanhallinnan lisätoiminnot" -moduulista löytyvää "Vaihda kokoruututilaan" -käskyä
<heikkiket> se on siis näppäinkomento (jonka laitoin Super+F11-näppäimien taakse), joka laittaa minkä tahansa softan kokoruututilaan
<czr_> Echramath, onhan noita foss-softiakin tuohon immersiokirjoitukseen
<czr_> tullu vastaankin pari, en vain mitenkaan muista niiden nimia
<heikkiket> alunperin laitoin sen päälle, koska OpenOffice Impressin kokoruututilassa oli bugi, jonka näin sai kierretyksi
<heikkiket> todella kätevä mielestäni, mutta en tiedä onko paras tuohon kysymääsi tarkoitukseen
<Echramath> czr_: Jotenkin vaan luulis, ettei moista tarvis, riittäis että antaa jollekin olemassa olevalle oikeat parametrit...
<Sysi> xfwm:ssä ainaki on pikanappi fullscreeniin, varmaan muissaki ikkunamankeleissa
<czr_> Echramath, no kokeile noita mita ehdotettiin
<czr_> noissa immersiojutuissa on kai sekin et niissa yleensa ei ole mitaan tyokalupalkkia yms muutakaan hairitsemassa, vaan tulee vain jonku taikajutun jalkeen
<Echramath> Hippien hömpötystä sellainen on File Edit vie sivupoluille.
<czr_> no niinhan se on jos sisaltoon keskittyy
<czr_> itse tein joskus oman markupin just sen takia
<czr_> sellaisen super-kevyen
<czr_> uu, uusi ksnapshot on super-hot.
<czr_> varsinkin toi region-valinta
<Sysi> se oli aika pätevä
<Echramath> Mjoo, saahan tuosta perustermiksestäkin aika hauskan.
<bioterror> joo, laittaa fortunen sinne, kuten mintissä on tehty :D
<noxo_> iltaa
<kakeman> halo halo
<noxo_> hello
<noxo_> hiljaisempi kanavahan tämä on mitä luulin...
<kakeman> flashplayer ei oo toiminu moneen vuoteen yhtä paskasti
<kakeman> missä vika?
<kakeman> kolmessa koneessa 10.10
<Echramath> Adobessa.
<kakeman> yks x86_64
<noxo_> siinähän se kai alunperinkin...
<kakeman> onko mitään tehtävissä?
<kakeman> voisko tämä toiminnan lagisuus ja epävarmuus liittyä johonkin äänipalvelin systeemeihin?
<kakeman> voiks pulsesoundin pistää pois ubuntussa?
<noxo_> periaatteessa kyllä mä ainakin jouduin sen poistaan tästä läppäristä että sain äänet edes jotenkin pelaamaan, tosin tämä fujitsu ei ilmeisimmin ole muutenkaan kovin linux ystävällinen...
<kakeman> ääniserverit koskaa toiminu
<kakeman> myytti
<bioterror> onkos ubuntussa jo 64bittinen fläshi
<noxo_> no ei tässä vehkeessä toiminut mikään muukaan alun perin... ei edes tuuletin :)
<noxo_> Mä en flashistä osaa sanoa juurikaan mitään... mutta eiköhän joku näistä paikalla olijoista enemmän tiedä
<kakeman> huhhuh
<kakeman> pulseaudio pois ja boot
<noxo_> sitä kannattaa koittaa kuitenkin... ei siinä mitään menetä...
<kakeman> ubuntussa ei oo 64bittisyys enää miköö ongelma
<kakeman> ja mor>
<noxo_> itsellä taas tuo pulse käytössä mutta tosin en ole saanut tätä läppärin omaa äänikorttia kunnolla vieläkään pelaamaan... tosin en nyt koe sitä tarvitsevanikaan...
<noxo_> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Sysi> jos on useampi äänilaite niin tarvii pulsen, jos ei niin se ei välttämättä oo haitalla
<noxo_> juu, se helpottaa esim. pöytäkoneen kolmessa äänikortissa
<noxo_> :)
<noxo_> tätä tän läppärin omaa en tosiaan ole saanut kunnolla toimimaan... välillä pelaa ihan jees ja sitten taas toisinaan jää äänet "jumiin" ... ei ole hajuakaan mistä johtuu
<kakeman> flashin perkele käynnistää pulse audion
<noxo_> :)
<kakeman> mitä teen
<noxo_> Miten se lagaa?
<kakeman> cput on jotai 50 ja video jumittaa vähä väliä
<kakeman> myös lataa hitaasti
<kakeman> eiku firefoxiko sen pulseaudion
<kakeman> eiku se perkele kummittelee vaikka oon kytkeny sen ois
<Echramath> Mikähän terminaalieditori käpälöisi parhaiten kappaleista koostuvaa tekstiä?
<noxo_> ei kai se pulse ohjaa kun ääntä
<kakeman> jooo
<noxo_> http://linux.fi/wiki/PulseAudio
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jF2BC -> PulseAudio – Linux.fi
<noxo_> :)
<noxo_> Abobe Flashin selainliitännäisen versio 9 ja sitä vanhemmat eivät ole yhteensopivia PulseAudion kanssa, mikä johtaa mm siihen, etteivät monien nettivideoiden (esimerkiksi Youtube) äänet toimi. Ratkaisuna on Flash-liitännäisen päivittäminen vähintään versioon 10 tai libflashsupport-nimisen yhteensopivuuskirjaston asentaminen.
<Sysi> pulse poistuu parhaiten aptilla, ihan normaalia että flash syö koko prossun
<Sysi> (ja jos vähän nätimpää kieltä)
<noxo_> oletko koittanut videota suoraan koneelta vai vain wanin kautta?
<edroh> onks kellään tullu startupissa syntax erroria ja viestiä vga=771is deprecated?
<noxo_> eipä ole tullut mutta google haulla... The system still works, right? That's not an error message, just a warning that some day the setting you/Ubuntu used will not be available anymore.  Don't worry about it.
<noxo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337323
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jF4Ch -> [SOLVED] Help - error message during start up! - Ubuntu Forums
<edroh> juurikin näin. Öärsyttävästi vain hidastaa käynnistystä. Eipä tosta mitään muuta haittaa ole
<edroh> vähän ärsyttävästi*
<noxo_> kertokaapas mulle joku mukava nettimonitorointi softa jolla sais esim. viikon lokin toimivasta / ei toimivasta nettiyhteydestä näppärästi
<edroh> tohon oon just tota fixii koittanu asentaa mitä tuol ehotetaan, mut ei oo auttanu...Ehkä mä vaan elän sen kanssa
<noxo_> nythän pingi hakkaa googlea komentoriviltä 24/7 ja tallentelee tuon tiedon tekstiksi josta greppi erottelee jyvät akanoista mutta olisihan se mukava jos olisi joku mukava softa josta saisi suoraan ajat jolloin palveluntarjoajan internet on pimeänä.
<noxo_> On meinaan tässä saunalahden kaapelissa enemmän kuin vähemmän häiriötä...
<bioterror> noxo, mulla on pfSense ja se tekee graaffia
<noxo_> ja tallentaa tietoa?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/rrd_oktooperi.png
<bioterror> punaiset palkit siel alhaalla kertoo että saunalahden kaapelimodeemi on ihan susi :D
<noxo_> Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu        Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis         E: Pakettia pfSense ei löytynyt
<bioterror> http://www.pfsense.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jF6m6 -> pfSense Open Source Firewall Distribution - Home
<noxo_> jotain kevyempää?
<noxo_> Vaikuttaa muuten melko pätevälle softalle
<Sysi> http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/ ?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jF8NS -> SmokePing - About SmokePing
<noxo_> No juu, eiköhän tuollakin... on vaan nuo työkalut käyttötarkoitukseensa hieman liikaa :)
<noxo_> tuon pfSensen kyllä pidän mielessä kun tuohon eteen koneen laitan... vaikuttaa melko hyvältä...
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-29
<tale> Ehdotan  mrtg tohon mitä noxo_ kyseli. Jos vielä tulee takas.
<heikkiket> kannattaa muuten kokeilla Linux Multimedia Studiota eli LMMS:ää, jos tykkää elektronisen musiikin teosta tai on joskus käytelly FL Studiota. Melko mukava softa, meni viime yö sen parissa aika napakkaan.
<tale> heikkiket: Eikö Ubuntu Studio kelpaa?
<heikkiket> Ubuntu Studio on distro ja LMMS ohjelma, joka tulee Studion mukana ;)
<tale> heikkiket: Jaa, hyvä selvennys.
<heikkiket> eli Ubuntu Studio pelkiltään ei kelpaa, vaan haluan mielelläni myös musantekosoftia :D
<tale> heikkiket: Onko sinulla tavallisessa Ubuntussa tuo LMMS?
<heikkiket> tosin Ubuntu Studio on ollut aika hankalakäyttöinen, ja ohjelmien paketointi luokatonta ainakin tässä takavuosina
<heikkiket> juu tavallisessa ilman muuta
<heikkiket> ihan hyvin toimii
<heikkiket> sudo apt-get install lmms ja sitten menoks!
<tale> heikkiket: Silloinhan sulla ei ole low latency ydintä, joka käsittääkseni on välttämätön jos meinaa tosissaan musisoida.
<heikkiket> "oikeaan" musiikintekoon käytän Arch Linuxia, kun se on helpompi
<heikkiket> ei se välttämätön ole, mutta kylläkin monessa asiassa erittäin tarpeellinen
<heikkiket> lowlatency-ytimen saa asennettua ihan tavalliseen Ubuntuun helposti paketinhallinnasta
<heikkiket> mutta ytimissäkin on eroja
<heikkiket> esim. 64 Studion ytimethän on olleet hyvässä maineessa, että ne on hyvin käänneltyjä
<heikkiket> Ubuntu studion ytimet taas on vaihdelleet kelvollisesta käyttökelvottomaan, mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyr
<heikkiket> itse en ole niitä vaivautunut juuri käyttämään, kun Ubuntun tarjoamat multimediasoftat toimii vähän miten toimii
<tale> Tota 64Studiota olen musaihmisille suositellut.
<heikkiket> mut tuo LMMS-paketti on hyvä
<heikkiket> 64 Studiossa on se ongelma, et se ei oo päivittyny vuosiin
<heikkiket> käytin sitä viime syksynä, mut se on niin aikansa elänyttä softaa, että vähän hankaloittaa
<heikkiket> ehdottomasti kuitenkin Trinity Audion distrot on jatkossakin seuraamisen ja suosittelemisen arvoisia
<heikkiket> tammikuussa kuulemma julkaistaan joku uusi distro niiltä, eri nimellä kuin 64 studio
<heikkiket> odotan mielenkiinnolla
<czr> 65 studio
<Finnish> Mikäs se hyvä download helper/manager olikaan firefoxiin, tarviisin ny semmosta
<Finnish> Downthemall!
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hXErS -> Logitech_Marblemouse_USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> mitenkähän tuota xorg.confia pitäis muokata että 2 ois scrollaus ja 3 keskinappi
<Sysi> tai xinput-scriptiä
<Sysi> ahaa, emuloinnin poistaminen tekee toisen niistä
<Sysi> tuo toinen onki oikeastaan ihan hyvä
<Sysi> paitsi ettei se toimi
<Sysi> toisaalta tää on kyllä nytki hyvä
<heikkiket> Sysi: Ootko kokeillu asentaa semmosen kuin GPointingDeviceSettings? Miulla auttanut joihinkin hiiri-pulmiin ilman xorg.confin suoraa puukottamista
<Kurko> mitenkä sh skriptissä komennon tulosteen saa muuttujaan?
<jjo> sikös se mene ihan sijoittamalla
<Sysi> heikkiket: ei nappikontrolleja taida olla
<Sysi> ``:llä, esim: echo `whoami`
<jjo> siis niinko muuttuja=`komento`
<Kurko> joo noinhan se meni
<Kurko> mites ps axu|grep prosessi komennosta sais sellasen ettei se tulosta grep:in prosessia?
<mjr> | grep -v grep ;)
<czr_> ps aux > /tmp/foo && grep haku < /tmp/foo :-).
<czr_> ei tuohon ole mitaan "helppoa tapaa" valitettavasti
<czr_> pgrep tosin voi sopia paremmin jos on tarkoitus vain tarkistaa onko ko prosessia olemassa
<ch2k> moi, onko täällä ketään kenelle olisi tuttu ps3 media server?
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-30
<tsaknorris> Tietääkö kukaan kuinka gmailissa voi lukita viestejä, niin että jos valitsen select all, niin lukitut viestit ei katoa?
<tsaknorris> joku lukkosydeemi olis hyvä
<czr> eiks gmailissa ole foldereita tai jotain? siirra sinne tarkeat :-)
<tsaknorris> on
<tsaknorris> mutta se ei tee omaa folderia se tekee LABELIN :-)
<tsaknorris> eli se on vaan viittaus siihen viestiin. kaikki viestit on edelleen yhdessä kasassa
<Tm_T> imapille ne näkyy foldereina
<Tm_T> mutta "all mail" on all mail
<tsaknorris> idea on se että haluan poistaa tyyliin kaikki viestit paitsi jotain tiettyjä jotka on mun tärkeet "kansiossa"
<Tm_T> jos siirtää tiettyyn folderiin niin että ei enää näytetä inboxissa, inboxista voi poistaa muut
<tsaknorris> nyt jos tyhjennän all mail niin tärkeätkin lähtee vaikka ne on eri "kansiossa" eli siellä label:issa
<Tm_T> tsaknorris: merkkaa tärkeät tähdellä, sitten luot filtterin millä siirretään (tai labeloidaan) kaikki ei-tähdelliset "poistettavat" kansioon ja poistat sen kansion sisällön
<tsaknorris> joo ajattelinkin että täytyy kikkailla noin
<tsaknorris> helpompaa olis vaan saada tohon joku avain ikoni rivin eteen
<tsaknorris> ei tarvis säätää :)
<tsaknorris> ei olis edes vaikea koodata tollasta lisää :D
<Tm_T> aina voit käyttää oikeaa sähköpostiohjelmaa
<czr> tsaknorris, you got the power.
<tsaknorris> jes ai kat te powah! xD
<czr> wit powa comes responsibility
<tsaknorris> just lähti 1800 viestiä rodeen :D
<tsaknorris> nonni nyt sitte ruokatunnille :D *idlezZZ*
<edroh> hmm, mikäköhän mättää ku tää mun ubuntu kaatuu melkein 100% varmuudel ku isken blutoothin pois päältä yläpalkist
<edroh> ja eilen vast asensin tän enkä oo viel kerenny mitään kummemmin säätää
<tale> edroh: Mikä Ubuntu se on? Ja asensistko eilen Ubuntun vai jonkun bluetoothhärpäkkeen?
<anger> Onkohan jollain kokemusta kaukosäätimen toiminnasta ihan työpöytäkäytössä?
<anger> Tällästä emolevyä vähän harkitsin: http://www.asus.fi/product.aspx?P_ID=iHWm73RqE6MCmCtw&templete=2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jMaAC -> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
<anger> Tuo vaikuttaisi aika kivalta pohjalta htpc:ksi
<anger> lähinnä toimiiko toi kaukosäädin kde:n netbook-versiossa
<Tm_T> miksi ei toimisi?
<anger> no lähinnä ei ole minkäänlaista kokemusta kaukosäätimistä liimaksissa
<anger> pystyykö sillä oikeasti navigoimaan työpöydällä?
<anger> jos lähtökohtana olisi, että kaukosäädin olisi ainoa härpäke mitä tarvitaan koneen käyttämiseen
<Tuplis> meinaatko sellasta wiimote-navigointia? ei.
<Tuplis> mut nuolinapit saa ehkä liikuttamaan hiirtä
<anger> no ei tietenkään
<mjr> kyllähän toi vähän riippuu siitä miten se on tehty ja onko ajuria...
<anger> Tällästä kanssa kattelin: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/3443
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jMcEG -> MX Air™ Rechargeable Cordless Air Mouse
<anger> Olikohan verkkiksessä ~120€, eli ei mikään halpa kapistus kuitenkaan
<mjr> googlata kannattanee linuxia ja merkkiä, samaten lirc + merkki
<mjr> (lirc on kyl rasittava mutta jos ei muuta niin voi sillä kuiten saada sitä kaukosäätöä toimimaan)
<Sysi> trackball vois toimia htpc-hiirenä
<anger> itse asiassa tv-kortin mukana tuli kanssa kaukosäädin
<anger> en vaan oikein saanut sitä muuta kuin tulostamaan jotain merkkejä komentoriville
<mjr> mulla on logitechin dinovo mini -näppis kaukosäätimenä, toimii ihan hyvin :]
<kirvesAxe> mjr, onks se missä oli kans pieni pyöree touchpadi?
<Sysi> linux-htpc:ssä kantsii varmistaa että prossuteho riittää videopurkuun
<mjr> joo
<Sysi> ei kai oikeen oo kiihotettuja playereitä vielä?
<mjr> halusin just semmosen millä voi käyttää konetta kokonaisvaltaisesti vaikkei ehkä kovin kätevästi
<anger> Eikös noi ihan hyvin nvidian näyttiksiä hyödynnä?
<Tm_T> Sysi: kiihdytettyjä, meinaat
<Sysi> Tm_T: niin
<mjr> nvidia on meh, mutta kyllähän sillä osataan kiihottaa
<anger> atilla näyttäisi toimivan aika surkeasti
<mjr> intelin uusimmilla on jotain yritystä, evt miten toimii
<Sysi> vdpau on saatu käyttöön toimivasti?
<Sysi> jos on niin sitte varmaan atomillaki pyörii parempilaatunenki video
<anger> Olihan tossakin jo tuplaydin ja ihan kohtalaisesti megahertsejäkin
<Sysi> mutta atom
<anger> niin...
<anger> no, nvidia ion mainosti olevansa hdtv-kykenevä alusta
<anger> tietysti mainospuhe vs. todellisuus
<anger> ja liimaksi nyt aika hyvin on mun mielestä suoriutunut videotoistosta
<ath> Eikös ionissa ole purkurauta?
<Bysmyyr> sanokaas millä komennolla nään mitä usb laitteita mulla on
<Tuplis> lsusb
<Bysmyyr> takke
<mtl> you are a pirate.
<Bysmyyr> tekeeköhän tämmösellä jotain Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP v0.06
<Bysmyyr> löyty roskisssa olleesta laatikosta
<edroh> tale, asensin eilen ubuntu 10.10
<tale> edroh: Siis 10.10 kaatuu joka kerta kun teet Bluetoothilla tarkkaan ottaen mitä?
<edroh> kaatuu esim ku laitan "kytke bluetooth pois päältä"
<edroh> menee iha lukkoon, ei toimi hiiri eikä mikään muukaan
<tale> edroh: Mitä bluetooth-laitteita koneessa on?
<edroh> iphone on parina
<edroh> ei muuta
<tale> edroh: ja mikä kone se on? Oletko googlettanut?
<edroh> toimi tässä viel muutama päivä sitten ennenku reinstalloin tän ubuntun
<tale> Mikä laite se on? ja mikä Bluetoothi-piiri siinä on?
<edroh> asus u35jc, mistäköhän saan ton piirin tiedot?
<tale> edroh: lspci tai lsusb yleensä näyttää. Tai järjestelmätiedot sieltä valikoista.
<tale> Ehkä dmidecode näyttäisi kans jotain.
<edroh> ootas koitan löytää
<edroh> noilla komennoilla ei ainakaa saanu mitään tietoo bluetoothista
<edroh> tai ainakaa ei missää lukenu bluetooth
<tale> edroh: Entä dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<edroh> täl tulee jotai tietoi
<edroh> läjä jotai versionumeroit mut ei täs kyl salee mallii lue missää
<tale> Tällä kanavalla on keskusteltu tuosta miniläppärimallista: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/10/%23ubuntu-fi.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jMyyp -> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/10/#ubuntu-fi.txt
<tale> En osaa tämän enempää neuvoa, noilla keskustelijoilla olettaisin jollakulla on tuo malli, voivat tietää enemmän.
<edroh> ok, lukasen tuolta. kiitokset :)
<edroh> voiskohan tän ubuntun reinstallointi auttaa
<edroh> ku kumminki tää on joskus toiminu
<edroh> voi olla et oon menny säätämään jotain :D
<tale> edroh: Jos juuri eilen asensit ja heti rikki, tuskin se auttaa. Kai muuten päivitit sen päivän versioon?
<edroh> on päivitetty juu
<tale> edroh: Jos jotain kävit säätämässä, sillä tavalla Ubuntun kyllä saa rikki.
<tale> Yleensä epäilen uudelleen asennuksen auttavan, paitsi jos tosiaan on tehnyt jotain omituista sen kanssa.
<edroh> tjooh :p
<edroh> tää kumminki toiminu edellisellä asennuksella ni ehkä mä vaan suosiolla reinstalloin
<edroh> siinä menee se 5min eikä tässä mitään oo kerenny säätämään sellasta minkä katoaminen harmittais
<tale> En ole vielä alle 20 minuutin saanut Ubuntua asennettua.
<edroh> done
<edroh> ois menny nopeemminki jos ois ollu koneella kyttäämässä :p
<tale> Kaataako bluetoothin kytkeily ubuntun vieläkin?
<edroh> ei
<edroh> taidan jättää ton iphonen kytkemisen väliin
<tale> Mahdoit tehdä nyt jotain eri tavalla kuin eilen.
<Sysi> päivitykset, boottailut?
<edroh> nyt just asennan päivityksiä
<Teme> tervehdys o/
<Teme> koitan asentaa tuolle toiselle koneelle ubuntu 10.10
<Teme> sitte tulee se kohta mihin pitää laittaa uudet passut jne
<Teme> kaikki täytetty oikein mutta se ei anna painaa seuraavaa
<Teme> osaisko joku neuvoa jotenki eteenpäi?
<Teme> käyttäjätunnuksessa, koneen nimessä ja uudessa passussa näyttää tuota "ok" merkkiä
<Teme> alhaalla lukee et valmiina asentamaan
<Sysi> 10.10 asentaa jo siinä vaiheessa ku tehään käyttäjä
<Teme> jep, mutta mitenkäs tuosta etenen, kun ei anna painaa seuraavaa?
<Sysi> mihin aattelit edetä
<Sysi> en kyllä muista kunnolla miten se toimii
<Teme> en tiiä, ei tuossa oikee mitää voi tehdä
<Teme> ei pyydää boottamaan tai ottamaa levyä asemsta
<Mkaysi-phone> Onko siinä mitään täytettäviä kenttiä?
<Teme> ei oo enää
<Teme> kaikki täytetty
<Teme> Nimi, tietokoneen nimi, käyttäjätunnus, salasana ja sitte kysyy tahdonko käyttää kirjautumisee passua vai en
<Teme> kaikki täytettynä
<tale> Teme: Eikä ole ilmoitusta jostain kentästä että siinä on kelvoton arvo?
<Teme> ei ole
<Teme> kaikissa vihreä ok merkki
<tale> Teme: Ja siinä on painike "seuraava", mutta sitä ei voi painaa?
<czr_> mahtuuko sulla koko se ikkuna nakyviin kerralla?
<Teme> tale, juuri näin
<Teme> ja kyllä mahtuu
<czr_> hmm.
<tale> edroh: Sinähän asensit juuri Ubuntu 10.10:n, mitä tossa kohtaa piti tehdä?
<tale> Teme: Entä jos Alt-nappula pohjassa siirrät hiirtä, tuleeko alareunasta lisää ikkunaa näkyviin?
<Teme> tale: ei tule
<tale> Teme: Mimmoinen asennus se on, CD? USB-muisti? Liveltä käynnistetty vai suoraan asennukseeen?
<tale> Teme: Mistä sait asennustaltion?
<Teme> ihan tuolta ubuntu suomen sivuilta latasin ja poltin .ISO:na sen cd:lle
<Teme> ja suoraa asennuksee menin ku piti valita
<Teme> voin toki koittaa käynnistää ensin sen live cd:n ja sitä kautta siitä työpöydältä koittaa asentaa
<Teme> ja kone on yhdistettynä nettiin näin btw
<tale> Teme: Siis tämä kohta? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TLMVqntLASI/AAAAAAAABCA/AyFbYWbR9jU/s1600/Install+Ubuntu+%2811%29.jpg
<Teme> justiisa tuo kohta
<Teme> mutta vaa suoraa asennuksee menty ni ei näy tuota työpöytää
<tale> Aivan.
<tale> Tossa kohtaa kai tehdään tiedostojärjestelmää taustalla, eli format.
<anger> Tekninen kysymys: jos emolevyn spekseissä lukee että tukee 800MHz DDR3-muistia, niin kelpaako tohon kuitenkin muunkin tyyppiset muistikammat?
<tale> Teme: Miten teit levyosiot siinä aiemmin?
<Teme> anger: kyl pitäis pelata
<tale> anger: Emolevyn manuaalissa lukee mitä muisteja siihen voi pistää.
<anger> Verkkokaupassa mun mielestä ei ollut 800MHz muistia...
<Teme> Tale: 13gt ubuntulle ja 5gt swappi
<Teme> ei ollu hajuakaa et paljo pitäis olla/kannattais olla
<tale> Teme: Merkkasitko mihin käyttöön ne tulee?
<Teme> jees, se valitti ensin juurihakemistoston puuttumisesta.
<tale> Teme: 5 Gt swap on aika paljon. Kuinka paljon muistia siinä on? 1 tai 2 kertaa muistin määrä yleensä hyvä swapin koko.
<czr_> anger, www.kingston.com, siella on aika monen emolevyn tiedot, valkkaa sielta, saat yhteensopivat muistikoodit, kato verkkiksen sivuilta koodeilla sopivat versiot valueramista yms
<Teme> mut sitte iskin siihe sen "/" merkin
<Teme> ja meni
<Teme> 4gt ddr2
<anger> czr_: kiitti, tolla löytykin
<tale> Teme: Sinähän pääset takaisin päin noiss asennusruuduissa, kato mitä levyosiot siellä näyttää.
<Teme> tale: ei pääse niin kauas taaksepäin
<Teme> päästää ainoastaa siihe missä pitää valita aikavyöhyke
<Teme> sitte menee "edellinen" nappi harmaaks
<tale> Teme: Omituinen tilanne. En nyt muuta keksi selitystä, kuin levyosiot tuli tehtyä siten että Ubuntu ei pääse aloittamaan asennusta.
<anger> Tällästä harkitsin: http://www.verkkokauppa.com/index.php?path=ostoskori&p_7875=1&p_19192=1&p_25742=1&p_31711=1&p_2293=1&p_7606=1&p_0159=2&fill_empty=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jN3Ue -> Verkkokauppa.com - Todennäköisesti aina halvempi
<czr_> anger, sit emossa voi toki olla jotain rajoituksia sen suhteen et kuinka paljon mitakin tyyppia voi laittaa. mut.. varmaan katselet sen sit itse sielta emon manuskasta :-)
<Mkaysi-phone> Laitoitko alussa "asenna päivitykset asennuksen aikana"?
<Teme> laitoin, mut se päivitti ne jo
<Teme> ainakin sen mukaa mitä se teksti alareunassa kertoo
<anger> Teme: mulla muuten hyyty asennus jos oli tuo päivitysten asentaminen ruksattuna
<Mkaysi-phone> Minulla se valinta aina aiheuttaa ongelmia.
<anger> kun yritti ilman tuota niin toimi
<Teme> aivan
<Teme> kokeilen sitte ilman sitä
<czr_> anger, vai mediapc :-)
<Mkaysi-phone> silloin luultavasti toimii.
<czr_> anger, toi muisti on SODIMM. huomasit sen?
<czr_> ai katos, emossa on so-dimm slotitki
<anger> czr_: joo, mut kai toi sopi kun kerran kingstoni niin sivuillaan väittää?
<czr_> joo, harvemmin vaan nakee muualla kuin kannettavissa :-)
<czr_> tietty jos ootat tarpeeksi niin taitaa tulla ion2 kohtapuoliin
<czr_> tosin en ole seurannu sen tulemista
<anger> emolevyä vielä harkitsen, että olisi ei-deluxe malli
<czr_> ion ainakin toimii ihan mallikkaasti.
<czr_> mul on vanhempi atom ionin rinnalla, pikkupaketissa, toimii ihan hyvin xbmc
<anger> wlani ja bluetooth saattaisi olla kuitenkin turhia...
<anger> ja aika kova hinnanlisäys noilla ominaisuuksilla
<czr_> jos sulla on kupari niin ei wlanilla oikein tee mitaan
<czr_> eika bt:lla tuossa kaytossa
<anger> mietin vähän kubuntun netbookkiversiota
<anger> oli ihan ok oloinen käyttöliittymä tv:tä ajatellen
 * czr_ shrugs
<czr_> mul on xbmc "kayttoliittymana"
<anger> kde toki on kohtuu raskas...
<czr_> eli x kaynnistyy ja sit heti xbmc.
<czr_> mut en ma tuota muuhun kaytakaan. ja aika harvoin loppujen lopuksi tuohonkaan :-)
<anger> tuota en olekaan kokeillut
<anger> mythtv:tä joskus vuosia sitten kokeilin, ei kyllä vakuuttanut
<anger> ja ihan normi win/gnome/kde työpöytä ei myöskään vakuuta tv-käytössä
<anger> mut toi netbookki nyt pikasesti virtuaalilla testattuna tuntui olevan ok
<mlpug> en minäkään tykännyt myth-tv:stä
<anger> saa spotifyt sun muut olohuoneeseen
<mlpug> me-tv riittää mulle
<anger> ite käyttänyt kaffeinea
<anger> vai kannattiko täällä tunnustaa olevansa kde-mies? :)
<tale> anger: Ei todellalaan! Sehän on wielä pahempi kuin winhotuskäyttäjä.
<anger> huono puoli tossa suunnitellussa boksissa on, että digi-tv ei sille oikein sovi
<anger> tai usb-tikun toki saisi, mutta niissä harvemmin taitaa olla radioita
<anger> saati sitten useampia virittimiä
<anger> lähinnä olisi kiva, jotta voisi viritellä esim. tallennusten alottamisen kännykällä netitse
<IhqTzup> anger: myth-tv <3
<tale> anger: Ei vaiskaan. On mullakin KUbuntua, ja jakelen CD:tä siitäkin kiinnostuneille.
<Teme> eipä se etene tuosta vieläkään
<Teme> perseen perse
<tale> KUbuntu 10.04 vaan minun mielestäni on niin kovin futuristinen että vierastan sitä omassa käytössä.
<Teme> mikä tiedostojärjestelmä kannattaa laittaa?
<Teme> ext4?
<tale> Teme: Oletus on Ext4, se on hyvä valinta.
<Teme> jees
<Teme> sillä koitinki
<Teme> mutta ei, ei anna edetä vieläkää
<Teme> noh. kokeilempa wubia nyt sitte
<anger> tale: tarkoitat kde4:sta?
<anger> se on ollut kyllä aika fiasko vakauden suhteen
<tale> anger: Kyllä se hyvin toimi, ei kaatunut, mutta oli omituinen etten oikein tiennyt miten sitä kuuluisi käyttää.
<anger> no, mielipideasioistahan ei voi kuin kiistellä, mutta kyllä mun mielestä pääosin tämä käyttölogiikka on huomattavasti parempi kuin kde3:ssa
<anger> esim. k-valikon ja tiedostojen selailun suhteen
<anger> toki vaatii totuttelemista aluksi
<anger> ja hienosäätämistä löytyy edelleen _paljon_
<Kurko> pystyykö GRUB boottaamaan fedoraa joka on asennettu ulkoiselle USB kovalevylle?
<Paavi2_0> luullakseni kyllä
<Kurko> update-grub kyllä löysi fedoran ja fedora näkyy siellä grubin listassa mutta ei se viellä sillä bootannut :(
<Kurko> grub sanoo että: "error: no such device: (fedora osion UUID tähän)"
<Teme> noniin
<Teme> nyt sain tuon ubuntun asennettua
<Teme> mut heittää mut grubiin
<Teme> miten pääsen sieltä työpöydälle?
<Teme> joku komento kenties?
<pesasa> Odotat hetken aikaa?
<anger> Onko varmasti grub?
<anger> Mitä siinä lukee?
<Teme> en oo varma, ekoja kertoja linuxia ajelen
<Teme> mut siel seisoo tämmöstä:
<Teme> GNU GRUB version 1.99
<Teme> 1.91*
<Teme> 1.98*
<Teme> siis, tuo viimonen on oikein
<anger> Ok, on todellakin grub :)
<pesasa> Eli se on boottivalikko.
<anger> Lähtikö siitä eteenpäin lataamaan jo?
<Teme> eipä liiku mihinikää
<anger> Ei näy käyttisvalintoja?
<Teme> oli jo tuossa äsken, piti valita win 7/ubuntu
<Teme> otin ubuntun, heitti tuon
<anger> Onkohan sulla kahdesti grub sitten
<Teme> nyt siinä lukee tuo teksti ja komentorivi
<anger> master buuttisektorilla ja toinen liimaksiosion alussa?
<anger> Pääsikö entterillä eteenpäin?
<Teme> en tiiä, wubilla asentelin ku normaalisti ei toiminu
<Teme> logeista näkee ongelman, kävin jo tällä kanavalla helppia hakemassa
<Teme> ei auta entteri
<anger> Valitsit siis ubuntun ja jäi tohon komentoriviin?
<Teme> kyllä
<anger> No, enpä kyllä osaa sanoa mistä voisi johtua
<anger> Varsinkaan jos ei tule virheilmotusta
<anger> Windowsin tyyliin uudelleenasennus? :)
<Teme> sitä vois koittaa
<anger> Varsinkaan jos ei ole mitään omaa dataa vielä levyllä
<anger> Ehkä jollekulle muulle tulee mieleen, miten ubuntun saa tuohon tilaan
<Teme> ja tuskin auttaa ketää että sen GNU GRUB version 1.98 perässä on kryptinen numerosarja 20100804-5ubuntu2
<anger> Tuo on varmaankin tuo grubin tarkka versio ubuntussa
<pesasa> Päivämäärä ja jonkinlainen versionumero
<Teme> jep
<Teme> noo, iskempä quittia ja menen windowsiin
<Juho> eikös se mene komentoriville jos valitsee grubissa sen reovery tilan
<Juho> vai muistanko väärin
<Juho> recovery*
<Finnish> Mites nattyyn voi päivittää netin kautta?
<anger> Editoi /etc/apt/sources.list yms
<anger> vaihtaa riveillä maverick tms -> natty
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> tuo ei ole tuettu metodi
<tale> meinasin samaa kuin Tm_T.
<Tm_T> (ei sillä että natty olisi muutenkaan tuettu)
<tale> Sen saa siitä päivitysten hallinnasta vaihdettua.
<anger> itestä tuntuu että tuo toimii yleensä huomattavasti paremmin kuin ubuntun päivitysohjelmat :)
<tale> Mutten silti olis varma toimiiko päivitys, tai toimiiko se järjestelmä sen jälkeen kun on natty ajossa.
<Teme> dodii, eipä menny vieläkää ubuntuu työpöydälle vaikka asensin uudestaa
<Teme> grubiin heittää
<tale> Teme: Ei kai se kiintolevy ole Advanced Format?
<Teme> ööhööh
<Teme> nyt en kyl osaa sanoa
<Teme> 500gb samsung spinpoint
<Finnish> Eikös siihen oo semmosta upgrade -d tyyylistä olemassa? joskus oon silleen netin kautta päivittäny
<tale> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jNhhu -> Linux on 4KB-sector disks: Practical advice
<mjr> 500 gigan levy tuskin on isoilla sektoreilla
<Teme> jeps
<Teme> tää on ostettu joskus 2009
<mjr> etenkään silloin
<Teme> voikin olla vittumaista näin noviisina asentaa edes jumalauta ubuntua :D
<anger> Sillon kun se toimii, niin se on helppoa :)
<anger> Lähinnä kyllä tainnut itellä olla ongelmia yhteensopimattoman raudan kanssa
<anger> Ja päivitysten kanssa tietysti
<Teme> jep
<Teme> ei mullakaa ongelmia tuon livecd:n kanssa ollu
<anger> Mut niin, ihan oletusasetuksilla kokeilit? Vai sekö ei toiminut?
<anger> Ihmetyttää miksi toi grub ei muka pääse eteenpäin...
<Teme> kyl
<Teme> iha oletusasetukset
<Teme> wubilla asensin, käski bootata
<Teme> boottasin ekalla kerralla koittaessa suoraa ubuntuu
<Teme> -> grub
<Teme> asensin uudestaa, boottasin tällä kertaa win7 jos se asentais jotai vielä
<Teme> annoin olla joku 10min ja tällä toisella koneella olin
<Teme> koitin boottia ubuntuu
<Teme> -> grub
<Teme> mikähä siinä vois kusta?
<Teme> voiskoha olla ku asensin molemmilla kerroilla D: osiolle
<Teme> enkä C: ?
<Teme> ja vielä jos joku ei ymmärtäny et mitä tarkotan tuolla mun ongelmalla:
<Teme> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW1V6TuZZmc
<Teme> kohdassa 2:28
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jNkLt -> YouTube        - Install Ubuntu 10.10 with Windows installer Wubi (with Ubuntu cd)
<Teme> siitä eteenpäi ku laitan boottaamaan ubuntuun, tulee grub ja komentorivi eikä tuota finishing install kohtaa
<Sysi> wubi voi tuottaa hassuja ongelmia
<Teme> jep
<Teme> mutteipä antanu asentaa omalle osiollekkaa pelkän installerin avulla
<Teme> joku hämy tässä nyt on
<Sysi> levy testattu ehjäksi?
<Teme> toimi live cd käytössä 18h putkeen
<Juho> ite poltan  aina hitaimmalla lopeudella kun tulee muuten usein rikkinäinen levy
<Juho> mutta tuo asemakin on kyllä jo 6 vuotta vanha
<Juho> mutta yllättävän usein tulee virheitä polyossa jos nopeella polttaa
<Juho> poltossa*
<Sysi> joskus oon kuullu että vaan nopeimmalla tulee ehjiä levyjä
<Sysi> tapauskohtasta
<Juho> juu
<Juho> kannattaa kuitenkin testata onko se levy kunnossa
<Teme> milläs sen testaan parhaiten?
<Juho> eikös sen pääse testaamaan siitä valikosta kun boottaat koneen siltä levyltä
<Juho> siis siitä missä valitaan että "testaan ubuntua tekemättä muutoksia" yms
<Juho> siinä tais olla levy testi myös valittavana
<Sysi> se on vissiin piilotettu nykylevyissä
<Juho> tjaa, sit mulla ei oo mitään hajua millä sen saa testattua
<Juho> luulis sit siinä "live tilassa" olevan ees joku testaus softa
<Teme> juu
<Teme> no, pitänee tsekata kohta
<Juho> http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/check-the-ubuntu-file-for-errors löyty pikasella googletuksellakin tommonen aika vanha ohje, miten saa wintoosasta tarkistettua että täsmääkö sen md5 tarkistussumma
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jNq9o -> Check the Ubuntu Live CD File for Errors | Linux for Travelers
<Echramath> Eiks oikeasti ole tapaa esim. tehdä tarria niin ettei koko kone menee juustoon?
<IhqTzup> juustoon?
<Juho> varmaan pakkaa emolevyä emmentaalin sisälle
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-31
<Echramath> Kielikuva viittaa sulaneen juuston tahmeisiin ominaisuuksiin.
<Juho> liian jäykkää viskositeetiltaan?
<Echramath> Näin o.
<Echramath> Renice ei auta kun i/o nostaa loadin kattoon.
<Juho> eikö sen prioriteettia saa säädettyä
<Juho> ei mulla kyllä muistaakseni hirveen jumiin mene koko toosa jos pakkailee
<Juho> vaikka on 6v vanhaa rautaa
<Echramath> No mul on vielä vanhempaa!
<Juho> no se voi mennä jo jumiin :)
<Echramath> Ei mutta prioriteettihän käsittelee prossua, mikä ei olis ongelma. Jotain seti@homea voi ajaa ihan suosiolla, mutta jos pakkaa levyltä a levylle b menee koko juttu juntturaan heti kun levykakku loppuu.
<Juho> juu
<Juho> tää menee nyt unille o/
<tale> Echramath: No ne taitaa olla IDE-levyjä? Hommaa SCSI-levyt niin levyjärjestelmä hoitaa hommat itse kuormittamatta suoritinta.
<Tm_T> tuo ei vastaa kysymykseen
<tale> Echramath: Jutussa on juustoa ja kakkua, muttei oikein selkene mitä tapahtuu siinä levykopioinnissa. Miten teet sen kopioinnin?
<FinnTux> Echramath, man ionice
<Echramath> tale: Jos nyt vaikka ihan perus tarrapallona, tosin pelkkä cp:kin tekis varmaan saman asian.
<tale> Echramath: Siis tar cf tiedosto.tar /hakemisto/jossain
<tale> Echramath: Vai miten sen kopioinnin teet? Jos koneessa on kaksi levyä, pistä tiedosto.tar eri levylle kuin missä on /hakemisto/jossain
<Echramath> Niin.
<Echramath> Ei auta, kone hidastuu, nykyaikaisia sda-lättyjä.
<tale> Echramath: SATA-levyjä siis? Ei kyllä kauheasti pitäisi yhden tar -komennon hidastaa.
<tale> Echramath: Mikä on se komento minkä kirjoitat?
<Echramath> Toi mainitsemasi.
<tale> Echramath: Entä ionice, kokeile ionice -c3 tar tiedosto.tar /hakemisto/jossain
<Echramath> Jep, kone ei hidastu enää ollenkaan niin katastrofaalisesti, kiitoksia.
<Echramath> Melkein olis pitänyt arvata etsiä tuon nimistä softaa itsekin...
<czr> justworkproperly tar tiedosto.tar :-)
<tale> Echramath: Onko levyillä tiedostojärjestelmänä FAT? Tai joku muu tehoton? Ext4 pitäisi toimia nopeasti tavanomaisilla käytöillä.
<Echramath> Kolmonen vielä.
<Echramath> Periaatteessahan vaan piirisarjan ajurikin voi olla laiska tai jotain...
<yonas> Onko foorumi alhaalla vai mun päässä jotain vikaa?
<Mkaysi> Alhaalla näyttää olevan.
<Mkaysi> Oh noes! forum.ubuntu-fi.org is down. // isitup.org http://isitup.org/forum.ubuntu-fi.org
<tale> yonas: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jPEdo -> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<yonas> heh, kaikenmoisia sivuja sitä onkin olemassa :D
<anger> toi voi olla ihan kätevä jopa
<paww> nykyään tarttee kyllä ennakkoluulottomuutta. Tyhmimmätkin ongelmat kannattaa kirjoittaa googleen.
<tale> paww: Niin, ehkä google tietäisi mikä vuosi tulee tämän kohta loppuvan vuoden jälkeen.
<paww> tale: no tavallaan google kertoo, se kun on googlen päivän logossa roomalaisilla numeroilla
<paww> toinen vaihtoehto on tehdä haku "2010 + 1"
<paww> tämän hetken toiseksi yleisin haku näyttääkin olevan mmxi
<paww> 3. suosituin "grapefruit", ja 4. "aaa" :p
<it-elias> asensin thunderbirdin :D
<Tm_T> noooo
 * Tm_T hides
<Sysi> osaisko tagtool tai joku nimetä kansiollisen kappaleita niitten mp3/m4a-tagien mukaan?
<Sysi> tai oikeastaan/mieluummin pitäis järjestellä esim levyittäin tagien perusteella, mitenhän onnistuis?
<Sysi> ipodista kaivettu sekalainen kasa hämärännimisiä filuja joissa on tagit oikein..
<Sysi> hrm, nää on kyllä aika heikolla bitratellaki
<kirvesAxe> olikos se tagtool just...
<Sysi> joskus korjailin sillä jotaki kasan, muistelen että sillä ois tuommostaki pystyny
<Sysi> easytag ei ollu easy, siinä oli paljo vipuja kyllä
<kirvesAxe> joo se oli easytag mitä ite olin käyttäny
<Sysi> tagtoolilla onnistuu
<IhqTzup> haluisko joku sanoo miten sais caps lockin shiftiks? saan sen muutettua mutta jos loggaa niin se määritys häviää
<tale> IhqTzup: X Window-puolella xmodmap osaa muokata näppäinasettelua.
<tale> IhqTzup: Tai jos Gnomea käyttää, Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Näppäimistö välilehdellä Asettelut painike "Asettelun valinnat" päästää valitsemaan mitä CapsLock-näppäimistä tapahtuu.
<IhqTzup> wow! toi jälkimmäinen aivan mahtava
<IhqTzup> kiitti
<Mkaysi> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-01
<Jari0001> ello!
<Jari0001> Hyvää alkanutta vuotta!
<Jari0001> Minulla on 10 kanssa vähän vaikeutta, asensin juuri toissa päivänä, kun LMDE pimeni säädellessä.
<Jari0001> Youtube videot eivät näy, kuitenkin flash tuki on asennettuna ?
<tale> Juho: mikä flash tuki? Adoben vai Gnash?
<tale> Sorry väärästä highlitista, tuo Jari katosi jo.
<von_Z> Hei! Sattuisko joku tietämään, miten saa toimimaan vaikkapa maikkarin nettivideot Xubuntussa? Käskee asentamaan Silverlightin, josta sitten ohjataan asentaa Moonlighti, ja nyt on moonlight ja edelleen käskee asentaa tuota Silverlightia. Kone on bootattu. Käytössä Xubuntu 10.10 ja FIrefox 3.6.jotain
<Sysi> etit napin joka onhjaa johonki vanhaan katsomisvaihtoehtoon tjsp ja katot sillä
<Sysi> silverlight-videoita et saa näkymään ilmeisesti mitenkää
<von_Z> sillä napilla se avaa Parole playerin ja jää vaan se parole playerin logo näkyviin..
<von_Z> Eikö silverlight-videoita saa toimimaan linuxissa?
<Sysi> ei ainakaa nuita mtv:n
<Sysi> sille vanhalle löytyy kummiski ubuntu-suomen foorumilta aika hyvin ohjetta
<von_Z> minkälaisella nimellä? :)
<Sysi> esim. asentamalla vlc:n ja mozilla-vlc:n vaimikäseoli ja ehkä mplayer-pluginin pitäis toimia
<von_Z> joo thanks mäpä testaan :)
<Sysi> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=25502.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jT6kS -> Toimiiko mtv3:n katsomo.fi linuksilla
<Sysi> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Internetin_videoiden_toistaminen
<delac> Saan kyllä Huawein 3G tikun E1552 toimimaan Mavericin kanssa, mutta jostain syystä tikku ei koskaan tunnistu automaattisesti koneen käynnistyksen yhteydessä vaan ainoastaan uudelleenkiinnnityksen jälkeen. Osaisikohan kukaan neuvoa miten tikun saa tunnistautumaan heti käynnisyksen yhteydessä?
<rhkfin> Ideoita? Koneessa linux-softaraid (peilattuja osioita). Asennan kubuntua uudelleen - ja installer ei näekään enää md0 ja md1:stä vaan sda:n ja sdb:n. Aikaisemmin on suoraan antanut nuo md-osiot..
<rhkfin> Miten siis asennan tuhoamatta raidia? Kubuntun desktop 10.10 on tähtäimessä.
<rhkfin> jaa, vai tarviskohan tähän nyt sen alternaten..
<rhkfin> Oi turkanen, olin asentamassa 32-bittistä. Hyvä ettei toiminu!
<rhkfin> Eli 64-bit alternate latinkiin..
<Iltsu> 64-bitises ei toimi kyl sit mikää
<rhkfin> 64-bitises toimii kyl kaikki
<Iltsu> mul ainaki olluongelmaa
<Iltsu> esmes printteriä en oo saanu toimii vaik on toiminu jonku sata vuot 32-bittises debianis
<Sysi> vapaalla softalla ei mitää väliä
<Sysi> suljetuilla voi olla, vaikka niitäki harvemin nykyään
<rhkfin> miten siirrän kaikki .jotain -kansiot muualle kotikansiosta?
<Echramath> Kyllä sen pitäisi mv .* /polku/johonkin -notaatiota uskoa, ls:lle pitää vaan erikseen kertoa että salatiedostotkin pitäisi siirtää.
<Echramath> No ok tuo tietysti vie myös tiedostot.
<Sysi> koska . on nykynen
<Sysi> onko joku menestyksekkäästi puskenu s-videosta televisioon kuvaa nvdian suljetulla ajurilla?
<rhkfin> Sysi: mitä koska . on nykyinen?
<rhkfin> haluan siis kaikki .jotain tiedostot ja kansiot siirrettyä. Pitäiskö siis mv .* johonkin tehota?
<rhkfin> ei kehtaa koittaa kun siellä ois satoja gigoja muuta mitä ei tarvis siirtää
<Sysi> .* voi siirtää koko kansion?
<Sysi> koska cp . /minne tekis niin
<Sysi> voin tietty kokeilla
<Sysi> eiku hetkonen, jos ei oo  sillon siellä
<Echramath> Ei se mun mielestä noihin natsaa.
<Sysi> ainaki mulla tekee väärin
<Sysi> eiku toimii kai oikein
<Sysi> antaa vaan erroria . ja kysyy .. (vastaa n)
<Sysi> joo, toimii
<von_Z> Hei! Miten tuon oman debianversion saa selville?
<von_Z> tai sen koodinimen
<Kurko> cat /etc/lsb-release
<von_Z> kiits :)
<von_Z> Yritän tässä saada encryptattuja DVD-levyjä toimimaan, muttei oikein onnistu..
<von_Z> tuon ohjeen mukaan pitäisi copypastea terminaaliin: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<von_Z> mutta herjaa että command not found? mitä tässä pitäis tehdä? :)
<von_Z> ohjetta luen tuolta: http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ubuntu-docs/musicvideophotos.html#video-dvd
<von_Z> Joo ei mitään ohjeessa oli vaan vanha tuo libdvdread -versio! nykyinen on versio 4 :)
<Sysi> mustavalkosta ja jokseenki särisevää kuvaa antaa telkkari
<Sysi> ja ainakaa kde:llä ei taustakuvaa
<Sysi> toisella resolla tuli taustakuva
<Sysi> millähän asetuksilla kokeilis värejä saada?
<Sysi> montakohan väriä tuommonen putki osaa..
<Sysi> vois kokeilla vielä eri reikään niin jäis yks adapteri välistä
<Sysi> (joka todettiin toimivaksi eri vehkeellä)
<Sysi> ainoana näyttönä saa reson oikein, värejä ei eikä suostu tallentamaan mihinkää konffifilua
<Sysi> pitäiskö kokeilla luoda käsin conffi jossa on vaan värimäärä?
<Sysi> ubuntun dokumentaatio grub2:sta ja macbookista on vähän epämäärästä
<JeopardySholdenK> Sysi miten niin?
<Sysi> en saanu oikeen selvää että päteekö löytyvä asennusohje
<Sysi> (palaan noin puolen tunnin kuluttua →)
<Sysi> siis että riittääkö että asentaa normaalisti paitti että grub laitetaan osion alkuun
<Sysi> niin onko https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation tämä ihan oikea tapa asentaa 10.10 vuoden vanhalle macbookille?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jUODL -> MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> ei tarvi säätää tuon enempää bootloadereita
<rhkfin> Onko kenelläkään tietoa miks apt-get antaa tällaisia virheitä: http://pastebin.com/a4m6QEqN
<Kurko> tietääkö kukaan pystyykö ubuntu 10.10 asentaan 2.6.30 kernelin?
<Tekno_> tottakai voi
<Kurko> ja ketä pitäis potkia perseelle että sais kernel bugin korjattua?
<Kurko> on ollu tämä wlan kortin ajuri jo vuoden rikki
<Tekno_> kukaan ei oo nähny tarpeeks isoa tarvetta korjata sitä
<JeopardySholdenK> Kurko , Tekno_ omasta mielestä kerneli päivittyi aivan juuri (itsellä toissailtana) versioon 2.6.32-27 . Ja juurikin toissaillan jälkeen kone on alkanut toimimaan omasta mielestä paljon paremmin. :)
<Kurko> pystyhän tuon 2.6.30 kernelin asentaan mutta käynnistyminen jääty kirjautumis ruutuun :/
<JeopardySholdenK> koita buutata uudestaan, jos et niin jo tehnyt
<Kurko> kyllä kokeilin bootata mutta samaan kohtaan se aina jääty
<tale> rhkfin: paketin scribble kuvaustiedot virheelliset. Varmaan vikailmoitus jo tehty.
<Kurko> atin avoimet ajurit ei välttämättä tykänny noin vanhasta kernelistä tjsp..
<tale> Kurko: Jos olet asentanut muualta kuin ubuntusta ajureita, ei ytimen päivittäminen ole oikein hyvä idea. Ne kolmannen osapuolen ajurit yleensä lakkaa toimimasta kun ytimen versio vaihtuu.
<tale> rhkfin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribble/+bug/665973
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 665973 in scribble (Ubuntu) "scribble" [Undecided,New]
<Kurko> tällähetkellä täs ei oo mitään kolmannen osapuolen ajureita
<rhkfin> tale: ahaa, okei, kiitti
<rhkfin> Hei eikös KDE 4.6 tuu ulos ihan kohta?
<rhkfin> nvidia 9600SE ja 10.10. Mitkä nvidian suljetut ajurit sietää laittaa? Avoimista ei tunnu oikein löytyvän vääntöä..
<Tm_T> rhkfin: current
<rhkfin> ha, katos..
<rhkfin> jaa, en hokannutkaan että siellä oli tommonen
<rhkfin> Itteasiassa oon vasta viimepäivinä ruvennu tuumimaan että tarkottaako no nvidia-173 180 185 jne versioita, eli pienin numero (96) on se vanhin ajuri..
<Tm_T> kyllä se siihen viittaa
<rhkfin> okkei
<Tm_T> jänniä versionumeroita kyl
<rhkfin> ja eikö se vdpau tms oo nyt jotain uutta hienoa, joka ei 3v vanhoilla korteilla varmaan tee kummosia vai mistä se riippuu?
<Tm_T> ei mitään hajua, sulla on kertaluokkia tehokkaampi näytönohjain kuin mitä minulla
<rhkfin> okei..
<rhkfin> Toi oli tommonen tolkku passiivijäähyllä oleva kortti keväällä 2007..
<Tm_T> uusimman ajurin tuesta: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jVcBO -> NVIDIA DRIVERS 260.19.29 Certified
<rhkfin> Jaa, nii, MS:n Kinect on erittäin kiinnostava laite, pitäis tutustua että mitäs sillä on saatu Linux-puolella aikaiseks. Kävelin Kampin läpi tässä yks päivä ja siinä oli lasin takana telkku ja Kinect, pakko oli kokeilla. Ois se hienoa pelata supertuxia juoksemalla ja pomppimalla :)
<Sysi> toihan on vielä ihan tehokas näyttis
<rhkfin> no ilmeisesti tää on joo. Ei jostain syystä vaan mm. World Of Goo oikein herännyt.. Yhdellä läppärillä toimi loistavasti -> epäilin ajureita, just asensin systeemin.
<Sysi> hedgewars ei toiminu nouveaulla
<rhkfin> No täähän pelleilyks meni. Asensin ton nvidia-currentin. Boottasin. a) valitti modprobe jotain ettei pysty löytämään jotain list-juttua ja b) glx ei oo käytössä/ladattu (eli mm. glxgears ei starttaa) [c) ei saa resoja kuin 1280x1024 (näyttö ois 1680x1050)]
<rhkfin> nvidia-detector sanoo none
<rhkfin> hö
<rhkfin> sudo nvidia-xconfig failaa. Ei ilmeisesti löyxä xorg.confia
<rhkfin> sh: pkg-config: not found
<rhkfin> jaa, se oli vaa warning..
<rhkfin> loi xorg.confin
<rhkfin> ja uudelleenkirjautuminen..
<rhkfin> noni, nyt rullaa rattaatkin..
<rhkfin> Ikävä että toi sotki bootin. Nätti kubuntun boottiruutu on nyt mössöinen ja päälle tulee vielä boottitekstit ;(
<rhkfin> ja nyt rullaa gookin :)
<rhkfin> rekonq ei oiekn hallitse flashia, reload suostuu vasta näyttämään..
<rhkfin> (oonpas mä nyt suljettujen parissa.. flash, ajurit, goo, kinect... hmph..)
<Sysi> flashillä on hassuja regressioita nvidian kans vissiin
<rhkfin> :(
<rhkfin> Mun arvaus tosin on että chromiumilla rullaa paremmin..
<Sysi> riippuen versiosta
<Sysi> 1.2 toisti videota kivasti mutta oli muuten kauhean epävakaa
<rhkfin> ok
<rhkfin> joo selkeesti flashin kanssa ongelmia :/
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-02
<pelko> Nyt on sitten läppärikin päivitetty 10.04-aikaan
<pelko> Gnomekin vaihtui KDE:ksi lennosa
<larpa> ubuntu 10.10 asennus sammuttaa hp pavilion näytön, joten asennusta ei voi suorittaa. Miten pääsis tuosta eroon?
<larpa> Esim. 9.10:n ubuntun voi asentaa ongelmitta. Olen kokeillut myös lubuntu 10.10 asennusta ja sama ongelma kuin ubunut 10.10:ssä.
<Tm_T> larpa: silloin kun näyttö sammuu, mitä käy jos käyt tty:ssä? (ctrl+alt+F2 ja ctrl+alt+F7 takaisin työpöydälle)
<larpa> Tm_T: En ole kokeillut tuota, mutta uskon ettei se auta, koska näytölle ei tule mitään signaalia
<larpa> kokeilin muistaakseni kaikkia osaamiani näppisyhdistelmiä :)
<Tm_T> larpa: jooh, mulla läppärissä välillä näyttö ei suostu antamaan muuten kuvaa kuin tuollatavalla kikkailemalla, joku virransäästömoodi mikä ei tokene suorilta
<larpa> Tm_T: kiitos tiedoista, käynpäs säätämässä lisää ja tuun myöhemmi takaisin kertomaan tilaanteen :)
<rhkfin> pelko: gnome-> kde, hyvä ratkaisu :)
<rhkfin> larpa lähti, mut alternate install vois ehkä olla kokeilun arvoinen kans
<pelko> on mennyt KDE eteenpäin hurjin askelin vuodessa
<rhkfin> Tm_T: ja ainakin nyky-KDE:ssa taitaa desktop löytyä ctrl+alt+F8
<rhkfin> pelko: joo, kde4 oli iso uudistus
<pelko> 9.04:n KDE ei ollut käyttämisen arvoinen
<Tm_T> rhkfin: mmmm, ei pitäisi (eikä riipu KDE:sta)
<rhkfin> joo ei, siellä oli jotain tyylin kde4.0
<pelko> vaikka se olikin jo KDE 4
<Sysi> eiks siinä ollu 4.2?
<pelko> joku nelonen kuitenkin
<rhkfin> Tm_T: oot oikeessa joo, on se F7:n takana
<rhkfin> joo en muista
<Sysi> 4.0 oli hardyssä mahollisena asentaa
<Sysi> imo oli ihan hyvä jo tuo 4.2
<Tm_T> ei kai taas tämä "kde4 on/oli huono silloin"
<Sysi> kde4 ♥
 * Tm_T tykkäsi jo 3.50.50 versiosta
<Sysi> mää en oikeen koskaa tykänny kolmossarjasta, en ehkä perehtyny tarpeeksi
<Tm_T> Sysi: tuo onkin 4-sarjaa
<Sysi> ai
<Sysi> pyöristettynä?
<Tm_T> ei, vaan tuo versionumero oli ensimmäinen 4-sarjan kehityksessä
<Tm_T> menee kyllä niin aiheen vierestä taas (:
<Sysi> väähän
<Sysi> jos päivittelisin natty-konetta
<larpa> Ei onnistunut Ctrl+Alt+F1 / F7 kikkailut, eikä tekstitilassa asentelut. Tekstitilassa hetken aika jotain rullas ja sitten signaali näytöstä pois.
<rhkfin> larpa: nii ootko koittanu alternate -levyä?
<rhkfin> entä saatko livelevyllä käyntiin normaalisti (ei asennus=
<rhkfin> )
<late> Ei onnistu lubuntun asennus :(
<Wolde> late: mikäs siinä ei onnistu?
<late> Wolde: Asennuksen yhteydessä näytöstä häviää signaali heti ensimetreillä
<late> Wolde: Samaa tekee jos yritän asentaa perus ubuntu 10.10:n
<Wolde> No mutta :O
<late> Wolde: Esim 8.10 menee taas sisään ilman temppuiluja
<Wolde> Entä siitä päivittäminen?
<Wolde> tuota, onko koneessa useampia näytönohjaimia?
<Sysi> mites 10.04
<late> Wolde: Ei
<Wolde> kuten indegroitu ja lisätty
<Wolde> juuh
<late> integroitu
<late> on
<Wolde> ja vain yhdellä liittimellä?
<late> joo
<Sysi> intel?
<late> Olen asennellut samaan koneeseen 6.10 alkaen ubuntuja/kubuntuja/dsl/puppy jne. ja ongelmia ei ole ollut kuin vasta 10.10:ssä ja 10.04:ssa
<Wolde> eli 10.04 oli sama ongelma?
<late> 10.04 tilatulta live-cd_ltä kokeiltuna ja kyllä, sama ongelma
<late> siis ubuntu
<late> Tekstitilassa asennus eteenee noin 5 sekuntia
<Wolde> osaako Sysi sanoa tähän mitään? :S
<Sysi> minkälainen kone, paljonko RAMia?
<late> Ja kone on tarkalleen ottaen HP Pavilion a1505
<Wolde> onko mitään lisäilty vakiokokoonpanoon?
<late> ei
<late> jos ei ulkoisia usb-liittimiin laittuja kapistuksia lasketa
<late> ja tekee samaa myös usb-tikulta bootatessa, kiitolevyt irroitettuna
<late> 1 G muistia, joten pitäs riittää
<late> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE, näytönohjain
<Sysi> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWIPt -> How to fix ubuntu 10.04 LTS (lucid) blank Screen at startup | Ubuntu Geek
<rhkfin> p5qpro: tervetuloa!!
<rhkfin> Tulitko Facebookin vinkkaaman :)?
<p5qpro> kyllä vaan : )
<rhkfin> homma toimii, hieno juttu
<late> Sysi: Kiitos vinkistä. pitääpäs kokeilla tuota.
<rhkfin> Kenelläkään tietoa mitä vaatii oman PPA:n pystyttäminen (se on vissiin helppo) ja sinne ohjelman laittaminen automaagisesti kääntymään (kphotoalbum ois kiva saada tuoreena .debbinä..)
<Sysi> ppa:n tekemiseen tais jossaki olla ohje
<rhkfin> Se taitaa mennä ihan lauchpadista klikkailemalla..
<heikki> pystytys on pari klikkausta ja sorsapaketin laittaminen kääntymään on yksi dput-rivi
<heikki> @Linuxfi dput
<Fibubot> dput on Debian-jakelun ja sen johdannaisten käyttämä työkalu, jolla paketoidun ohjelman voi viedä omalta koneelta virallisiin ohjelmalähteisiin. Vastaava työkalu on dupload.  Dput:ia käyttääksesi tarvitaan käyttäjän kotihakemistoon lisättävä (piilo)tiedosto nimeltään .dput.cf, jonka sisältö on seuraava:   fqdn -- http://linux.fi/wiki/dput
<heikki> launchpadin ohjeilla menee helposti
<rhkfin> uh
<rhkfin> (hmm.. TIETTY linux.fi... ;)
<skfin> http://linux.fi/wiki/Deb-paketin_tekeminen Tuossa laajemmin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWM4P -> Deb-paketin tekeminen – Linux.fi
<rhkfin> äh, taas tää .debin tekeminen.. Jokohan ois aika opetella tekemään se..
<rhkfin> ;)
<heikki> :)
<rhkfin> Mut ilmeisesti siis eka tehdään .deb ja sen jälkeen jotain palikoita voi tolla dputilla laittaa ppa:n..
<heikki> miten muuten aattelit saada ohjelman kääntymään ppa:ssa debiksi...
<heikki> kun oot saanut paketoinnin valmiiksi niin dputilla lähdekoodipaketti launchpadiin jossa tapahtuu kääntö
<rhkfin> mulla oli joku käsitys että ne launchpadin murskaajat sen kääntelee..
<rhkfin> eli lähinnä luulin että PPA:N ylläpitäjä puskee sinne sourcen ja sit _joitain_..
<heikki> puskee siis deb-lähdekoodipaketin
<heikki> eli käytännössä softan lähdekoodi + paketointi (debian-hakemisto)
<rhkfin> deb-lähdekoodi.... ehkä mä vaan luen tota wikisivua...
<heikki> eli tehdään paketointi muuten omalla koneella mutta varsinainen käännös konekielelle + .deb-tiedostoksi jätetään launchpadin huoleksi
<rhkfin> ja mitä toi 'paketointi' sit oikeestaan tarkottaa?
<skfin> rhkfin: Lähdekoodit lähetetään launchpadiin käännösohjeiden kera
<skfin> Noin suomeksi
<heikki> käännös- ja asennusohjeiden kirjoittaminen
<heikki> + riippuvuustiedot yms
<rhkfin> Mun käsitys oli että paketointi = .debin tekeminen
<rhkfin> mut joka päivä jotain uutta :)
<rhkfin> okei..
<skfin> Onhan se noin, mutta että jotta haluaa sen launchpadiin
<rhkfin> Aika guru ois jos onnistuis ton askartelemaan.. koitetaas.. :)
<rhkfin> skfin: ok
<rhkfin> arbu: tervetuloa! :)
<rhkfin> Facebook-viesti tuottaa satoa :)
<arbu> joo :)
<Mkaysi> Saanko kysyä mikä Facebook-viesti?
<heikki> Ubuntu Suomi
<heikki> ubuntu-fi.org on jostain syystä ääääärimmäisen jumissa ja hidas, syitä yritetään selvitellä.. Tule odotellessasi jutustelemaan Ubuntu Suomen IRC-kanavalle: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-fi&uio=d4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWH6R -> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<rhkfin> Mkaysi: tuo sii copioitu täältä: http://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/123643614368258
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWH4P -> ubuntu-fi.org on... | Facebook
<Mkaysi> Ahaa. Itse en ole kuulunut Facebookiin pitkään aikaan.
<p5qpro> Onko kukaan askarrellu koskaan ubuntu-pohjaista reititintä?
<rhkfin> mun wajig ja apt-get lopetti tab-täydennyksen :/
<Tm_T> rhkfin: onko sulla auto-completion päällä /etc/bash.bashrc -tiedostossa tai käyttäjän .bashrc:ssa?
<rhkfin> Tm_T: uudelleenasennuksen yhteydessä olin siivonnut . -tiedostot kotikansiosta jemmaan eikä sitä näköjään oltukaan luotu uudestaan.. Palautin, josko jeesais..
<rhkfin> jep, jo toimii.
<rhkfin> tosin herjaa tällaiset uuden tty:n alustuksessa: bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/7294/tasks: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<rhkfin> bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/7294/notify_on_release: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<rhkfin> kommentoin pois.. :)
<rhkfin> Tervetuloa foobar! Onko ensimmäinen kerta ircissä?
<foobar_> ei, kunhan testasin webchattia
<rhkfin> mikä on 'multiple binary' mitä dh_make tarjoaa?
<heikki> http://linux.fi/wiki/Deb-paketin_tekeminen#Multi-binary:_Monta_pakettia_yhdest.C3.A4_l.C3.A4hdekoodipaketista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWM4P -> Deb-paketin tekeminen – Linux.fi
 * rhkfin sättii itseään kysyttyään tyhmiä katsomatta eka linux.fi:ta ... ;)
<rhkfin> Mut selvis :)
<jjo> eikös dh_make ole deprekoitu?
<jjo> ei niin etteikö sillä onnistuisi edelleen pakettien tekeminen
<rhkfin> jjo: hyvin mahdollista.. Toin linux.fi wiki opastaa sillä alkuun niin kokeilen..
<janijokela> onko mitään tietoa mikä vika on suomen ubuntu kotisivulla
<rhkfin> janijokela: moi!
<rhkfin> Ei juuri ole tietoa, yritetään saada Canonicalin jengiä kiinni setvimään.
<rhkfin> Jonkun muun maan Ubuntu-tyypit valittivat samaa että heidän serverinsä on jumissa serverillä tehtyjen muutosten jälkeen -> voi olla sama vika..
<SipuliSopuli> mhm..
<skfin> Viime aikoina ollut kunnolla noita ongelmia kyllä
<rhkfin> skfin: onko?
<skfin> No siis keskustelupalsta ollut viimeaikoina hidas
<skfin> Selaimesta riippumatta
<skfin> Wiki myös
<rhkfin> okei, eon oo havainnut
<skfin> Mutta ei kyllä etusivu yms ole ollut
<skfin> Toissapäivänä keskustelupalsta oli muutaman minuutin alhaalla
<re-G> joo ubuntu-fi.org ei rokkaa täältäkää
<hiippariX> ilmankos keskustelun määräki on ollu siinä foorumil hiljaisempaa
<re-G> ei aukee ollenkaa
<hiippariX> liferean perusteella
<hiippariX> taitaa olla muutama muukin sivusto hieman sekaisin
<larpa> Nyt sain asennettua lubuntun / korjattua näytön sammumisen asennuksessa. "quite splash" => nomodeset. Kiitos Sysille.
<rhkfin> larpa: hienoa
 * Mkaysi is away: I am not here right now...
<Echramath> Right Here! Right now!
<rhkfin> Mkaysi: mua ei ainakaan haittaa vaikka otaisit pois käytöstä tuon automaatti-ilmoittajan..
<czr_> Echramath, <3.
 * rhkfin onnistui a) luomaan ekan .deb -pakettinsa b) puskemaan tavaraa PPA:han, katotaan ilmestyykö se sinne ja tuleeko sieltä jopa jotain ulos...
<rhkfin> Kyseessä GNU Hello ;)
<skfin> Noni
<rhkfin> Piti gpg-avaimet ja kaikki luoda..
<rhkfin> Mut onnistui kuin ihmeen kaupalla. Vaan eipä tuon monimutkaisempia oikein sit osaiskaan paketoida..
<skfin> :D
<skfin> Kyllä se siitä
 * Mkaysi is back (gone 00:35:17)
<rhkfin> kiitos tiedosta ;)
 * rhkfin hakee lihakeittoa :D
<tsaknorris> mikäköhän makefilessa on vikana kun en saa compiletettua driveria
<Mkaysi> Olen ottanut pois käytöstä. En tiennyt toiminnosta. Muuten joka kanava sanoo "ota se pois käytöstä"
<tsaknorris> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<rhkfin> Mkaysi: hah, kiitos :)
<rhkfin> (tänkin kanavan 140 tyyppiä kaikki pitäis tommosta ni ei ois liikenteestä pulaa :)
<Mkaysi> Jos vaikka muuten vain sovitaan, ettei kokeilla sitä ^^ :D
<rhkfin> :D
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549527/
<tsaknorris> make[1]: Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless'
<tsaknorris> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<Sysi> onko sulla kernel-headers asennettuna
<tsaknorris> ei kai :D
<tsaknorris> sysi oli mulla asennettu headerit
<tsaknorris> mutta kernel-devel pakettia ei ollu
<tsaknorris> koklaan jos se auttais
<tsaknorris> reboot
<tsaknorris> ei se auttanu :/
<Sysi> mitenkähän tolla osx:llä osioidaan kovalevy?
<Sysi> boot camp ilmotti ettei voi siirtää jotaki kansioita
<Sysi> pitäiskö se tehä asennuslevyllä tms
<skfin> Levytyökalu niissäkin on
<skfin> Pitäisi löytyä jostain joku
<skfin> Sama jolla poltetaan ubuntu-levykuvat
<re-G> Sysi: spotlightiin levytyökalu(suomenkielisessä), englanninkielisessä lienee disk utility
<Sysi> sillä ei pitäis onnistua kunnolla
<Sysi> jaa, defaulttia piti vaan muuttaa
<Sysi> eiku ei
<von_Z> Pääseekö Ubuntulla ollenkaan kattomaan Sub.fi:n nettivideoita?
<Mkaysi> Mikäli ne eivät käytä SilverLightia.
<von_Z> Silverlightia en ainakaan saanu asennettua.
<von_Z> käyttävät
<Tm_T> moonlightia vissiin meinaat
<Tm_T> !info moonlight
<lubotu3> Package moonlight does not exist in maverick
<Tm_T> hmmm
<rhkfin> @linuxfi moonlight
<von_Z> Moonlightin sain kyllä asennettua, mutta aattelin kokeilla Winen avulla sitä Silverlightia.. ei asentunut
<Fibubot> Moonlight on Mono-pohjainen avoimen lähdekoodin toteutus Microsoftin Silverlight-www-ohjelmointiympäristöstä. Myös siihen liittyvä selainliitännäinen on tarjolla. -- http://linux.fi/wiki/moonlight
<rhkfin> ha :)
<Mkaysi> Olisiko novell-moonlight
<rhkfin> !search moonlight
<lubotu3> Found: moonlight, silverlight@moonlight
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jXAcq -> Ubuntu -- Details of package moonlight-plugin-mozilla in maverick
<Tm_T> sinänsä hyvä että Silverlight on jo versiossa 4.0
<Tm_T> ja Moonlight versiossa 2.0
<von_Z> ai hyvä ?
<Tm_T> lähinnä kuvaa vain tilannetta
<rhkfin> Onkos niin että medibuntu on edelleen pakollinen jos haluaa optisilla monikäyttöisillä levyillä itseään viihdyttää...?
<rhkfin> Terve savaman, tervetuloa!
<Tm_T> rhkfin: ei vissiin
<rhkfin> Tm_T: ei normirepot riitä
<savaman> kiitos kiitos,ensimmäinen kerta täällä
<rhkfin> savaman: hieno meininki :)
<Tm_T> rhkfin: normirepoista jostain tulee joku skripti joka ajamalla... emmää muista
<Tm_T> !dvd
<lubotu3> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rhkfin> aa joo se...
<rhkfin> install-css.sh..
<Tm_T> voi olla että olen taas vaihteeksi pihalla kuin lumiukko
<rhkfin> no niin sanoo toi wikisivukin
<Tm_T> ai että olen pihalla?
<rhkfin> Mut en tiä miks se ois parempi kuin laittamalla medibuntusta.. Pittääpä käydä katsomassa mitä toi skripti tekee..
<rhkfin> Tm_T: just :)
<savaman> lumiukkona minäkin täällä
<Tm_T> rhkfin: se skripti vissiin tekee saman mitä se deb medibuntussakin
<Tm_T> tai emmää muista
<rhkfin> okei.. toi lataa sourcet & kääntää näköjään tms
<rhkfin> tai siis tekee siitä debin ja asentaa..
<rhkfin> Ehkä se on ihan jees. Mennään sillä.
<rhkfin> Hmm.. sit keksitään joku syyllinen potkaistavaksi että saa DVD:n tunnistettua.. kaikkeen sitä joutuukin..
<rhkfin> savaman: rullaako Ubuntu mukavasti? Vai Kubuntuako ajelet?
<savaman> Ubuntu rullaa ihan mukavasti,lahjoitin sen asennus dvdn Helsingin pääkirjastolle kun heillä oli vain vanhoja kappaleita
<rhkfin> hienoa!
<savaman> siis tuon 10.04 julkaisun
<rhkfin> Mitä Ubuntuun pitää asentaa CD-aseman käyttämiseks ;) Mulla ei oo /dev/mitäänmikäviittais dvd:n...
<rhkfin> (ja Spotify/Wine rupes kenkkuamaan taas äänen kanssa..)
<Echramath> Ei mitään
<rhkfin> ei munkaan mielestä :)
<rhkfin> eiku hei, keksin...
<Echramath> Asema tarvitsee asentaa?
<Mkaysi> Entä jos laitat CD asemaan jotakni sisälle?
<Mkaysi> *jotakin
<rhkfin> Disabloin Jmicronin ohjaimen biosista kun tuumin että se hidastaa boottia - ja ihmettelin että mitäköhän se sit oikein teki kun kuitenkin kovalevyt toimi. Mut ilmeieseti CD-asema on sen perässä :) Joka bootissa se siis tuumii joitain sekkoja jotain ja löysin biosista ohimennessä disablointimahdollisuuden ;)
<rhkfin> -> reboot ... :)
<Sysi> gparted aukastuna ei toiminu oikein optinen
<rhkfin> ha, nyt rullaa :)
<kenkku> kenkku mainittu
<SipuliSopuli> lol
<Mkaysi> Ubuntu Suomen sivu on näköjään taas ylhäällä. "-OtusBot- Yep, ubuntu-fi.org is up. // isitup.org"
<rhkfin> jees
<Mtcc> löytysköhä täältä jelppiä pikku probleemiin
<topyli> vaikea sanoa. kerropa ensin minkälainen ropleemi on kyseessä :)
<Mtcc> liittyen noihin nvidian ajureihin
<Mtcc> toimii siihen asti mainiosti kunnes asennan nuo, restartin jälkeenu ilmeisesti 640x480 resossa ja
<Mtcc> ja työpöytiä on näytöllä kuusi
<Mtcc> kaikki identtisiä, hiiri liikkuu jokaisessa
<topyli> rikkihän se sitten on, ajuri
<topyli> itsepä en valitettavasti tiedä nvidiasta mitään
<Tm_T> Mtcc: miten asensit?
<Sysi> mikä näyttis/ajurin versio
<Mtcc> asensin siis tuolta järjestelmä -> lisäajurit
<Mtcc> geforce 103m
<Mtcc> g103m*
<Tm_T> minkä ajuriversion asensit?
<Mtcc> mistäs sen sitten näkee
<Tm_T> menemällä sinne mistä asensit sen, sen pitäisi ilmaista mitä on asennettu
<Mtcc1> eipäs ilmaise
<Tm_T> hmmm, onpas jännä
<hiippariX> näkyisköhän synapticin asennus historiasta ?
<Mtcc1> nvidia-current pomppailee vain esiin
<hiippariX> copy pastee se nimi sinne pikahakuun ja kato mikä siel on asennettu
<hiippariX> ehkä taitaa olla yks yksinkertaisimmast päästä
<Mtcc1> hmh
<Tm_T> Mtcc1: no se on se mitä tarvitsee tietää, eli pitäisi olla oikea ajuri
<Tm_T> nvidia-current on siis tuorein
<Mtcc1> mutta ei näköjään pelitä
<Sysi> ootko nvidian säätimellä kokeillu muutella asetuksia
<Mtcc1> oon, ei se oikein anna tehä mitään
<Mtcc1> tällä hetkellä ei oo siis asennettuna nuo ajurit
<Tm_T> minä huomasin että jostain syystä nvidian ajurien asennus ei asentanut mukanaan kernel-headers -pakettia joka käytännössä on välttämättömyys
<Mtcc1> hmm
<Mtcc> tulee kyllä huomattua ettei kaikki mee niinku windowsissa :D
<von_Z> Onko kukaan täällä saanut sub.fi/katsonetistä videoita toimimaan? Mulla jo melkein toimii. Pääsin jo sen "Asenna silverlight" -sivun ohi ja nyt se näyttää hetken latausikkunaan, jossa se lataa nollasta sataan ja sitten näkyy vaan valkosta. Firefoxilla pääsee oikeella korvalla Moonlightin asetuksiin. Kerran on näkynyt Lainvalvojien videon eka kuvakin..
<Sysi> puuttuuko subilla se katsomon "katso vanhalla playerillä" tjsp
<von_Z> Joo niillä ei oo sitä.
<von_Z> Hmmm.. Nyt kun laitoin tuon "show FPS" niin tuossa videon vasemmassa ylänurkassa on tuollanen arvo joka vaihtelee about 35,000 ja 65,000 välillä
<von_Z> tarkottaako se sitä että siellä jotain liikkuu, mutta ei näy? Lainvalvojat-logo näkyy mutta kuva ei liiku (ennen näky vaan valkonen ruutu)
<larpa> Täytyy vain sanoa, että kaikin puolin upea jakelu tuo lubuntu, ei muuta.
<Tm_T> eli Ubuntu (:
<larpa> juu, kylläpä kyllä
<larpa> mutta ei ihan
<larpa> nopeus :)
<Wolde> aika karun olonen
<Wolde> tosin sehän nopeuttaa kun ei niin graafinen krumeluuri
<Wolde> :D
<larpa> Wolde, No aina sitä voi lisätä sitä graafista kikkaretta jos niin haluaa
<Wolde> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-26
<tale> avsu: Onko kyseessä nvidia-libopencl1? Mitä näyttää aptitude show nvidia-libopencl1
<tale> avsu: Käytä  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ äläkä tänne kanavalle leikkaa ja liimaa pitkiä rimpsuja.
<tale> Melkoinen myrsky menossa. Tuolla ulkona siis.
<avsu> tale, joo kohta näytän. Nyt hiiri hajosi lopullisesti.
<tale> avsu: Vai lieneekö kyseessä paketti nvidia-current ?
<tale> avsu: Oli miten oli, sitten kun keksit missä paketissa tulee se opencl mitä havittelet, voit katsoa onko siitä paketista uudempi versio lucid-updates -jakelussa.
<tale> avsu: Jos se versio ei ole tarpeeksi uusi, tutki löytyykö PPA jossa tarjotaan lucidille sopiva OpenCL.
<avsu> Joo, sitä pakettia etsin aptitude searchilla. Ei antanut mitään tuloksia. En muuten osaa käyttää XFCE ilman hiirtä. Melko avuton. Kiitos tale! Mietitään sitten kun saan hiiren...
<tale> avsu: Etsitkö apt-cache search opencl
<avsu> en vielä ehtinyt näin tehdä.
<avsu> Silläkin löytää vain openclipart ja jotain open office paketteja kun tekstipohjaisessa istunnossa kokeilin.
<avsu> menenpä nukkumaan...
 * avsu zzzz
<tale> avsu: Jos OpenCL ei ole tullut Ubuntun paketista, olet ehkä asentanut valmistajan version näyttöajurista? Siinä se OpenCL sitten lienee mukana. Tällöin pitäisi siitä näyttöajurista löytää uudempi versio ja asentaa se jotta saisi uudemman OpenCL:n.
<anger> Mikähän tässä on kun javapäivitys kadotti firefoxista javapluginin?
<anger> kyseessä siis toi sun-java6 -paketoinnit
<anger> ei taida toi openjdk toimia sampopankin kanssa?
<anger> Vastaus omaan kysymykseeni: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<anger> paketti sun-java6-plugin on rikki
<anger> ja asiaan liittyen: http://twitter.com/#!/mikko/status/149785543457251328
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dhscCr -> Twitter
<ath> Jooh, nykyään se pitää asentaa Oraclen sivuilta.
<anger> lts:ssä löytyy vielä partner-reposta
<anger> hyvä pointti toi Hyppösen kuitenkin
<ath> Hmm, miksi siinä ei olisi sitä bugia tai sitten joku mokasi.
<ath> Tosiaan tämä johtuu siitä, että Oracle muutti lisenssiä niin, ettei Ubuntu (tai muutkaan) voi enää itse jakaa Javaa.
<anger> Ei kyllä webissä tartte javaa mihinkään muuhun kuin tyyliin tohon sampopankkiin
<anger> Vähän erikoiset ohjeet muuten linux.fi:ssä http://linux.fi/wiki/Sammon_verkkopankki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EALevD -> Sammon verkkopankki – Linux.fi
<anger> Lähinnä toi javan ajelu winen kautta
<ath> Sitä kait tarvittiin ennen vanhaan.
<anger> Olis voinut oikeastaan kokeilla tota openjdk-pluginiakin
<anger> Tuntuu olevan aika lailla edistynyt sekin projekti
<Mkaysi> Icedtea toimii hyvin ainakin Chromella ja Firefoxilla.
<anger> Toimiiko sillä sampopankki?
<skfin> Parempi jättää Java ja Nallepankki omaan arvoonsa
<anger> Mkaysi: kokeiletko ihan piruttain sampopankki.fi ja sieltä verkkopankki?
 * Mkaysi asentaa icedtean ensin tälle koneelle. Järjestelmä asennettu eilen
<skfin> En luottaisi Javaan verkkopankkiasioissa, tuntuu olevan sen verran reikäinen koko härpäke
<IhqTzup> Aika mielenkiintoseen ongelmaan törmäsin eilen illalla. Pistin vahingossa koneen suspend-to-disk ja sit tuli ilmotus "not enought swap space" ja koko kone lakkas vastaamasta mihinkään. Eikös toi ole bugi kuitenkii ja aika paha vielä?
<Sysi> no onko sulla swappia? onhan se vähän ikävä/puuttuva ominaisuus..
<IhqTzup> On swappia joo.
<topyli> onko enemmän kuin RAMmia?
<IhqTzup> Juu on enemmän ku RAM ku tuli lisättyä sitä jossain välissä, siitähän se tietty johtuu.
<topyli> saman verrankaan ei aina riitä jos swapissa on ennestään jotain
<IhqTzup> Eiku siis rammia on enemmän ku swap :D
<topyli> no sitten rammin sisältö ei mahdu swappiin :)
<topyli> tosin eihän koneen silti juntturaan tarttis mennä
<IhqTzup> Juu niin arvelinkii, mut ohan tuo älytöntä että kone pimahtaa siitä.
<anger> voishan tossa olla joku checkki
<anger> ärsyttävän kankeata linuxissa kanssa toi swappaaminen
<anger> samahan se on jos muisti ja swappi täytyy
<topyli> no silloinkin periaatteessa kernelin pitäis vaan siivota
<anger> mitähän se siivottava sitten olisi?
<Mkaysi> anger: sampopankki.fi taitaa olla alhaalla, Chrome vain lataa ja lataa.
<IhqTzup> Ei ole alhaalla.
<anger> Mkaysi: kyllä mulla avautuu saman tien
<IhqTzup> Niin mullakkii.
<Mkaysi> Outoa. Tämä avaa kaikki muut sivut nopeasti, mutta se ei tee mitään.
<Mkaysi> No nyt aukesi
<IhqTzup> anger: No näkeehän sen siivottavan sillee mitä ei ooo aikoihin käytetty.
<Mkaysi> Hmm, tämä näyttää käyttävän sun javaa
<anger> IhqTzup: ei kovin fiksu tapa tollanen
<anger> Ohjelmat kuitenkin itsenäisesti päättää mitä tallentavat muistiin
<anger> Lähtökohta on että kaikki siellä oleva pitäisi olla ohjelmalle tarpeellista
<anger> Ja siivous tapahtuu sitten kun ohjelma suljetaan
<anger> Jos kerneli rupeaa noita siivoamaan niin käytännössä pitää tappaa ohjelmia
<IhqTzup> No ohan tuohon poistoon erilaiset algoritmit, viitebittiä käyttämällä yms.
<anger> Pahin mahdollinen toimenpide on jos kerneli rupeaa oma-alotteisesti sotkemaan ohjelmien datoja :)
<anger> Voi ohjelmat alkaa toimia kohtalaisen arvaamattomasti
<anger> Toihan itse asiassa olisi paluu 80-luvulle kun ohjelmat pääsi helpommin sörkkimään toistensa prosesseja
<IhqTzup> Joku algoritmi siihen kuitenkin pitää olla, ainahan sitä voi tulla ongelmia jos lähtee muistia vapauttaa. Jotenkin sitä kuitenkin on vapautettava :)
<IhqTzup> Ei ohjelmat niitä sörkkis ite...
<anger> Jos muistia pitää vapauttaa niin se tapahtuu sulkemalla ohjelmia, piste
<Sysi> ei kai swapfilen käyttö niin vaikeeta oo, en muista oliko jotaki kikkailua että saa hibernateen semmosen kans jos ollenkaa
<Echramath> Mutta siis onko nyt niin, että kerneli ei varaa jotain swappiosion osaa vain hibernaatiokäyttöön?
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, osaako joku sanoa missä pyöris mirrorina kubuntu karmicin repoa? Wanhaa konetta yrittäis jaloilleen nostaa ja sen tarttis selvittääkseen onko päivitysrumba vaivansa väärti vai kannattaako suosiolla tehdä tyhjälle pohjalle uusi asennus...
<anger> pistä saman tien lucid
<anger> et häviä siinä mitään
<kirvesAxe> anger, mulla on siis päivityksessä hardystä karmiciin  (ilmeisesti) pakettiristiriitaan levinnyt vempele, ja ratkaisuyritys vaatisi että olis repo jolla vois yrittää tehdä jotain :P
<Sysi> hardysta karmickiin pitäis olla mahdoton
<Sysi> 8.04 -> 9.10 ei oo mitenkää tuetty
<anger> joo, eikös toillanen muutenkin hoidu helpoiten niin että laittaa suoraan tuoreimman version päälle
<Sysi> selkeästi helpoiten
<anger> säätää sitten vaan uudelleen asetuksia tms pientä
<Sysi> kaikki menee kuitenki uusiksi ku työympäristö vaihtuu
<kirvesAxe> Sysi, adept sitä yritti tehdä automaagisesti enkä mä tietenkään ajatellut etukäteen että adeptin ehdottama versiopäivitys olis mitenkään ongelmallinen kun "olivat aina aiemminkin onnistuneet".
<Sysi> ootko ihan varma nuista nimistä? ibexiin tai lucidiin ois pitäny yrittää
<kirvesAxe> hmm, siis jos isken vaan tuoreemman version asennuslevyä koneeseen niin osaako se kaivaa vanhaa systeemiä pohjalta jotenkuten vai?
<Sysi> saat ainaki datan johonki talteen
<kirvesAxe> en satavarma oliko lähtöversio hardy mutta nyt se väittää olevansa 9.10
<Sysi> en kokeilis kde 3.5/4.0 asetuksia kokeilla, mutta tietty voi yrittää siirtää niitä ~/.kde ja ~/.config pitäis sisältää aikalailla kaiken
<kirvesAxe> ja siis leviäminen lähinnä on jumittanut aptin (pakettiristiriita jonka takia mitään ei voi asentaa eikä päivittää eikä poistaa koska yksi mihinkään liittymätön paketti on rikki) ja graafisen käyttöliittymän...
<Sysi> *kokeilis kopioida
<kirvesAxe> okkei
<avsu> tale: joo, suljetut nvidian ajurit on asennettu. niitä varmaan sitten yritän päivittää. Kiitti!
<TheChief> JESUS/RUOTSINJUHA VIDEO. www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVEwF1Qwxbs
<Sysi> onko aina sama spämmeri
<Sysi> hmm, saattais olla
<ninnnu> Onko turvallista käpistellä "mount -oro":lla levyosiota samalla kun siitä ottaa kopiota dd:llä?
<ninnnu> ts. ilman että se dd-kopio härööntyy liikaa.
<Sysi> jos et saa muutettua bittejä niin ei kai.. paitti että hidastaa kopiointia
<ninnnu> no se on aika selvää
<ninnnu> no ehkä se ei mee rikki
<snowfake> kellään ideoita hulluun hiiren rullan skrollausnopeuteen?
<Tekno> liikaa kahvia
<snowfake> oiskin vaan se ongelmana
<snowfake> oletuksena skrollaa sivun yhellä rullan pykälällä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-27
<tale> snowfake: Eikös Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Hiiri mahdollista vieritysnopeuden säätöä?
<tale> snowfake: Vai onko kyse vaan jossain yhdessä sovelluksessa tapahtuvasta liikanopeudesta? Sitten sen sovelluksen asetuksia pitäisi rukata.
<snowfake> tale: se oiskin liian helppoa jos se ois noin suoraan asetuksissa :)
<snowfake> en ole nyt utumbun äärellä mutta siellä taisi olla ainoastaan kursorin nopeuteen liittyvät asetukset
<tale> snowfake: Onko sulla toista erilaista hiirtä jolla kokeilla?
<snowfake> tale: on, pitänee kokeilla
<snowfake> jäi eilen kokeilematta ku meni myöhään ja lopulta koko roska jäi yhtäkkiä jumiin
<tale> snowfake: Tapahtuuko tota sivu kerrallaan vieritystä muualla kuin Firefoxissa?
<snowfake> en oo nyt ihan varma kokeilinko muuaalla
<snowfake> firefoxin asetuksista laitoin niin hitaalle kuin sai, oli se silti aika kamala käyttää
<tale> snowfake: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FC22t0 -> Question #9200 : Questions : Ubuntu
<tale> snowfake: Tuossa nähdäkseni juuri sinun ongelmaasi pohdiskellaan. Useita korjausehdotuksia.
<tale> Yksi oli: jos koneessa myös Windows ja siellä säätää vieritysnopeutta, hiisi voi olla sekaisin Ubuntussa. Auttoi kun irrotti hiiren ja kytki takaisin.
<tale> Siis hiiri eikä hiisi.
<snowfake> joo, koitin sammuttaa hiirtä, se ei auttanut
<snowfake> ilmeisesti ms:n langattomilla on aika paljon ongelmia ubuntun kanssa
<tale> Tossa säikeessä ongelmahiiret tuntui olevan Microsoftin. Perimmältään lienee ajuriongelma.
<Kamikaze> Tätä tyttöä mä rakastan. tv Ruotsinjuha/Jeesus. http://www.facebook.com/people/Miia-Eklund/650147483
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QjqkBZ -> Yhteensopimaton selain | Facebook
<snowfake> oiskoha kätevämpää kertoa se miialle eikä tälle irkkikanavalle
<n1ko> tuo on joku avohoitotapaus
<n1ko> irkistä niitä kummasti aina löytyy
<snowfake> jep
<n1ko> 2000-luvun kylähullut taitaa teknologian
<Lynoure> no hyvä että rakastaa eikä vihaa
<Sysi> oiskohan haittaa laittaa banni *bredband.comhem.se
<Sysi> vaikka pariksi viikoksi
<Katujohtaja> Tätä tyttöä olen rakastanut 3vuotta RuotsinJuha/Jesus. http://www.facebook.com/people/Miia-Eklund/650147483
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QjqkBZ -> Yhteensopimaton selain | Facebook
<snowfake> :---D
<snowfake> hieno mies
<juham> hm, toisessa verkossa toisella nickillä 10 min sitten, taitaa tehdä tota ihan itse eikä botilla
<skfin> Jahas.
<tale> Ehdotettu banaanivasara *bredband.comhem.se olisi ihan hyvä.
<tale> Tai saada tuo urvelo psykiatriseen hoitoon.
<Tm_T> tale: henkilökohtaiset hyökkäykset eivät ole kivoja
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Sanoisin jopa että *.se olisi parempi.
<skfin> Koko freenodeen.
<Tm_T> bah
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-28
<re-G> millaisia kokemuksia kanavalaisilla on passiivisesti jäähdytetyistä virtalähteistä
 * Mkaysi suosittelisi vaientamista, tila +q eikä +b. (Eilinen spammibotti)
<Iltsu> +q ?
<Sysi> selitys edellisessä lauseessa
<Sysi> oisko että voi joinata muttei sanoa mitää
<Iltsu> ei tossa must selitetä sitä mitenkää
<Iltsu> eiku vaientamista, en vaihtamista
<Iltsu> ei
<Mkaysi> On. Voi liittyä kanavalle, muttei voi sanoa mitään.
<Iltsu> juu
<n1ko> re-G: joskus oli, pilas ilmankierron,teki koneesta äänekkäämmän. Myin pois. Oli helvetin kallis, jäin tappiolla ja about kaikki niistä kuulemma laukes parin vuoden aikana
<n1ko> re-G: varsinkaan nykyaikana ei mitään järkeä
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: muten laitoinkin
<Mkaysi> Ok
<re-G> n1ko: jup, iteki tilasin jo aktiivijäähdytetyn, ku myyjäliike suostu perumaan kaupan
<re-G> mulla oli siis ongelmaa, että kone sammuili ja virtalähde sirisi, mutta takuuhuolto ei kuulemma löytänyt mitään vikaa
<re-G> suoraa pakasta vedetty fortroni
<n1ko> toisinsanoen käytit sitä liian kuumassa :)
<re-G> n1ko: en usko, kun se tapahtu konsistentisti noin 2 minuutin kuluessa siitä kun X-server käynnisty. Huollossa ajoivat sitä myös pöytäolosuhteissa eli ilman (kotelo)tuuletinta
<re-G> tai no, eihän toi vielä sitä sulje pois
<re-G> mutta outoo jos 300W virtalähde ylikuumentuu normaaleissa olosuhteissa mopolla raudalla :P
<re-G> mut kaipa se oli vaan paska :P
<re-G> samaan aikaan mulla on läppäri, jossa ei ole yhtään liikkuvaa osaa (läppä kääntyy ja näppis toimii), eikä se ylikuumennu ikinä :P
<n1ko> eikä se taida olla x86
<re-G> onse
<n1ko> tjaa,mikäs vehje se on?
<re-G> dell mini 10v
<Sysi> kyllä miniläpsyissä yleensä on tuuletin sisällä
<n1ko> aika hyvin jos ei tosiaan ole
<n1ko> mihin siinä siirtyy se lämpö?
<n1ko> joku heatpipesysteemi taakse vai onko peräti pohja isona siilenä?
<Sysi> ei mun asuksistakaa koskaa kuullu että ois ollu flekti mutta kyllä siellä semmonen pyöri
<re-G> Sysi: tossa ei ole, olen purkanu
<n1ko> googlekin sanois ettei ole
<Sysi> onpa kyllä jännä kampe, atomit tietty on aika viileitä
<n1ko> on,mutta ei nyt niin viileitä
<n1ko> siis jos miettii läppärin sisuksia ja mikään ei liikuta ilmaa niin luulis kiehuvan aika nopeasti
<re-G> siellä ei ole edes siiliä, kaipa se metallirunko painaa prossun päälle, kyl siinä lämmönjohtotöhnä oli päällä
<n1ko> ellei se lämpö tosiaan siirry jotenkin muuten ulkopuolelle
<re-G> kyllä toi muovipohja tuntuu kuumalta/lämpimältä käteen, mut ei muuta
<re-G> ja ajan xcodea 10.6:ssa :D, tosin aika hidasta on :P
<n1ko> mä ajelin nc10:ssä osx:ää ja se oli nopeampi ku ubuntu gnome(2):lla
<re-G> :P
<re-G> steve käyny sanomassa koodareille boom
<n1ko> en tiiä kanssa mistä johtu,ehkä osx:ssä offloadataan gpu:lle kamaa paremmin
<n1ko> eihän osx:n käli kyllä sinällään muutenkaan raskas ole
<re-G> toi osx:n lämpöanturisofta ei toimi ton raudan kanssa
<ath> o.O Se ois jo ihme.
<n1ko> lämpöanturisofta?
<ath> Niiden rautahan on vakio.
<re-G> siis se kolmannen osapuolen softa joka näyttää lämmöt
<n1ko> ath: on, muttei uniikkia applelle
<Sysi> onkohan oneiriciin koskaan tulossa virtualbox 4.1.4 tai uudempi? nykysen guest-additions ei tue fedora 16:n xorgia
<Sysi> vois tietty kokeilla uudempia additioneita, jos löytäis jostaki
<n1ko> estääkö jokin ottamasta debbiä suoraan oraclelta?
<n1ko> tai/ja lisäämällä niiden repoa
<Sysi> mmh, sitäki vois kokeilla
<puunakki> Pikku probleema. Mulla on ubuntu palvelin tossa ja sille tuli pari muuta käyttäjää. En viitsi antaa kenellekään muulle sudo oikeuksia mutta nyt tuli ongelmaksi että miten he voivat asentaa ohjelmia esim. irssi? Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tietysti että minä asentaisin ne ohjelmat jotka he haluavat mutta mitenkäs tämä onnistuisi?
<Sysi> visudo:lla pystynee määrittämään että muutkin pystyis käyttämään tiettyä ohjelmaa pääkäyttäjäoikeuksilla
<Iltsu> mut varmaa iha fiksuinta et jos et ylipäätää tahdo antaa sudo-oikeuksii ni miks tahtoisit antaa oikeuksii softien asentamiseenkaa
<Iltsu> tuski niil siihe nii jatkuvaa tarvet on etteivät vois suo kovistella et asennas
<mjr> jooh, tosin jos antaa oikeudet asentaa ~mitä vaan paketteja niin lähtökohtaisesti voi otaksua että ne pääsee sieltä jotenkuten rootiksi asti jos haluavat
<puunakki> totta tuokin
<mjr> niin
<puunakki> eli pystynkö omilla käyttäjätunnuksillani asentamaan ohjelmia toisille käyttäjille?
<mjr> kun ohjelma asennetaan ubuntun ohjelmistovarastoista tai muuten deb-paketista niin se asentuu kaikkien käytettäväksi
<puunakki> aaa
<puunakki> hyvä tietää :)
<puunakki> vaikka käyttäjä olisi tehty ohjelman asennuksen jälkeen? nyt sanoo seuraavaa kun koitan avata irssiä toisella käyttäjällä
<puunakki> forez@Kanuuna:~$ irssi
<puunakki> 'irssi' ei ole tällä hetkellä asennettuna.  Suorittaaksesi komennon "irssi", pyydä järjestelmän ylläpitäjää asentamaan paketti "irssi"
<Iltsu> joo pitäs toimii
<Iltsu> ooks varma et oot asentanu irssin
<puunakki> ups, unohtakaa äskeinen
<puunakki> juu ei ollu asennettuna
<Iltsu> sitä mäki
<Iltsu> :D
<puunakki> :)
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<puunakki> nyt ihan toisenlaiseen ongelmaan
<puunakki> mulla ei ole tällähetkellä reititintä jossa olisi dhcp päällä eli lähiverkko toimii oletusyhdyskäytävän kautta
<puunakki> niin miten pääsen yhdistämään sftp:llä ubuntu palvelimeeni oletusyhdyskäytävän kautta? nyt menee aina ulkoverkon kautta ja tiedostojen siirto on uskomattoman hidasta
<puunakki> tiedän että tämä onnistuu jollain tavalla sillä kaksi win konettani näkevät toisensa verkossa ja niiden välinen siirtonopeus on se jonka 100M kytkimellä saa aikaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-29
<Finnish> Morgen. Mikähän ois kätevin tapa työntää iPadiin mp3-tiedostoja ubuntun kautta? Oon kokeillu Rytmiboxin kautta muttei ne tiedostot näy iPadissa vaikka näyttäis siltä että ne sinne menee
<re-G> finnish, ifuse. mut saattaa itunes-synkka mennä solmuun
<n1ko> banshee on ainakin toiminut
<n1ko> tosin se(kään) ei osaa näyttää itunesin playlistejä
<tale> puunakki: Millainen se verkkosi on? En oikein tajua mikä on vikana. Voitko piirtää kuvan vaikka?
<tale> puunakki: Siihen tyyliin kuin tässä artikkelissa tuo ylin kuva: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reititin
<tale> puunakki: Nyt pohdinnan jälkeen: Oletko käsin pistänyt reititystaulun, ja jättänyt siitä pois rivin jolla kone itse osaa reitittää oman aliverkkonsa koneiden välillä?
<tale> puunakki: Piirrä tuo kuva ja näytä mitä tulostaa netstat -r
<mjr> mä arvaan että se vaan saa dhcp:llä eri aliverkkojen osoitteita isp:ltään (mikä on perseestä)
<mjr> ja sit ne windows-koneet sattuu olemaan samassa aliverkossa (mahdollista kyllä myös että ne juttelee paikallisosoitteilla sen ohi)
<mjr> itse olen laittanut aiemmin koneille kakkos-ip-osoitteita sisäverkosta tuollaisessa tilanteessa
<mjr> natin käyttö modeemissa auttais tohon, mutta natista aiheutuu toki sitten muuta potentiaalisesti ikävää
<SipuliSopuli> miks pirussa libre office vaatii javan D:
<Tm_T> SipuliSopuli: vaatii? eikös se ainakin ennen ollut valinnainen, tosin sitten kaikki javaa käyttävä toiminnallisuus jäi uupumaan ilman sitä
<SipuliSopuli> no, asensin vaarin win7 koneeseen eikä suostunu toimimaan ilman javaa
<Tm_T> ahaa
<Tm_T> no, tarvitsee javan koska siellä on toiminnallisuutta joka käyttää javaa
<SipuliSopuli> mikä olis järkevä graafinen backup työkalu joka osaa tehä sen backupin ssh:n yli, poistaa ittekseen vanhat backupit ja ei joka kerta tee täyttä kopiota vaan kattoo vaan jos joku on muuttunut (tähän kaat muuten hyvä deja dup)?
<kingi89> eiköhän grsync osaa, en oo pitkään aikaan käytelly mut ainakin sen käyttämä rsync osaa
<Iltsu> duplicity
<Iltsu> duplicati
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-30
<tale> SipuliSopuli: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Etävarmistus. Tosin se ei ole GUI, koska tarkoitus on käynnistää se cronista.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Eo6mih -> Ohjelmia – Porixi
<re-G> SipuliSopuli: rdiff-backup, muttei taia guita olla
<re-G> en tajuu mihin sitä tommosessa tarviiskaan
<Mkaysi> Onko jotakin keinoa nähdä onko root tunnus otettu käyttöön laittamalla sille salasana?
<tale> Mkaysi: En tajua kysymystä. Komennolla "lastlog -u root" näet koska root on logannut viimeksi sisään.
<Mkaysi> Onko jokin keino nähdä onko rootilla salasana? (Yritän kysyä selvemmin :))
<tale> Mkaysi: Jaa, katsot tiedostoa /etc/shadow rootin kohdalta.
<tale> Mkaysi: Jos salasanasarakkeessa, eli toinen : eroteltu kenttä, on * salasanaa ei ole. Jos on pitkä rimpsu tekstiä, se on se salasanan kryptattu muoto.
<Mkaysi> Hmm, näyttää olevan salasana. Kiitos avusta :)
<yakc> painan ctrl + alt + l ja tulee seuraava herja: "Komentoa ei voitu suorittaa: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<yakc> Tarkista, että tämä komento on olemassa."
<yakc> what should i do?
<jjo> yakc: no, koita vaikka komentoriviltä täydentääkö se sen tai sit `which gnome-screensaver-command`
<yakc> jjo, thanks. selkisi, oon ilmeisesti sen poistanut kun leikin tuon xscreensaverin kanssa
<jarno> Mikäköhän siinä on jos jaan netin n900 puhelimen kautta niin esim. seuraavat aplikaatiot. kuten esim. facebook ja muut java täytteiset eivät tunnu toimivan kunnolla? Liittyykö tämä johonkin NAT ongelmaan tai vastaavaan?
<skfin> Voi.
<skfin> Saunalahti ainakin NAT:aa joitakin mobiili-ip-osoitteita
<skfin> Mut ei sen kyl pitäisi haitata...
<Echramath> Miksi se tuohon liittyisi?
<jarno> Olen testannut tätä useilla eri tietokoneilla ja loppu tulos on aina sama.
<jarno> Haluaisin lähinnä tietää että mistä tässä on kyse? Nat mitä se meinaa=
<jarno> Sama ongelma toistuu esim. jos käytät amsn ohjelmaa n900 puhelimen kautta jaetun netin kautta ei pääse loggaa sisälle.
<jarno> Olen muistaakseni joskun lukenut googlesta samantapaisista ongelmista koskien  ubuntua ja facebookkia. liittyen nattiin.
<jarno> en tiedä voi olla että olen ihan hakoteilla koko homman kanssa. :)
<jarno> Tavallaan jos asiaan ajatellaan sillain että että n900 on "pääkone" niin sillä saa avattua kaikki sivut tyyliin facebook jne.. Mutta jos jaat netin n900 kautta ubuntu koneeseen niin käytännössä mikään ei aukea joka tarvii javaa tai jotain vastaavaa..
<jarno> Missä se ristiriita tulee?
<jarno> Niin on siinä tietenkin se mahdollisuud että nokian mobile hotspot sovellus ei toimi oikein.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Thunderbird
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/d7I61x -> 2x01 - Thunderbird - Viikon VALO #53 | Viikon VALO
<Finnish> Mikä on kätevin keino "pienentää" kameralla kuvattua videota, se on 3min pitkä pätkä ja about 330mb kooltaan
<Finnish> 640 x 480, Motion JPEG, 30 frames per second, Uncompressed 16-bit PCM audio, Mono, 22050 Hz
<Finnish> Varmaan tota audiota vois pakata?
<mjr> vois, joskin oikeat pienennykset tulee videon pakkaamisesta
<Echramath> mencoder ja optiot x, y ja z?
<pesasa> mjpeg ei ole kovin tiivistä tietääkseni.
<pesasa> Siinähän kai jokainen ruutu pakataan erikseen jpegillä.
<mjr> joo
<Finnish> Eli mitä kannattais tehdä?
<Vilex> hävitin vahingossa käynnistimen onneksi siitäkin selvittiin :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-24
<Echramath> Että tuota löin muistikamman sisään ja ihmettelin kun kone vain hidastu.
<Echramath> Vaan olin samalla estänyt prossutuulettimen toiminnan.
<Echramath> Että hyvin menee.
<Myrtti> Echramath: klassista
<Myrtti> Echramath: itse ihmettelin kerran miksi muistinlisäyksen jälkeen kone on niin hiljainen - olin putsannut tuulettimen ja jäähdytyselementin niin ei tarvinnu päristä heti alkuun
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-25
<pesasa> Ubuntussa vissiin Shotwell oletus kuvanhallintaohjelma. Miten sillä on tarkoitus tuoda kuvia kamerasta, jos ei massamuistina toimiva vaan ptp:llä?
<tale> pesasa: Jos ei shotwell toimi, niin gphoto2 vois osata hakea kuvat kamerasta.
<tale> Niillä kameroilla joita olen kokeillut, Shotwell kyllä on tuonut kuvat ilman kommervenkkejä. Mutten ole katsonut onko ne ptp vai jotain muuta.
<pesasa> Pitäiskö sen automaattisesti huomata kamera vai pitääkö tuonti itse aloittaa jostain? Tuonti kansiosta ja tuonti sovelluksesta tuolla näkyi.
<pesasa> Tietokone-illiteraatille tädille koetan keksiä helpointa tapaa.
<pesasa> Unityn launcher on kyllä ihan ok tehokäyttäjälle, joka osaa kirjoittaa hakukenttään, mitä haluaa, mutta ei se mikään helppokäyttöinen ole ummikolle.
<pesasa> Olis ihan toinen juttu, jos esim. "peli" hakusanalla tulisi tyhjän listan sijasta lista peleistä.
<kirvesAxe> jonkun pitäis liittää se "peli" niiden pelien asiasanoiksi...
<skfin> Mutta eikös pelit ole debianissa ihan pakettikategoria?
<skfin> pitäisi siellä .desktop-tiedostoissa varmaan lukea jo
<skfin> eri asia on se että osaako toi haku etsiä niistä kategorioista ja osaako se käyttää käännöksiä
<pesasa> Jos laittaa hauksi "game", löytyy noin 7 kaikista n: 30 pelistä.
<pesasa> Sovellukset, suodatus, pelit, näytä kaikki on kanssa vähän turhan monimutkainen.
<pesasa> Ihan kaikkien pelien kuvakkeita ei viitsisi tädille laittaa paneliin.
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, en tunne tätä tuoreempaa systeemiä tarkkaan mut tyyliin joku valikko kuulostais näppärältä
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Itsekin työskentelen enemmän KDE:n kanssa, joten en ihan tunne kaikkia Unityn kiemuroita.
<kirvesAxe> :)
<tale>  En minäkään osaa Unityä käyttää. Nyt yleensä saan sovelluksen käyntiin kun aikani etsin.
<pesasa> No ny tuo hoksaa kameran ihan itsestään, kun kytkee johdon ja virran. Kysyy, mitä tehdään ja vastaan, että Shotwell, kiitos.
<pesasa> Shotwellissä näkyy reunassa tunnistettu kamera ja listaan tulevat esikatselukuvat.
<pesasa> Mutta jos pyytää tuomaan valitun kuvan, niin hetken mietittyään pahoittelee ja selittmm jotain lukituksista.
<pesasa> "Kameraa ei voitu lukita: Unspecified error (-1)"
<pesasa> Jaa, että tämmönen tällä kertaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034012
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OkHmHd -> [ubuntu] Shotwell - "Cant't lock Camera" error with iPhones - Ubuntu Forums
<pesasa> Eli ilmeisesti nuo kaksi ensin kokeiltua usb-portteja oli usb 3.0 -portteja.
<pesasa> Ja vasta kolmas oli usb 2.0, joka toimi. Ikävä vaan, että siinä oli jo tuo nettitikku. Joka ei näyttänyt ottavan tulta usb 3.0 -porteissa.
<pesasa> No, näillä mennään.
<kirvesAxe> jaaha, onko ne sitten nnistuneet usb kolmosen kanssa munaamaan backwards compabilityn
<mjr> kyllähän ton "pitäis" toimia, toimiiko ne portit millään laitteella?
<pesasa> Tolla kamerallakin tuli kyllä esikatselukuvat, muttei koko kuvia.
<kirvesAxe> O_o
<pesasa> Täytyy tutkailla. Mokkula ei tuntunut toimivan, kun pikaisesti koetin vaihtaa päittäin. Täytyy tarkemmin testata.
<mjr> no, aina voi kädetellä noita vaikka periaatteessa oliskin taaksepäin yhteensopiva
<mjr> jotain kontaktihäiriöitä vanhantyyppisillä liittimillä tai jotain
<pesasa> Tuo kyllä selittäisi myös, miksi aiemmin tuhrasin pidemmän aikaa yhden printterin kanssa. Muka löyty, muttei printannut.
<pesasa> Ja siis Ubuntu 12.04 kyseessä
<pesasa> Nettitikku näköjään toimii sittenkin tuossa 3.0-portissakin. Ei vaan ilmeisesti osannut vaihtaa lennosta, kun olin laittanut sen täälläkin keskustellun automaattisen yhteyden luonnin päälle.
<env> käyttääkö kukaan dwm window manageria?
<env> jos käyttää, niin miten tässä vaihdetaan master ikkunaa?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-26
<osmobot> Hi!
<osmobot> Ongelma: Joka kerta kun käynnistän koneen, näppäimistön keymap menee vakiona US. Mistä saisin laitettua vakiona sen FI:ksi?
<osmobot> Lubuntu käytössä
<osmobot> LxKeymap-softalla vaihdan sen joka kerta bootin jälkeen Finnish:ksi
<osmobot> Lubuntu 12.10 englanninkielisenä
<osmobot> Moip!
<osmobot> Tietääkö kukaan miten Lubuntussa voi vaihtaa vakio keymappia? Joka kerta kun käynnistän koneen niin se menee US keymapiksi ja pitää manuaalisesti LXKeymap-softalla vaihtaa se Finnish
<tale> osmobot: Onko LxKeymap-ohjelmassa joku tallennuspainike, jota pitäisi painaa jotta asetus tallentuisi?
<Mkaysi> Päätteeseen "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<tale> osmobot: Tuo mkaysin ehdotus on hyvä, pitäisi toimia kaikissa Ubuntuissa.
<tale> Ei ole nyt LXDE:tä käsillä, jotta voisi etsiä siitä näppäinasetuksia. Gnomessa mennään järjestelmä | Asetukset | näppäimistö, ja vaihdetaan asettelu.
<tale> osmobot: Google löysi tämän: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Change_keyboard_layouts
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MRpS5a -> Change keyboard layouts - LXDE.org
<tale> osmobot: Sen mukaan ei taida LXDE:ssä olla näppärää keinoa muuttaa näppäinasettelu.
<tale> osmobot: Eli käyttökelpoisin tapa lienee tuo mkaysin antama komento, sen pitäisi nykyisissä Ubuntuissa muttaa asettelu sekä konsolilla että X Window:ssa.
<osmobot> Mkaysi, tale: kiitoksia. Ajoin tuon Mkaysi:n antaman komennon ja valitsin sieltä FI/Finnish kaikkiin (ne oli tosin oletuksena jo valittuna). Koitan rebootata, katsotaan toimiiko
<osmobot> Ei auttanut :(
<osmobot> Joku tuossa Lubuntussa nyt pakottaa sen näppäimistön keymapin US:ksi joka kerta kun käynnistää koneen
<osmobot> Mihin tiedostoon se dpkg-reconfigure tekee muutoksia?
<osmobot> Pystyiskö tuohon tekemään jonkuin autostart-scriptin joka pakottaa sen keymaping FI:ksi aina käynnistäessä?
<tale> osmobot: Koita nyt välttää virityisiä.
<tale> osmobot: Varmasti LXDE:ssä on tapa vaihtaa näppäiasettelu.
<tale> osmobot: Sanoitko, että asentaessa pistit US-näppäinasettelun valiten?
<osmobot> En muistaakseni asennuksen yhteydessä valinnut US:aa. Käyttöjärjestelmän kieleksi valitsin englannin tosin
<osmobot> Koitan googlettaa LXDE keymap
<tale> osmobot: Jos sinulla on tiedosto /etc/X11/xorg.conf, katso onko siellä näppäimistöasetus.
<tale> osmobot: Mitä näyttää komento: locale
<tale> osmobot: LXInput kuulemma on se työkalu. "A onfig tool to configure your keyboard and mouse under LXDE # lxde-settings-daemon, configure theme, keyboard and mouse for you. (works with lxinput config tool)
<osmobot> /etc/X11 -kansio löytyy mutta sieltä puuttuu tuo xorg.conf-tiedosto
<tale> osmobot: Älä sitten välitä siitä. Se on ihan OK että tuo tiedosto puuttuu.
<osmobot> En keksi miten tässä kopiointi/liittäminen toimii niin kirjotan käsin tähän mitä locale-komennolla tulee:
<osmobot> LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8
<osmobot> LANGUAGE=fi:en_US:en
<Mkaysi> osmobot: Asenna "pastebinit" ( "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ) ja suorita "locale|pastebinit" ja lähetä siitä tuleva linkki
<Mkaysi> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<osmobot> LXInput-komennolla aukeaa tuo vakio "Mouse and keyboard" ikkuna alta saa käynnistettyä tuon LXkeymap-softan, eli sama softa jolla joka kerta bootin jälkeen manuaalisesti vaihdan tuon keymapin FI:ksi
<jpsalova_> Ja onnistuisikohan kopioiminen ja liittäminen vaikkapa hiirivalinnalla ja keskinapilla.
<osmobot> Ja se on todella yksinkertainen softa jossa vain valitaan keymappi (ei oo mitään mistä sais valita default keymap tms)
<osmobot> jpsalova_: Jostain syystä tässä Lubuntussa tuo hiirivalinta ei kopioi
<tale> osmobot: Tässä väitetään olevan toimiva tapa:
<tale> http://install-climber.blogspot.fi/2012/10/LubuntuHowtoSwitchKeyboardLayout.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/r6dS6Y -> Install Climber: How-to Change/Switch the Keyboard Layout in Lubuntu Lxde Desktop
<Mkaysi> jpsalova_: Yleensä IRC:ssä ei katsota hyvällä, jos liitetään yli kolme riviä tekstiä.
<jpsalova_> Sekin vielä, mutta neuvo oli yleinen. ;)
<osmobot> tale: Kiitos, yritän tuolla ohjeella
<tale> osmobot: Tuokin kyllä antaa ymmärtää, että startu-scripti pitää laatia.
<tale> osmobot: Koska muuten tuon komennon joutuu kirjoittamaan joka kirjautumisella.
<Mkaysi> Tuon komennon voi luultavasti laittaa tiedostoon ~/.xsessionrc
<Mkaysi> Kaikki joka on tiedostossa ~/.xsessionrc suoritetaan aina kun kirjaudutaan sisään graafisesti. Jos sitä ei ole olemassa, sen voi tehdä.
<osmobot> .xsessionrc oli tyhjä, lisäsin sinne setxbmap "fi"
<osmobot> kokeillaanpas -> reboottia
<jpsalova_> Mitä sanoo.
<osmobot> Kiitoksia, toimii kun lisäsin sen sinne .xsessionrc-tiedostoon
<tale> Hienoa!
<tale> Onko uusi LUbuntu rikki tuosta kohtaa? Aikaisemmin olen LUbuntua käyttänyt, ja näppäimistöasettelu on ollut Suomi ilman kommervenkkejä.
<osmobot> Vaikuttaa siltä, että Lubuntu on rikki. Tässä koneessa oli aiemmin Ubuntu ja toimi keymap FI ihan normaalisti
<Mkaysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxkeymap/+bug/1077401
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1077401 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap doens-t save my choice after reboot " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mkaysi> On yksi kolmesta bugista paketille lxkeymap, kun vilkaisin pikaisesti
<osmobot> Voi tietenkin olla, että vahingossa olen jossain vaiheessa asennuksen yhteydessä valinnut US keymapin huomaamatta, ja se on nyt jäänyt johonkin tiedostoon kummittelemaan. En usko tosin, koska katson yleensä asennuksen yhteydessä aika tarkasti ne valinnat
<osmobot> Jaa no tuossahan se bugi on juuri
<osmobot> Kiitos avusta. -->
<tupu> Moip!
<tupu> Lubuntu näkee jostain syystä digiboksini kamerana ja kun mounttaan sen tuplaklikkaamalla file managerista niin jokainen tiedosto (myös ini-tiedostot ym) näkyy muka MPEG-videoina.
<tupu> Voiko linuxissa jotenkin mountata tuon USB-devicen normaalisti niin että se näkyisi esim samalla tavalla kun normaali USB-muistitikku?
<tupu> Ubuntussa se toimi ihan normaalisti tuplaklikkaamalla ja tiedostoihin pääsi käsiksi, mutta Lubuntussa sen ikonina on kamera ja kaikissa tiedostoissa on MPEG-kuva ja ei saa väkisinkään avattua millään notepadilla
<tupu> Kaiken lisäksi se ei mounttaa sitä tavallisesti, kun katon terminaalista mount-käskyllä niin sinne ei tule mitään lisää vaikka tuolla file managerilla mounttaan sen Topfieldin
<tupu> ylärivillä näkyy gphoto2://[usb:001,005]/
<tupu> eli jonkun gphoto2:n kautta se sitä kai yrittää avata, ja sen takia näkyy varmaan MPEG-tiedostoina kaikki
<anacron> tupu: kokeile mounttaa terminalista
<tupu> anacron: En osaa :( En tiedä mistä löydän sen usb-devicen
<tupu> koitin kattoa /dev/usb, siellä oli 2 eri deviceä
<tupu> siellä on hiddev0 ja hiddev1
<tupu> mutta en oo koskaan manuaalisesti mountannut usb-laitteita niin en tiedä yhtään kuinka se onnistuu
<tupu> pitää bootata bbl
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-27
<m1k> Kellään mitään ideaa miten saisin näytönkirkkauden säädön toimimaan ubuntu 12.04versiossa.  Ei toimi järjestelmä asetukset/näytön  kirkkaus ja lukitus kohdasta muuttamalla eikä fn näppäimillä. Läppäri on mallia Toshiba l755 nvidia näytönohjain. Aikaisemmassa ubunto 10.04 versiossa sain toimimaan xorg.conf tiedostoa muokkaamalla ja lisäämällä sinne tämän  rivin. Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl
<m1k> =1"
<env> on kyllä aika luokaton bugi jäänyt 12.04 ubuntuun
<env> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIsSsxwhECg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/efR0T7 -> Ubuntu 12.04 Precise "Aero Snap" doesn't work properly - YouTube
<env> tietääkö kukaan jotain PPA:ta millä tuon saisi korjattua?
<env> ei viitsis tuon takia 12.10 päivittää
<anger> Mistäs mä näen mitä näyttisajuria käytetään?
<anger> fglrx:stä puhutaan sekä xorg.logissa että dmesgissä
<mjr> glxinfo|grep vendor kertonee jotain
<anger> Mutta ruutu näyttää nyt vähän erilaiselta ja vainfo ilmoittaa libva: va_getDriverName() returns -1
<anger> glxinfo heittää kanssa erroria kehiin
<anger> Tuli siis päivitettyä 12.04 -> .10
<mjr> kuulostaa siltä että olis rikkinäisesti asennettu fglrx
<anger> Perimmäisenä syynä tarkoitus testata toimisiko tuoreempi atin ajuri edes vähän paremmin kuin vanhassa versiossa :)
<anger> oon jo kokeillut apt-get remove fglrx ja uudelleen asennettu ton jälkeen
<mjr> kokeile vaikka sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<mjr> tekee konffin uusiksi
<anger> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<anger> mielenkiintoista!
<mjr> mikä vehje sulla on
<anger> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
<mjr> niin vanha että on poistettu poroajurista tuki?
<mjr> empä hänestä tiedä
<mjr> eikä ole tässä 12.10:äkään testata
<anger> Tuen loppumiseltahan toi vähän kuulostaa, vaikka ei tämä mun mielestä NIIN vanha kone vielä ole
<anger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/208407/trouble-with-fglrx-in-quantal-x86-64
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3unV5n -> ati - Trouble with FGLRX in quantal x86_64 - Ask Ubuntu
<anger> Tossahan kysytään samaa
<anger> Aika nopsaan menee kyllä legacyksi...
<anger> No mutta, tästä jatketaan huomenissa
<anger> Nyt öitä!
<jpsalova_> ATIn kanssa oli kyllä sitä ongelmaa, että fglrx pudotti kyydistä turhan pian.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-28
<anger> jpsalova_: atin kanssa nyt ylipäätään on vaan ongelmaa
 * mjr vaan käyttää vapaata ajuria riittävän tuetuilla malleilla ja ihan hyvin menee
<anger> Sinänsä joo toi vapaa ajurikaan ei välttämättä ole huono valinta kun ei toi rautakiihdytys tunnu suljetunkaan kanssa oikein toimivan
<anger> Chromessahan ei toimi webgl ollenkaan atin kanssa muutenkaan
<Tm_T> paitsi pakottamalla toimii ehkä jotenkin
<jpsalova_> Vapailla ajureilla tosiaan kyllä pärjäsi aika hyvin, kun tuki muuten loppui.
<anger> Jossain oli puhetta erillisistä legacyajureista, mutta mistä sen saa ladattua?
<jpsalova_> Ainakin joskus valmistajan webistä tarjottiin vanhan ajurin installeria, kun määritti alustaksi linuxin ja malliksi vanhan ei-tuetun kortin.
<jpsalova_> Mutta eiväthän ne kaiketi oikein istu nykyisiin distroihin enää.
<anger> Heh, olisi vissiin vaan pitänyt pysytellä tossa lts:ssä :)
<mjr> olen kans huomannut ettei chromium halua käyttää tällä webgl:ää, mutta toisaalta firefoxilla kyllä toimii ihan hyvin...
<anger> Kuten jo tuli mainittua, päivityksen perimmäinen syy oli testata toimisko toi uudempi versio atin ajureista edes pikkaisen paremmin
<mjr> ne mitä olen kokeillut enivei
<mjr> liekö chromium sit vaan negailija ja otaksuu ettei tää toimis vaikka nykyään toimiskin oikeasti
<mjr> ehkä sen vois pakottaa jotenkin vaan en kuitenkaan kauheesti sitä tarvi, ne kokeilut oon vaan tehny laiskasti firefoxilla sit
<anger> chrome joillakin versioilla sotki kyllä ruudun aika pahasti just tällä atikoneella
<mjr> voi tietty olla kans että ff ja chrom* toteuttavat webgl:ää siinä määrin eri tavalla että toinen törmää johkin ajuriongelmaan ja toinen ei
<anger> joku facebook esimerkiksi alkoi toimia niin että tietyt kohdat ruudusta jäi piirtymättä
<anger> jälkikäteen ymmärtänyt että toi johtui nimenomaan siitä että atille olivat laittaneet gpu-kiihotuksen päälle
<mjr> humh
<shanttu> moikka. mikä pielessä kun uudelleenasennuksen jälkeen tulostin ei tulosta. Väittää tulostaneensa samantien pyynnön jälkeen mutta oikeasti ei pihahdakaan
<shanttu> skanneri toimii
<shanttu> siis saman masiinan skanneriominaisuus
<tale> shanttu: Mikä tulostin?
<tale> shanttu: Toimiko se tulostin aikaisemmin?
<tale> shanttu: Mitä asensit uudelleen?
<tale> shanttu: Taisit jo lähteä koneen ääreltä. Kun tulet takaisin, vastaa noihin kysymyksiin. Odotellessa kokeile poistaa se tulostin, ja lisätä uudestaan, sitten pistät testisivun tulostuksen.
<shanttu> tale,  tulostin on canon mp510, toimi täysin edellisessä asennuksessa (sekin 12.04 amd64). Ajurit kuten aiemmin https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDcQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F~michael-gruz%2F%2Barchive%2Fcanon&ei=B8HdUKeYJMn14QSls4CADw&usg=AFQjCNH9B1jXI1mhRJBtZQV6AuZ2uDk_mg&sig2=P1RCdn8p2DgHyy9eDP9wXg&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.bGE&cad=rjt
<shanttu> sori, ajurit https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7vPwSQ -> Canon printer driver : Michael
<shanttu> käynnistin koneen uudelleen ja kokeilin uudestaan. tulostusdialogi tosiaan väittää tulostuksen tapahtuneen hetkessä ilman että printterin edes kuulisi aktivoituneen
<shanttu> poistin ja lisäsin tulostimen uudelleen
<SipuliSopuli> kun ostin samsungin mvlaserin niin sen linux-ajurit vaatii asentamaan sanen >.<
<SipuliSopuli> kyseisessä laitteessa ei siis todellakaan ole mitään skanneria
<Myrtti> mulla on toiminut ihan vaan johto kiinni ja toimii
<Myrtti> ei tartte asennella niitä Samsungin paketteja
<SipuliSopuli> tää ML-2165 ei kyl lähteny toimii, eikä löytynyt valmiiksi ajureitakaan
<Myrtti> aika jännä
<SipuliSopuli> ahaa n kiva kiva
<SipuliSopuli> ajurien asennuksen jälkeen ubuntu osaa tunnistaa sen myös itse, mutta myös joku samsungin paske tarjoaa sitä joten tulostin näkyy kahtena
<shanttu> meni tovi ennenkuin löysin nuo ajurit ylipäänsä kun canonilla ei omia ole
<tale> shanttu: Asensitko siis näin: sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-mp510series
<tale> shanttu: michael-cruz PPA:sta siis tuo paketti.
<shanttu> tale, juu
<shanttu> piti muuttaa precise->oneiriciksi. täysin samalla tavalla kuin aiemmin
<tale> shanttu: Tässä väitetään tarvittava paketti on nimeltään cnijfilter-mp510-2.70-2.i386
<tale> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6A17oR -> Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<shanttu> tale, kiitokset. tutustun tuohon. nyt täytyy mennä. mukavaa iltaa itse kullekin
<tale> Samoin.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-29
<anger> Tällänen vaine löyty tohon fglrx-legacyn lähteeksi: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5KljWn -> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<anger> Downgradettaa toki xorgin samalla, mutta aina häviää
<aihonvai> kuinka usbn kautta saa 3uk_08 emolevyn kuvan ruudulle?
<Myrtti> tä?
<mlpug> eog /media/disk/3uk_08.jpg ?
<aihonvai> tarkoitan virtuaalista monitoria
<mlpug> okei. nyt ymmärretty. enkä osaa vastata. toi edellinen vastaukseni oli sama kuin Myrtin että tä? täsmennystä kysymykseen kaivataan
<aihonvai> usb kautta järjestelmän video kuva tähän ruutuun?
<Myrtti> mistä oot päätellyt että sen videokuvan saa usbin kautta tietokoneen ruudulle?
<aihonvai> juuresta päättelin
<Myrtti> hä?
<aihonvai> johtoa pitkin, mutta en tiedä näitä koodi kieliä
<Myrtti> huhhuh, aika hapokasta.
<Kilpuri> [22:40]	aihonvai	juuresta päättelin  <--juuri näin, kun kaikki ovat Linuxissa tiedostoja (laitteetkin) ja kaikki lähtee juuresta.
<aihonvai> juuri pääty on se missä hiiri on. enempää en tiedä
<aihonvai> se on jotain mounttailuu mut ei ole ilmais myyjiä lähimaillakaan
<mjr> noniin, rauhoitupas nyt
<aihonvai> olenko pulassa tän kuudensadan 3uknkanssa
<Myrtti> kuules kun et oikein osaa selittää asiaasi ja pyydät mahdottomia, niin ihmiset luulee että pilailet.
<aihonvai> Kuinka saan lisaa luottamusta
<Myrtti> et kyllä oikein mitenkään enää
<Myrtti> kukaan ei jaksa enää yrittää vastata kysymyksiisi kun kysymyksesi on niin kummallisia
<aihonvai> tässä 3uk_08 emolevyssä on nokian akku kiinni ja haluaisin sen käynnistyvän ilman sitä pelkän usb:n avulla
<Myrtti> onnea yritykseen. Miten tämä liittyy Ubuntuun?
<aihonvai> johdolla
<Myrtti> *huoh*
<aihonvai> hyvää uuttavuotta
<jahonvai> onnistuuko? http://postimage.org/image/x74kgxeoz/
<jahonvai> Mitä koodeja pitää kirjotella että työ toimis
<SipuliSopuli> jahonvai: ja miksi oletat vastauksen löytyvän täältä?
<ninnnu> SipuliSopuli: koska kaaviossa lukee "ubuntu", joten kyseessä on ubuntu-ongelma.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-30
<skfin> no ei siinä edes lue "ubuntu"
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Avoin_Oppikirja.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ko9U1z -> 3x01 Avoin Oppikirja.fi - Viikon VALO #105 | Viikon VALO
<elias_a_> pesasa: Mainio valinta!
<elias_a_> pesasa: Mulla olisi ehdotus yhdeksi Viikon Valoksi: https://www.teeworlds.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jRJHOz -> Teeworlds
<elias_a_> Mun mukulat innostuivat hakkaamaan tuota oikein urakalla.
<elias_a_> Kyse siis tasohyppely-arcade -monipelaajapelistä, johon voi itse rakennella maailmoja ja pitää serveriä.
<elias_a_> Seuraava askel on se, että opetan muksut pitämään servua ja rakentelemaan tasoja.
<Tm_T> elias_a_: kunhan et päästä minua sekaan /:
<elias_a_> Tm_T: Jaa - onko sullakin tuo addiktio?
<Tm_T> noo emmä puhuisi addiktiosta, männävuosina vaan tuli pelattua sitäkin, välillä enempi
<elias_a_> Tm_T: No sano nyt sinäkin, että eiks toi olisi ihan hyvä VV?
<Tm_T> on
<elias_a_> Kertokaas mulle miten mä komennan irssiä kun nyt kaikki msg:t menee samaan statusikkunaan? Haluaisin, että ne olisivat kanavan ikkunassa.
<Tm_T> minkä kanavan ikkunassa?
<elias_a_> No kunkin kanavan ikkunassa.
<elias_a_> Nyt ne menevät kaikki statusikkunaan, ykköseen.
<elias_a_> Haluaisin että ne näkyvät sen kanavan ikkunassa, johon liittyvästä keskustelusta ne ovat tulleekin.
<elias_a_> +t
<n1ko> niin onko tuo teeworlds worms kopio?
<Tm_T> n1ko: ei, ei ole vuoropohjainen
<Tm_T> vaan siinä liikutaan, ja vauhdilla
<n1ko> ahh
<Tm_T> ei irssi voi tietää mihin kanavaan privaviestit liittyy (:
<elias_a_> No kyllä aiemmin tää toimi sillä lailla että jos nyt vaikka tältä kanavalta heitin sulle msg:n, vastaus näkyi myös tässä ikkunassa.
<elias_a_> En tajua mitä olen muuttanut asetuksissa.
<n1ko> en tajua miksi kukaan haluaisi tuollaista =p
<n1ko> enkä kyllä tiennyt että moinen ois mahdollista,melko perverssiä
<pesasa> elias_a_: Kiitos. Laitoin Teeworldsin ylös.
<elias_a_> pesasa: NP. Kiva jos kelpasi!
<pesasa> elias_a_: Kyllä mulle ainakin msg:stä avautuu kullekin viestin kohteelle ihan henkilökohtainen irssi-ikkuna.
<pesasa> Ei mene mihinkään status-ikkunaan eikä kanavaikkunaan.
<elias_a_> pesasa: Ja sulla on default-asetukset?
<elias_a_> Ehkä se oli sitten noin.
<Tm_T> joo tuo on oletus
<pesasa> Jotakuinkin. En ainakaan tolta osin ole mitään muuttanut.
<elias_a_> Nyt vain tuolle asetukselle nimi ja ohje miten saan tuon toiminnon takaisin.
<elias_a_> Tai siis toimimaan noin.
<Tm_T> elias_a_: http://irssi.org/beginner/#c5
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/F4Zvxs -> Irssi - The client of the future
<Tm_T> eli sinulla on tapahtunut se mitä noilla ohjeilla saa aikaan, eli tarvinnet tehdä päinvastoin
<Tm_T> mahdollisesti
<elias_a_> Kiidän!
<Tm_T>  /set foofoo ilman määrityksiä kertoo missä asennosse foofoo asetus on nyt
<Tm_T> tai aloita sillä että "/set query" niin näät queryasetuksia vähän enemmänkin kerralla
<elias_a_> Nonnii. Pistäkääs mulle jokin privateshow niin näen, onnistuinko.
<elias_a_> Laittakaa nyt joku mulle msg
<Myrtti> no just jo laitoin
<elias_a_>  use_msgs_window = OFF  saa aikaan sen, että viestit näkyvät kanavaikkunassa.
<elias_a_> Vaan mikä on se logiikka mihin ikkunaan ne menevät?
<elias_a_> Aktiiviseen?
<Tm_T> se, todennäköisesti
<Tm_T> ellei ole määritelty että queryt saavat oman ikkunan
<Tm_T> joka ei olisi ihan tyhmä liike sekään
<Myrtti> oma ikkuna on AFAIK oletusasetus
<Tm_T> Myrtti: kyllä
<elias_a_> Mikäs asetus sitä oletusasetusta vastaa?
<elias_a_> IMHO kapsin koneella oleva irssi ei koskaan toiminut noin.
<elias_a_> Muistini on tietysti kuin seula.
<Tm_T> elias_a_: muistat siis väärin, oletuksena, myös ko palvelimilla, irssi avaa jokaista querya varten erillisen ikkunan
<Tm_T> /set autocreate_own_query on
<elias_a_> Tm_T: Ok. Seison ojennuksessa! :P
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-23
<aev> Miten hitossa saa tosta Varmistuksesta säädettyä niin, että se ei tallenna tiedostoja?
<aev> En ole oikeen löytänyt mistään asetusta jossa sen sais tehtyä, tai en ole löytänyt sellasta.
<sippis> äääyk miks mun 12.04 asennus-usb menee kokoajan busyboxiin :C
<Iltsu> sippis, mut tota tapahtuu windowsissaki et sikäli
<HPe> Tere,  kysyisin toimiiko Ubuntu 12 vanhassa koneessa jossa AMD 3200+ prosessori ja 1Gt muistia.
<Kilpuri> mikä prosessori
<HPe> AMD Athlon XP 2.33
<Sysi> luultavasti, en suorilta muista onko amd tehny tällä vuosituhannella prossua joka ei tukis i686-vipuja
<Kilpuri> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2002012501020RVHW
<HPe> Kone tosiaan vanha romu, mutta Xp tuki loppuu ja tarve päästä meilit lukemaan ja pankki palvelut.Eli kannattaa ladata vanhusten koneeseen
<Kilpuri> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Athlon
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HzNAzE -> AMD Athlon – Wikipedia
<Kilpuri> järjen mukaan toimisi.
<Kilpuri> ei se kokeileminen mitään maksa.
<Kilpuri> puppy-linux olisi tietysti...
<Kilpuri> joku ehdottaisi Lubuntua.
<Kilpuri> minä ostaisin yhden gigan lisää muistia.
<HPe> jeps täytyy ladata ja asentaa ja jos ei wörki, niin hankkikoon uuden koneen.
<Sysi> kyllä gigalla selaa nettiä jo ihan hyvin
<Kilpuri> kokeilet ensin levyllä (ei se kuitenkaan boottaa tikulta)
<Sysi> lubuntu tai xubuntu vois kyllä sopia paremmin
<HPe> no laitoin lataukseen ISO kuvan ja poltto levylle ja testaan
<jaywink> HPe, ei vanilla Ubuntua kyllä - Lubuntu rokkaa yhdelläkin gigalla :)
<Kilpuri> Kyllä se ubuntukin käyntiin lähtee yhdellä gigalla, mutta joku köykäisempi voisi olla kivampi.
<HPe> no asennus jo käynnissä ja katsotaan kui käy
<HPe> Kyllä kone suhteellisen asiallisesti pelittää, paremmin aukeaa kuin XP
<jaywink> mikäpä ei ;)
<jaywink> saa nähdä paljon XP koneita siirtyy linuxiin huhtikuuhun mennessä - itse olen kaksi konetta migroinut so far XP ->lubuntu .. tosin aiemmin kyllä muita myös, mutta tämän siirron teemassa
<Kilpuri> Ei paljoa.
<Kilpuri> Minun tuttavapiirissäni pari konetta saattaa siirtyä ja joku ostaa uuden koneen (windowsilla), se on toinen juttu että kertyykö ne entiset sitten minun nurkkiini.
<Kilpuri> Sitten on niitä jotka jatkavat vanhaan malliin XPllä, vielä vuodenkin kuluttua (ei minun tuttavapiirissäni)
<Kilpuri> Missään virastossa eivät osaa siirtyä.
<Kilpuri> maitokauppojen kassat toimivat XPllä, mutta eivät ole verkossa.
<HPe> täytyy sanoa et loistavasti toimii ubuntu 12 LTS. ottaen huomioon konee iän. tässä samalla omalla winukka läppärillä (i7) touhuan ja ei netti kovin paljon huonommin toimi Ubuntussa ja libre office sovelluskin potkii hienosti.
<HPe> Omassa duunissa todella eteen tullut XP:stä siirtyminen Win 7 käyttikseen tuottaa todellisia päänsärkyjä, kun ei softat meinaa toimia.
<Hejkki> hellou.
<Hejkki> oon ihmetelly vähän aikaa että miten saa hiriiosoittimet vaihdettua mullon gnome3
<Hejkki> sit katoin että gnome-tweak-tool pitäis se tehdä, mutta sieltä on valittuna jo teema jota se ei silti käytä
<Hejkki> sieltä on valittuna Adwaita -osoitinteema
<Hejkki> mutta kun avaan Adwaita-teeman tiedostot gimpissä, niin ei yhtäkään sellaista ole sielä mikä on käytössä
<tale> Hejkki: Tässä video hiiriosoittimen muuttamisesta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hu9JrdSXB8
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CMl4Ro -> How to Change Mouse Cursor in Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 Unity Gnome 3 - YouTube
<thonvai> Kun
<thonvai> Kun
<tale> thonvai: Kun kun?
<puhuri> saikos unitussa (12.04) määritettyö jotenkin usb-levyyn että se liitetään vain-lukutilassa?
<puhuri> kivasti jo reilut 2.5 tuntia fck:llä kprjannut solmuun mennyttä levyä kun ilmeisesti pätkinyt
<puhuri> muutakin tekemistä olisi aatonaattona kuin paimentaa levyä ...:-/
<puhuri> täytyy toivoa, että menisi nyt läpi loppuun ilman kysymyksiä :-(
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-24
<tale> puhuri: Jos levyn liittää itse, sen voi liittää lukutilassa, eli read only.
<tale> puhuri: fsck:lle voi kertoa ettei kysellä mitään, korjataan vaan virheet sitä mukaa kun löytyy. Sitten ei tartte olla vieressä paimentamassa.
<Canaimero-e64b> hola
<puhuri> tale: ei tuo auta että "itse liittää" kun jos usb-yhteys pätkäisee (esim. jos lapset liikuttavat konetta) niin unity mounttaa sen rw-moodissa takaisin ja seuraavalla kerralla levjärjesteämä onkin rikki
<puhuri> ja -n tai -y vivut on tässä tapauksessa hyödyttömät kun osaan *pitää* vastata y jotta dataa ei katoa ja osaan n samasta syystä
<puhuri> tai sanotaan, että kantti ei riitä ajamaan -y:llä vielä 20 vuoden fsck-ajelujen jälkeenkään
<puhuri> mutta kevennykseksi twolineri kuvien kopioimiseen muistikortilta sekä paikalliselle levylle että irtolevylle samaan aikaan
<puhuri> mkdir Kuvat/canon60D_201312124 && cd Kuvat/canon60D_201312124; mkfifo /tmp/tar
<puhuri> tar -cf - -C /media/EOS_DIGITAL . | tee /tmp/tar | tar xf - & tar xvf /tmp/tar -C /media/wd-usb-2t/incoming/$(basename $PWD)
<puhuri> ilmeisesti tuon saisi tehtyä sopivalla udev-säännöllä sittenkin
<kotrcka> hyvää joulua
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-25
<Hejkki> löl, muuttais jonku nurkkiin (anoppilaan tms) niin 3 vuoden päsätä olis varaa ostaa kämppä ilman lainaa
<Hejkki> isot menot koostuu pienistä osista
<mjr> niin siis jos ei itse osallistu menoihin?
<Hejkki> ni :D
<mjr> ei vaikuta sitten kyllä siltä että lainalla ostaminen nyt olis kauhean mahdotonta
<Hejkki> no vähä ruoasta maksais
<Hejkki> mitenni?
<mjr> korot on pieniä, ja jos kolmessa vuodessa pystyy kerään moisen summan niin pystynee hoitamaan muutaman kerran isommassa ajassa lainanmaksun vastikkeiden lisäksi
<mjr> mutta en nyt jaksanut tehdä laskelmia, perstuntuma
<Hejkki> :)
<sirko_> hei
<sirko_> voisko joku auttaa ystävällisesti
<sirko_> kaveril sekos linux
<sirko_> joskus 4v sitte asennettu
<sirko_> mut ku se ei pääse mihinkää oletusvalikkoon sil
<sirko_> et vois rebootata
<sirko_> onko mitää koodia mitä heittää
<ninnnu_> ctrl-alt-del reboottaa
<sirko_> eise auttanu
<kirvesAxe> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<ninnnu_> siis ongelma on että se ei ny pääse reboottaamaan vai että reboot ei ole auttanut valikoiden takas saamisessa?
<ninnnu_> jos ensimmäinen, niin ctrl-alt-f1 -> login -> sudo reboot
<puhuri> eikö ekalta konsolilta myös c-a-d toimi suoraan (vaikka gui olisikin jumissa) eli c-a-f1 ja c-a-d
<ninnnu_> niin no seki
<puhuri> itse joudun käyttämän kun läppärin taustavalo ei aina herää
<sirko_> joo se kaveri tos kämpillänsä heräilee
<sirko_> mut mitää menetettävää sil ei ole
<sirko_> et vaikka joku vihoviimesinki koodi otetaan vastaan
<ninnnu_> ja sit tietty jos ctrl-alt-f1 ei myöskään toimi niin ctrl-alt-shift-prtscr/sysrq r+e+i+s+*muutaman sekunnin tauko*+u+b
<ninnnu_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REISUB
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CvQJDd -> Magic SysRq key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ninnnu_> mut jos hiiri liikkuu niin ctrl-alt-f1 toiminee myös
<ninnnu_> näköjään ctrl-alt-sysrq riittää. Mä en koskaan jaksa muistaa mitkä napit se tarvii niin painan kaikkia kolmea :P
<hahlo> hiirestä puheenollen, niin onko unityssa kautta X:ssä jotain 13.10 kun hiiri välillä häviää, kursori ei näy, painikkeet toimii?
<hahlo> logout saattaa palauttaa
<sirko_> tos kokeilin noita ylempiä
<sirko_> tai siis soitin sille et kokeilee
<sirko_> mut tuota en tajua
<sirko_> ja sit tietty jos ctrl-alt-f1 ei myöskään toimi niin ctrl-alt-shift-prtscr/sysrq r+e+i+s+*muutaman sekunnin tauko*+u+b
<ninnnu_> niin siis jos ctrl-alt-f1 ei tee mitään, niin toi reisub on viimeinen tapa bootata kone "nätisti"
<ninnnu_> eli paina pohjassa ctrl-alt-sysrq, ja sitten r, e, i, s, u ja b järjestyksessä. ainoastaa c-a-s on pohjassa koko ajan
<sirko_> mikä on prtscrq/sysrq r+e+i+s+i
<sirko_> pitääkö tuo siis kirjottaa
<ninnnu_> prtscr on se nappi f12:n oikealla puolella
<sirko_> joo
<sirko_> ja sitten r, e, i, s, u ja b järjestyksessä
<ninnnu_> nii
<sirko_> tuoko sit naputellaan iha kirjaimin
<ninnnu_> no siis, niin
<sirko_> ainoastaa c-a-s on pohjassa koko ajan
<ninnnu_> niin
<sirko_> mitä tuol meinataan
<ninnnu_> ctrl-alt-sysrq (= prt scr)
<sirko_> juh
<sirko_> ja tuo reis kirjotetaan sillee et + merkit välis vai pilkut
<ninnnu_> + ja , oli vain erottamassa kirjaimet toisistaan
<ninnnu_> niitä ei kirjoiteta
<sirko_> ok
<sirko_> ilmottaa not found
<sirko_> pitääkö esim
<sirko_> ctrl-alt-shift-prtscr/sysrq
<sirko_> tuon komennon jälkee enteriä
<sirko_> painaa
<sirko_> ku tuos vaiheesha kädet on nii kii näppikses et ei voi samaan pötköön kirjottaa r+e+i+s+
<elias_a> &
<ninnnu_> no jos ny kirjoitetaan "auki" se mitä sä haluat painaa
<ninnnu_> kuten copypaste on ctrl-c, ctrl-v
<ninnnu_> niin ctrl-alt-sysrq-r, ctrl-alt-sysrq-e, ctrl-alt-sysrq-i, ctrl-alt-sysrq-s, ctrl-alt-sysrq-u, ctrl-alt-sysrq-b
<sirko_> painetaanko nuiden komentojen väleil enteriä
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> saa painaa, mutta ei siitä hyötyä ole
<sirko_> sil meni hermot
<sirko_> oli tos viimeses komentosarjas menos
<sirko_>  ctrl-alt-sysrq-b
<sirko_> mut se meinas jo luovuttaa ton -1 kohal ku ei enää kädet riittäny
<ninnnu_> no b ois ollu boot
<sirko_> joo
<sirko_> pienestä jäi kii
<ninnnu_> samantien voi vetää sähköt suoraan irti
<ninnnu_> sama asia
<sirko_> niija liekkö ois alkanu tuolkaa toimimaan
<sirko_> tuol quakenetis joku jantteri sano et kaikki viittaa siihen et ku nuin vanha linnari,et tarvis jotai cdtä/usbia
<ninnnu_> no onhan tosta tukiaika jo melkeen loppu
<ninnnu_> jos on 10.04
<sirko_> et mikää muu ei enää auta
<sirko_> nii ja ku se ei oo niitä päivityksiäkää ikinä päivittäny mitä seo ehotellu
<sirko_> koska hänen mielestä ne on turhia
<kirvesAxe> ...
<sirko_> ainoastaa c-a-s on pohjassa koko ajan
<sirko_> ai et se ois onnistunu nuinki et tuo f12 oikeenpuolimaine pohjas ja sit käydä vaa reis komento + merkkeineen lävitse
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> s on tässä tapauksessa lyhenne sysrq:lle, joka on se nappi f12:n oikealla puolella
<sirko_> joo
<sirko_> mut kiitoksia kuitenki
<elias_a> :D
<kirvesAxe> Pakko sanoo et ottaen huomioon miltä kaverin kokemustaso vaikutti, niin yllättävän kärsivällisesti se kuunteli ohjeita ja kyseli tarkentavia :)
<elias_a> Näin on!
<elias_a> Hatunnosto!
<kirvesAxe> c|:)
<kirvesAxe> c| :)
<hahlo> mä kokeilin kans tuota ninnnu_ :n yhdistelmää
<hahlo> ja kyllä reboottas heti
<Mikaela> Ei kai sinulla ollut mitään tärkeää tallentamatonta auki?
<hahlo> ei tämä irkki vaan
<Mikaela> :)
<ninnnu_> ton käyttöä ei kuitenkaan kannata ottaa tavaksi, koska se kuitenkin skippaa palveluiden kunnollisen sammutukset ja kaikkea. Se on vain se toiseksi viimeinen vaihtoehto ennen sähköjen irti ottoa
<hahlo> mitä se tekee ja miksi noin monta kirjainta?
<ninnnu_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REISUB
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CvQJDd -> Magic SysRq key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ninnnu_> unRaw      (take control of keyboard back from X),
<ninnnu_>  tErminate (send SIGTERM to all processes, allowing them to terminate gracefully),
<ninnnu_>  kIll      (send SIGKILL to all processes, forcing them to terminate immediately),
<ninnnu_> reBoot.
<ninnnu_>   Sync     (flush data to disk),
<ninnnu_>   Unmount  (remount all filesystems read-only),
<hahlo> koitin lueskella et käytetäänkö tuota sysrq:ta johonkin muuhunkin kuin reboottiin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-26
<aev> onko seaamonkeylle olemassa ppa?
<aev> *seamonkey
<Mikaela> Luulen, että olen nähnyt sellaisen jossakin.
<tale> Mikaela: Google löytää PPA:n Seamonkeylle, mutta aev poistui ennen kuin kerkesin sanomaan sen hänelle.
<Mikaela> En huomannut. Piilotan tällä kanavalla joinit/quitit jne. :(
<kirvesAxe> Mikaela, miks ihmeessä? :)
<Mikaela> Puhelimen näytöllä ei ole tilaa.
<kirvesAxe> aa, jooh
<kirvesAxe> mula oli aikanaan erillinen shelli rinnalla puhelinkäyttöö varten, timestampit poissa yms asetuksia suosimaan pienempää näyttöö
<kirvesAxe> Sit hommasin isompinäyttöisen puhelimen ja lopetin sen toisen shellin käytön :)
<ninnnu_> mulla on aina ollu ihan default-irssi SSH:n päässä vaikka olis millane luuri.
<Mikaela> Minulla on IRCCloud molempia varten, mutta tämä varmaan kuuluisi #ubuntu-fi-offtopic ille.
<kirvesAxe> varmaan joo
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-27
<Sysi> onko fi.archive.ubuntu.com ihan kunnossa, meikäläisen netinstall ei oikeen lähde käyntiin
<Hejkki> näyttäis nopsaa toimivan ainaski
<Sysi> joo ei näytä paljoa paremmalta se.* kanssa, ootellaapa ja katellaan
<Sysi> joo, lähtihän se
<Hejkki> :O
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-28
<DrGrov> Hyvät jatkot näin joulun jälkeen jokaiselle tasapuolisesti! =)
<happosade> Onko ketää paikalla?
<happosade> Mulla video pätkii jos toistaa fullscreeninä ja siin tapahtuu paljon muutoksia. Käyttiksenä uusin xubuntu ja vissii intelin videokortti - http://pastebin.com/maSm0q7P
<tale> happosade: Millä ohjelmalla katsot videoita?
<happosade> Millä tahansa. Youtube toimii parhaiten
<happosade> Myöskään pelit ei jaksa pyöriä. Kaverilla samanlainen läppäri ja arch, missä on asennettenua intel-dri ja intel-fx86-or-so-something ja hyvin toimii
<tale> happosade: Toimiiko paremmin, jos katsot http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uYL6Uf -> YouTube
<happosade> Siis ongelma myös ku kattoo vlc:llä
<happosade> Jolloin itseasiassa kuormat nousee paljon enemmän
<happosade> (Ja toimii ihan samalla tavalla)
<tale> Minä tapaan katsoa mplayerillä, se jaksaa hyvin pyöritellä.
<tale> happosade: Ehkä sinulla ei ole kunnollisia ajureita näytönohjaimelle?
<happosade> sitä just meinasin
<happosade> et ei varmaan oo
<mjr> uusin xubuntu, luulis olevan haswellille melko tuoreet
<happosade>  xf86-video-intel ja intel-dri ois ne mitä tarttis
<happosade> ilmeisesti
<happosade> ensimmäisestä tosiaan asennettu joku patchattu versio
<Sysi> happosade: onko sulla asennettuna gstreamer0.10-vaapi ja i965-va-driver?
<mjr> ensimmäinen ajatus tietty on sitten että ootko rikkonut ajurin asentamalla yksittäisestä ajurikomponentista jonkun satunnaisen patchatun version
<happosade> en usko et ainakaa pahasti hajos
<happosade> koska toimi patchaamisen jälkeen huomattavasti paremmin
<mjr> kokeilit videotakin alkuperäisellä paketilla?
<happosade> joo
<happosade> Sysi: asentelin noi, ei auttanu
<Juunas> Moi! Hei osaako kukaan sanoa voisiko läppärini käynnistys vaiheessa jumiutuminen violettiin ruutuun johtua juuri päivittämästäni 3.12 linux kernel versiosta? Onnistuuko alaspäin päivitys samalla tapaa kuin uudemman kernel version päivitys?
<paww> voi johtua, ja kyllä, joskin debien alaspäin päivitys ei välttämättä mene ilman jotain lisäoptioita (en osaa varmasti sanoa)
<Juunas> Okei, luin netistä äsken että vanha linux kernelin versio on varmaan vielä koneella, joten pitäisi nyt saada tämä käynnistymään siihen jotenkin :D
<paww> joo se on varmaan boottimenussa. Googlaa miten pääset grubin menuun, josta voit sitten valita edellisen kernelin.
<Juunas> Noni, löytyhän se sieltä! Nyt kun vielä saisi tämän uudemman pois nii kaikki toimis hyvin... Vai osaako Ubuntu käynnistää itse viimeisimmäksi valitun kernelin (ei siis asennetun)
<paww> ei osanne, mutta grubin conffista voi säätää mikä kerneli käynnistyy oletuksena. Voi olla kuitenkin paras jos uninstalloit sen uusimman kernelin debin, koska muuten voi mennä jatkossa sekavaksi sen suhteen mihin kerneliin buutataan.
<Juunas> Löysin vihdoinkin sen config filen, mutta en taida ruveta sieltä säätämään mitään koska vaikutti hieman epäilyttävälle. Nyt varmaan koitan jotenki poistaa sen 3.12 version...
<Juunas> Onhan se uuden kernelin poisto vaan apt-get remove ja sit se kernel? Vai onko kaikki kohta menossa ihan väärin :D
<jjo> on se
<Juunas> dkms'llä pitää varmaan nyt tämän jälkeen asentaa ne vanhat versiot takaisin?
<Juunas> Tai sitten ei, käynnistyyhän tämä muutenkin... mutta käynnistysvaiheessa ei tule vieläkään kuin violetti näyttö, eikä ubuntun oma latauspalkki näy...
<Juunas> Noni, ongelma ratkaistu! Vika oli vain siinä että käytin vääriä ajureita näytönohjaimelle...
<happosade> illan teema :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-29
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Noto
<Fibubot> http://viikonvalo.fi/Noto -> 4x01 Noto - Viikon VALO #157 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-22
<tale> Eiliselle UEFI-asentajalle olisi voinut vinkata, että asentaa Ubuntun kiintolevylle mutta GRUB:n muistitikulle tai muistikortille. Sillain sai boottaamaan semmoisessakin koneessa jossa Ubuntu ei osannut UEFI:n takia bootata kiintolevyltä.
<antti_> mistä löytäs toimiva unetbootin 494
<antti_> tai tunnistaako mikää muu versio ntfs
<antti_> win7 pitäs saada tikulle laitettua
<antti_> kellää muuta ratkasuu ku gparted alustaa ntfs(flaggaa booti) mut sit ei unetboot enää löydä sitä
<tale> antti_: Osaako Unetbootin ylipäätään kirjoittaa Windowseja tikulle?
<antti_> 494 versiol ovat kyl tehneet
<antti_> Unetbootin does indeed create Windows Live CDs, however for Win 7 you must format the pendrive with NTFS. The unetbootin version installed in Ubuntu 11.10 does not detect NTFS drives, but I used build 494
<tale> antti_: Jos Windowsin saa USB-tikulta boottaamaan, varmaan Microsoftin sivuilla on jossain ohjeet miten se tehdään.
<tale> antti_: Jos Unetbootin build 494 oli Ubuntu 11.10:ssä, nyt lienee paljon uudempi versio ja sen sitten pitäisi osata noi samat jutut mitä tuo vanha buildi.
<antti_> sepä täs ku ei näytä enää pystyvä
<antti_> laittasi toisee koneesee kans ubuntu mut menee nii vaikeeks itelle ku on uefi
<antti_> taitaa olla helpoi ku kaveri windowsil power isol teen bootin vaa
<tale> antti_: Juu, se lienee helpoin tapa.
<tale> Ja tulee samalla juteltua kaverien kanssa irl.
<antti_> sitä täs yrittää välttää
<antti_> :D
<elias_a> Mitäs täällä kiroillaan?
<Mikaela> ntfs windows unetbootin win32 winbootmanager uefi ms jne.
<tale> Kylläpäs on törkää kieltä. Kun joulurauha julistetaan pitää käyttää siistimpää kieltä.
<Mikaela> yritetään :)
<elias_a> tale: Ei sitä vielä julisteta.
<elias_a> Joten: Steve Ballmer!!!
<andrew_> hi
<elias_a> andrew_: This is ubuntu support channel in Finnish.
<elias_a> andrew_: You are welcome to ask but you probably get better support in English if you choose proper channel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<andrew_> lol
<andrew_> you cute
<andrew_> oh opps
<Buddyb> Hi all
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-23
<teprrr> hm, ubuntu ei poista automaattisesti vanhoja kerneleitä/headereita enää nykyään jossain vaiheessa? vai muistelenko väärin, että olisi jossain vaiheessa tehnyt noin x:n kernelin jälkeen?
<Tekno_> onko niitä muka joskus poistettu automaattisesti
<Tekno_> ei kait
<teprrr> hö, ehkä sit muistelen väärin
<teprrr> mut aika epäkäyttäjäystävällistä toimintaa. kävin yhden pommin purkamassa tuosta ansansta.. tosin voi tietty olla ettei ole hyvä kovin pienille levyille asennellakaan ylipäänsä :P
<teprrr> mut 10 tms. kertaa kernelit+header-paketit vie jo ihan kivasti sitä levytilaa
<teprrr> voi tosiaan kyllä olla, että oli fedora missä niitä automaattisesti poistettiin
<teprrr> poisto onnistui tosin niinkin helposti, että package-centeristä synapticin asensin, etsi linux-imagea ja poisti kaikki niistä sitten... /s :P
<Tekno_> juu sillee se käy helpoite
<Tekno_> tai ei ihan kaikkia kyl kannata poistaa
<Tekno_> esim käytössä olevaa
<teprrr> sen toki jätin poistamatta :P
<teprrr> vaan ei se kyllä kovin helpolta tuntunut, archia itse käyttää ja tässä ei taideta säilyttää ollenkaan vanhoja kerneleitä, joka ei tosin sekään välttämättä ole kovin aloittelijaystävällistä (toisaalta mitäpä aloittelija muutenkaan tekee siinä vaiheessa, kun kernelipäivitykset on solmussa..)
<Tm_T> teprrr: muiden asennusten tahi poistojen yhteydessä hävitetään vanhat
<gumrak> teprrr: poistelin jotain päälle 30 kerneliä muutama viikko sitten
<gumrak> kuinkahan paljon tulis jos antais ton 14.04 LTS-koneen kerätä kaikki kernelit tukiaikana:)
<Mikaela> millä tavalla poistit? ihan vain apt-get autoremove?
<jjo> ei kai autoremove poista kerneleitä?
<jjo> jaa, saattaa se vissiin jossain tilanteessa poistaakin
<Mikaela> kyllä se minulla sillointällöin
<jjo> konffeissa on vaan listattu mitä kerneleitä ei poisteta autoremovella
<jjo> se lie elää jollain tavalla, ellei ole tehnyt itse ylimääräisiä säätöjä
<tjp> mulla on jotenkin sellainen kuva, että graafiset paketinhallintamökkylät poistaa vanihoja kerneleitä jollain logiikalla, pelkkä dist-upgrade ei.
<jjo> mä olen kyllä aina poistanut niitä ihan käsin, jos on tuntunut että en enää tarvitse niitä
<jjo> tosin on niitä välillä päässyt vähän kertymäänkin
<gumrak> ei ollut autoremove
<gumrak> olisko suynapticilla
<tale> Minulla oli 12.04:ssä asennettunua seuraavien versioiden kernelitkin. Niihin tuli kaikkiin päivityksiä, taisi olla yhteensä kuutisen kymmentä kerneliä ennen kuin huomasin miksi levy täyttyy.
<ansa> apt-get autoremove näyttäis kyllä poistavan ylimääräisiä
<tale> ansa: Ei tuo minun käsittääkseni poista asennettuja paketteja.
<tale> Muuta kuin silloin jos ne on vanhentuneita. En tullut kokeileeksi olisiko se poistellut niitä vanhoja versioita ytimistä.
<ansa> ei niin, mutta jos ne kernelit ovat tullee riippuvuuden kautta (linux-image-generic jne.)
<ansa> niin tuon päivittyessä ne vanhemmat ovat vapaata riistaa autoremoven poistettaviksi
<ansa> tuolla on sitten generoitu /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels  joka estää joidenkin versioiden poistamista
<ansa>  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal :n perusteella nyt bootatun, juuri asennetun, uusimman ja toiseksi uusimman
<gumrak> mulla meni kerneleihin yli 2 GB
<gumrak> yhä 2,7GB on kerneleitä ja headereitä tässä 12.04-koneessa
<gumrak> tais olla paljon enemmän itseasiassa kuin 2GB, siivosin kenties sen verran
<gumrak> mikäs softa näyttäis graafisesti mihin levy menee
<IhqTzup> Ubuntussa ainaskin oli vakiona siihen softa.
<IhqTzup> Joku levynkäyttö tjsp.
<IhqTzup> Hetki tsekkaan tuosta ubuntu koneelta.
<IhqTzup> "Levynkäytön analysointi" on suomeks.
<inz> baobab tais olla joskus ainain kälin nimi
<gumrak> ai niinpäs olikin
<gumrak> olen tuota käyttänytkin joskus
<gumrak> tuo graafinen output on vaan vähän kakka
<gumrak> mutta asia tuli selväksi: linux-headersit ovat suurin levynkäyttäjä
<gumrak> mites noi saa hittoon, eli ovat /usr/src:ssä
<jjo> mun mielestä headerit ovat riippuvaisia vastaavasta kernelistä
<jjo> eli jos kernel on poistettu, niin autoremovella pitäisi lähteä
<jjo> olemassaolevien kernelien headerit on kyllä hyvä olla saatavilla
<tale> gumrak: Poista se asennuspaketti jonka mukana on tullut ne turhat headerit.
<tale> gumrak: Komento "dpkg --search /jotain/tiedosto.ext" kertoo mistä paketista tiedosto on tullut.
<tale> Asensin äsken pikkuvesseleille LUbuntun ja siihen pelejä, myös Minecraft. Taas kaksi uutta Linux-käyttäjää.
<gumrak> äsken lähti paljon headereitä
<kirvesAxe> tale, (:
<teprrr> Tm_T, hm, okei, ei sitten jostain syystä kai ole toiminut. siellä oli liiaksi vanhoja kerneleitä tallessa, lähinnä tosin saman kerneliverssun eri paketointiversioita
<teprrr> gumrak, juh. tutut valitteli, kun ei tilaa ollut levyllä, ja huomasin sillä disks-toolilla juurikin ton ongelmaksi. vaan piti tosiaan synaptici asennella ja sitä kautta poistaa, ei se päivityskeskus löytänyt noita paketteja (ainakaan siis pakettien nimillä)
<teprrr> vaan okei, ehkä autoremovea ei ollut automaattisesti ajettu jostain syystä
<gumrak> tollaisia autoremoveja uskalla ajaa
<gumrak> vapaassa käyttiksessähän ollaan in control ja halutaan tietää mitä lähtee
<Mikaela> autoremove kysyy haluatko poistaa
<Echramath> Cruise päälle vaan
<teprrr> ei normikäyttäjää kiinnosta moinen :)
<teprrr> vaan niin, archissa lähtee kans vakiona suoraan vanhat käveleen :P
<teprrr> tosin jotain moduuliryönää kuites jättää jälkeensä
<teprrr> näemmä foorumeilta löytyy skriptejä, jolla tuon vois automatisoida. ja mitä koitin googlailla, niin ilmeisesti autoremovet estää ~kaiken :o
<teprrr> siis oletusasetuksilla estot on pakettien nimien mukaan
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-24
<Echramath> wtf naapurikoneen työpöydällä on spontaanisti joku 320×240-työpöytä
<Echramath> Onkohan siitä nyt hajonnut työpöytä vai näytönohjain
<gumrak> työpöytä on ennuste kun kyseessä on vrij besturingssysteem
<Echramath> No koneessa toki on Windows, vois testata sillä.
<Echramath> Vähän karvaista olla niin uusi nVidia että siinä ei hätätilanteessakaan toimi Nouveau
<tale> Kai sentään 640x480 näytöntarkkuus toimii, se on VGA-tarkkuus.
<tale> VESA myös lienee semmoinen mikä toimii kaikilla näytönohjaimilla vakioajureilla, ja tarkkuus 800x600.
<tale> Sitten pitää se NVidian ajuri osata asentaa tolla pienen tarkkuuden näytöllä.
<mjr> pitäis kai vesalla 1024x768 mennä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-28
<Hejkki> Joo, osaako kukaan kertoa mistä alkaa ettimään vikaa kun vdr aina jonku ajan perästä sanoo vaan "no signal"
<Hejkki> pitää sit buutata kone ja taas toimii
<Hejkki> en löydä edes lokitiedostoa
<Hejkki> mullei ole edes /var/log/messages
<Hejkki> pitääkö tuo jostakin enabloida?
<Hejkki> kun tuota /var/log/messages ei ole olemassakaan
<tale> Hejkki: Onko /var/log/syslog ?
<pesasa> Olikos vdr:llä joku oma logi?
<sippis> win 18
<pesasa> sippis: Olikohan jo vuoden viimeinen? :-)
<Mikaela> harmi ettei ole sipppiksen kanssa useampia kanavia niin ei näe tapahtuuko muualla
<Mikaela> ei vaan onhan meillä kokonaiset kaksi muuta kanavaa. en tosin ole huomannut tätä tapahtuvan niillä
<puhuri> Hejkki: oliko tuo /var/log/syslog ?
<puhuri> korjautuuko jos käynnistät vdr:n ja/tai poistat ja lataat videokortin ajurit? Onko millaset kortit?
<kirvesAxe> Mikaela, tapahtuu sitä muuallakin mut tää on yleisin kyllä jostain ihmeen syystä :))
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-21
<puhuri> vaihdoin työpöytäympäristön (Debian/Cinnamon) kun 15.10 ei suostunut asentumaan. Nyt on taas ongelmana löytää ne piippaavat sovellukset ja kuinka ne vaimenneteaan
<puhuri> toki edelleen on 14.04 lxc, jossa sitten pyörii chrome ja dropbox
<pesasa> Echramath: Tuon luokan ensimmäisen maailman ongelmissa on usein vielä se, että ensin pitää päätellä, mikä laite sen notifikaation antaa. Nimim. palovaroitin piippasi pariston vähyyttä harvakseltaan. (Ei olisi uskonut, että se oli se varoitin, jonka paristo oli eilen vaihdettu.)
<StockAntenna> piippaavat sovellukset???
<elias_a> pesasa: Tähän aikaan vuodesta asuntoautoissa tai veneissä olevat palohälyttimet piippaavat päntiönään.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tietty palohälytintyyppi tulkitsee kosteuden savuksi.
<tale> elias_a: Tuohan on varmasti suunniteltu ominaisuus palohälyttimessä. Kun talo palaa, tulee palokunta sammuttamaan ja sammutusvesi tuo kosteutta. Siitä hälytin havaitsee tulipalon ja alkaa hälyttämään.
<gildean> ninnnu: kyl ainakin windowsissa onnistuu näytön castaus chromecastilla, luulis että ubuntullakin (en jaksa tosin kokeilla nyt kun chromecast ei oo tässä töllössä valmiiks kiinni), se löyty sieltä jostain piilosta se asetus
<tale> gildean: Minkä niminen asetus se on? Ja toimiiko se Ubuntu 14.04:ssä?
<gildean> tale: siellä jossain oli valinta "cast entire screen", piti klikata jotain pientä ikonia siinä chromecast-plugarin laitevalinnassa
<gildean> nopee googletus anto tämmösen kuvan: http://allaboutchromecast.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/share-desktop-screen-to-chromecast-cast-entire-screen.png
<Mikaela> Toimii töysin samalla tavalla kuin Windowsilla
<elias_a_> tale: Mihin sitä hälytystä tarvitaan siinä vaiheessa kun palokunta on jo paikalla?
<Thaurwylth> Köh.
<tale> Tänään kokeilin Linuxissa Google Chromen kanssa, lisäosan kera se osaa lähettää välilehden Chromecastille, sekä kuva että ääni.
<tale> Kokeilin Youtubeakin, se jäi soimaan kun sammutin tietokoneen. Aika jänskä. Hiljeni vasta kun se video loppui.
<tale> Eli ei se ihan viraton ole se Chromecast. Nyt pitää miettiä miten saan omat kuvatiedostot ja äänitiedostot kikkailtua selaimen kautta chromecastille.
<tale> Vai pistääkö läppärin johdolla kiinni niin ei tarvi kikkailla chromecastin kanssa.
<tale> Onko muilla Ubuntu 14.04:ssä kuvan pimenemistä? Tovin käytön jälkeen ruutu on musta eikä herää. Hiirtä heiluttaessa hiirikursoli näkyy, muuta elonmerkkiä ei näy.
<tale> En kerinnyt kokeilemaan ytimen vaihtamista, oli 3.13 ajossa.
<Mikaela> Chromecastin on tarkoituskin striimata itse eikä kuunnella koneelta tai välittää akun loppumisesta tai muusta kuin toiston lopetuskäskystä (tai jonkun muun käskystä toistaa jotakin muuta, mikä ei ole niin kivaa)
<tale> Mikaela: Aivan, tajusin tuon vasta kun olin ostanut ja kokeillut.
<Mikaela> :)
<tale> Luulin saan sillä tabletin ilman johtoja kiinni dataheittimeen ja näytettyä kuvat ja soitettua äänitiedostot.
<Thaurwylth> Niin sekö lataa nuo hommat sitten jostakin Google/Youtube-pilvestä, vai minkälaine homma?
<tale> Thaurwylth: Se osaa käyttää useita palveluita, Spotify jne., sen tapaisia. Kuukausimaksullisia toki, tarkoitus lienee myydä Chromecastia halvalla ja lypsää kuukausimaksuja.
<Mikaela> sitä käsketään toistamaan youtube video ja sitten se ottaa yhteyttä youtubeen ja soittaa sen sieltä keskustelematta "kaukosäädinlaitteen" kanssa enempää
<Mikaela> YLE Areena toimii myös ja aika moni nykyisin
<Mikaela> https://www.google.com/intl/fi_fi/chromecast/apps/?utm_source=chromecast.com
<hahlo> entä tommonen http://www.veikonkone.fi/tv-aani/tuote/a-link-smarttvd-dual-core-hdmi-mediatoistin/6418949031537/
<hahlo> onko huonompi?
<Thaurwylth> Joo, tuota justiinsa jäin tuumailemaan, että jostainhan sen matskun täytyy tulla, jos koneen sammuttamisella ei ole merkitystä.
<ThumperBunny> Iltaa: Olisiko suosituksia distrosta (siis ubuntu tietysti, mutta mikä jakelu) seuraavin ehdoin: Asennus USB tikulle, kryptattuna. Eli ideana on saad amukana kulkeva jakelu jossa on laaja rautatuki, ja jossa voi kuljettaa sensitiivisiä dokumentteja, kuten googlen palautuskoodit jne. Lubuntu toimii ensikokokeilulla aika hyvin, mutta on softaltaan turhan vaatimaton. MATE työpöytänä mielyttää, mutta mate-versiosta löytyy 
<tale> ThumperBunny: Pitkästä jutusta viimeinen mikä näkyy on "mutta mate-versiosta löytyy"
<tale> ThumperBunny: Jos LUbuntu muuten OK, asenna siihen lisäksi ne sovellukset joita tarvitset.
<tale> ThumperBunny: Jos suojautuminen muutenkin innostaa, tutustu Tailsiin, https://tails.boum.org/
<ThumperBunny> tale: Tails ista tämä idea tavallaan lähti :-) Eli muuten hyvä, mutta päivitykset ja persistent volumen käyttö oli turhan vaivalloisia. Ja kun ei ihan valtionsalaisuuksia trarvitse piilotella, niin vähempikin riittää.
<ThumperBunny> Muistanko väärin vai eikös lubuntussa ollut omat repot, hiukan kevyemmille softille?
<ThumperBunny> Eli oikeastaan tuo oma maku on semmoinen, että lubuntun GUI on hiukan turhan simppeli, mutta taas gnome3 ja unity tuntuu hyydyttävän vähän vanhemman kaluston. Joten tuumailin että MAATE voisi olla sitä mitä haluan.
<ThumperBunny> Muita vaihtoehtoja ei taida hirveästi näillä spekseillä?
<tale> Ubuntulla on vain yksi repo.
<tale> Sitten on kyllä muiden tekemiä, joista samalla tavalla voi asentaa sovelluksia.
<tale> ThumperBunny: Mikäli vaatimuksesi ovat hyvin spesifiset eikä oma vaivannäkö pelota, voit rakentaa oman taltion jossa on juuri se mitä haluat. Ainakin Debianissa tämmöisen voi tehdä. https://wiki.debian.org/DebianCustomCD
<ThumperBunny> Periaatteessa olisi kiva pitäytyä suht 'standardissa' jakelussa, mutta tosiaan, Debian. Meinasi ihan kokonaan unohtua. Voisi ihan mielenkiinnosta katsastaa ubuntu-vuosien jälkeen senkin :-)
<ThumperBunny> Taas sitä huomaa että kannattaa hiukan sparrata omia ajatuksiaan, ettei jämähdä liian vähiin valintoihin.
<tale> ThumperBunny: Minä käyttäisin LUbuntua, se on kevyin vaihtoehto ja jaksaa toimia 512 M muistillakin. Jos ne lainakoneet joihin tikun tökkäät on mitä sattuu ne voi olla noin mopojakin.
<tale> Siihen voi asentaa lisää sovelluksia sen mukaan mitä tarvii.
<ThumperBunny> tale: Tuossa on ihan hyvä pointti, pitänee vähän joulunpyhinä kokeilla noilla eri vaihtoehdoilla, ja varsinkin miten lubuntu venyy.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-22
<Mirv> ThumperBunny: tale: huom. jos 512MB muistia vain, niin tekstipohjainen asennusohjelma ks. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/PAE
<Mirv> Lubuntu 14.04 on toiminut myös 224MB RAM:lla siedettävästi (kärsivällisyyttä toki mutta kuitenkin, selaimessa aukeaa sivut)
<Wnt> vähämuistisella koneella kannattaa testata myös https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zram
<Mirv> Wnt: Zram onkin Lubuntussa ilmeisesti oletuksena päällä http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/lubuntu-1310-changes-firefox-zram-added.html
<Mirv> hmm, tai taitaa olla hieman epäselvää onko se 14.04:ssa oletuksena vai oliko jotain bugeja
<Mirv> kai se on
<tale> Lieneekö ZRAM:n ansiota LUbuntu toimii vikkelämmin vähällä muistilla kuin XUbuntu?
<Thaurwylth> Olisiko kyseessä sittenkin "toimineeko"?
<mjr> jaa-a, onhan noi eri ympäristötkin kuitenkin
<mjr> mutta tokihan se zram voi auttaa ainakin joissain olosuhteissa ettei se ihan turha hypoteesi ole
<tale> Kyllä noita molempia on kokeiltu. XUbuntu ei sen kummemmin paremmin toiminut koneessa jossa vähän muistia, mutta LUbuntu on selvästi vikkelämpi.
<ThumperBunny> Tuossa USB käytössä näyttää ensikokeilujen perusteella pullonkaula olevan ihan muualla kuin muistissa -useimmat tikut ovat todella hi-tai-ta, eli levyoperaatiot hyydyttävät totaalisesti koneen.
<Thaurwylth> Joo, tikun nopeus ei kyllä ainakaan vanhastaan ollut lähelläkään USB 2.0 rajaa.
<ThumperBunny> Täytyy hankkia tätä tarkoitusta varten joku 16gb tikku jossa on nopeutta järkevästi, muuten ei saa käytettäväksi millään.
<Thaurwylth> Tallensin joskus dataa sekä tikulle että USB-kelkkaan kytketylle irtonaiselle mutta alun perin sisäiseksi tarkoitetulle IDE-kovolle. Aivan valtava ero.
<Thaurwylth> Onko olemassa 3.0-tikkuja nykyään? Tietysti vähän turha kysymys, koska satunnaisissa ja hitaissa vanhoissa laitteissa ei varmasti oli 3.0-portteja. Ja toisaalta miksipä kukaan olisi nopeuttanut tikun toimintaa niin merkittävästi, jos eivät viitsi nopeuttaa sitä edes lähelle 2.0-rajaa?
<ThumperBunny> On olemassa, ja tuo tikku jolla tein ensikokeilun, oli ClashOhlsonilta mukaan lähtenyt datatraveler usb 3.0 -ja silti todella hidas.
<Thaurwylth> No oho!
<ThumperBunny> fiilispohjalta näyttäisi että kirjoitusnopeus on hitaampi kuin luku.
<Thaurwylth> Hehee, Landauerin kosto on läsnä.
<ThumperBunny> Tälläinen tarkemmin: http://www.clasohlson.com/fi/USB-muisti-3.0-Kingston/38-5770
<ThumperBunny> Osaakos joku suositella 16gb tikkua joka on todistetusti nopea sekä luku että kirjoituksessa?
<tale> ThumperBunny: Hakukone löysi tämmöisn sivun: http://usbspeed.nirsoft.net/
<ThumperBunny> tale: Kiitoksia! Todella hyvä sivusto ja vahvistaa tuon oman fiilispohjan siitä että nimenomaan kirjoitusnopeuksissa tuo käytännön ero syntyy.
<mjr> on noita nopeitakin usb-tikkuja mutta tapaavat olla toki sit vastaavasti kalliita. Kannattaa googlailla nettitestejä jos sellaista oikeasti tarvii.
<mjr> jaa niinku näköjään linkattiinkin
<mjr> yleisesti joo flashille kirjoitus on hitaahkoa
<ThumperBunny> Hmm... tämä vaikuttaisi hyvältä: http://www.clasohlson.com/fi/USB-muisti-3.0,-32-Gt-Sandisk-Ultra/38-7047
<ThumperBunny> Outoa vaan että asiakaspalaute (på svenska kertoo huimia lukuja: " Läsning 110 MB/s, skrivning 36 MB/s. Mer än OK!" ja "helt greit 102 mb/s lese og ca 55 mb/skrive" )
<ThumperBunny> Ei vaan löydy suoraa matchia tuonne vertailusivulle...
<ThumperBunny> Tai sitten ruattalaisasiakkaalla on mennyt selkaisin bitit ja bytet.
<Thaurwylth> Ai meinaatko, että näin on maailmassa joskus saattanut käydä?
<ThumperBunny> Aika useinkin -varsinkin kauppiailla... :-)
<Thaurwylth> Ei kai nyt rehellinen kauppias asiakkaiden kiusaksi tuommoista...
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-23
<Blackbird9954> please told me how can i install .tar.gz. file in ubuntu
<Tekno> tar xvf fle.tar.gz
<Tekno> file*
<puhuri> asentaisikohan uuteen läppäriin 15.10 vai 14.04.n kun tarkoitus on sitten päivittää ja  jättää 16.04:seksi
<Thaurwylth> Aina on mahdollista, että joitakin ongelmia on välissä korjaantunut 15.10 siirryttäessä.
<Ramla> juuh elikkäs
<Ramla> päivitin kaks versioo eteenpäi ja mun paneeli lakkas skulaast
<Ramla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14163592/
<Ramla> on kyllä asennettuna gnome-session-flashback joka siis ton paneelin dependenssi
<Nordicsoul> hei olisko kellän tietoa mistä sais lubuntuun toimivan tor selaimen
<anacron_> torprojectin sivuilta ottaa joko repot tai sit kääntää
<anacron> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Mikaela> Eikö torbrowser-launcher tms ole repoissa?
<ernie77> 14.04 ei taida vielä olla
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-25
<elias_a> Onko joku seurannut/kokeillut tätä VLC:n Chromecast-tukiasiaa: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=119120&sid=5fb9cfbd662c960ac5ecb7d3fa7e8a2d&start=20https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=119120&sid=5fb9cfbd662c960ac5ecb7d3fa7e8a2d&start=20
<elias_a> Onko joku löytänyt jo jotain jostain?
<ninnnu> elias_a: jos tarvii nyt heti päästä soittamaan paikallista sisältöä niin Chrome+GoogleCast-plugin+Videostream-plugin
<ninnnu> ellei oo pakko ola foss
<k00l> tere, jouluja kaikille oiskos täällä hieman jeesiä uudelle käyttäjälle joka astumassa linux muailmaan :D
<k00l> ei näy ääni asetuksissa kun erillinen äänikortti joka ei nyt tällä hetkellä pelitä kun puuttuu siitä floppy kaapeli jonka tarvii
<k00l> mitenkä gigabyten emolvyn sisäisen äänipiirin sais sinne valittavaksi?
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos. Pistin samban pystyyn.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-26
<ninnnu> elias_a: toimii ihan Linux-Chromellakin..
<elias_a> ninnnu: No Chromella ei saa kuitenkaan streamattua mitä tahansa tiedostoa chromecastille.
<ninnnu> no ei
<ninnnu> Mut yleisimmät formaatit varmaan menee
<elias_a> No en mä keksinyt miten mkv-videon olisi saanut stremattua.
<ninnnu> No VLC:n Chromecast-tukea odotellessa oikea vastaus olisi kai Plex
<ninnnu> mut se maksaa euroja
<Maakuth> semmonen kun HOTDOGSEAGULL löytyy githubista, ei ole erityisen käyttäjäystävällinen tai hyvä, mutta nippa nappa toimii
<Iltsu> pisteet nimestä
<Maakuth> siinä on bonuksena lisenssi, joka vaatii että kyseinen nimi mainitaan johdannaisissa
<Iltsu> mitenköhä ihmeessä mathplotlib saadaan rendaamaan ilman äksää
<Iltsu> vai onks joku käli parempi, mullon juttuja sqlite -tietokannas ja haluisin sen perusteella rendaa graafia
<mjr> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4931376/generating-matplotlib-graphs-without-a-running-x-server
<Iltsu> juu katottu, ei toiminu
<Iltsu> suora copy&paste toimi
<Iltsu> no kai mää tän pohjalta lähen kehittään
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-27
<Mikaela> täällä kun on puhuttu Chromecastista, mitä ne ilmoittavat maakoodiksi muilla? Isällä jostakin syystä kaikki ilmoittavat olevansa US, mutta maakoodi ei kuulemanäillä vaikuta mihinkään.
<tale> Mikaela: Miten sen maakoodin näkee?
<Mikaela> Chromecast-sovelluksessa pohjalla MAC-osoitteen alla tai jossakin siinä lähistöllä
<ninnnu> Kotikotona on FI
<ninnnu> oletan että kämpillä kans
<ninnnu> enemmän tosiaan sisältötoiston kannalta on kiinnostanut ihan perinteiset geoip-jutut
<ninnnu> tosin hm
<ninnnu> Internet vähän koittaa sanoa että toi saattaa riippua siitä mitä DNS:iä se palikka sattuu käyttämään. En kyl ite pääse testaamaan ku vasta maanantaina
<Mikaela> täällä on luultavasti Google DNS
<tale> Näyttääkö Chromecast maakoodin perusteella ne sovellukset joita se ehdottaa asennettaviksi?
<ninnnu> ei se Chromecast ihan hirveästi ehdottele mitään. Mutta tuo kai vaikuttaa ainakin noihin helmikuuhun asti pyöriviin kampanjatarjouksiin
<ninnnu> https://cast.google.com/chromecast/offers/?hl=fi ts. nää
<elias_a> Eräs Ubuntu-käyttäjä tuli mulle mouhoamaan kuulleensa, että Canonical on muuttamassa paketointitapaa jotenkin. Onkos tällaisesta huhusta jotain tietoa?
<Tm_T> elias_a: joo ottaa uuden tekniikan rinnalle
<Tm_T> ks esim Ubuntu phone
<elias_a> Tm_T: Ok. Kiitos.
<Tm_T> elias_a: kun ei ne deb-paketit toimi enää uusissa käyttökohteissa
<elias_a> Tm_T: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/more-stable-future-ubuntu
<elias_a> Näyttäisi olevan muustakin kyse.
<Tm_T> toki
<Tm_T> tuossa on monta asiaa rinnakkain ja lomittain
<elias_a> Tarkoittaako tuo sitä, että .deb-paketit eivät enää toimi Ubuntussa?
<Echramath> Mitähän ihmettä tuo atomic packages meinaa käyttiskirjastoihin
<Echramath> Tai no, tilaa on
<elias_a> Joo - se ei syletä.
<elias_a> Mutta .deb-pakettien on kyllä toimittava.
<elias_a> Muuten tuo on itsemurha.
<Echramath> Ehkä siihen tulee joku importteri
<Tm_T> elias_a: toimii
<Tm_T> esim Ubuntu-puhelimeen voit asennella deb-paketteja repoista ihan normaalisti
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu ei päästä kirjautumaan sisään yhdellä käyttäjällä millään ikkunointijärjestelmällä (Unity, Compiz, Metacity), vaan heittää takaisin sisäänkirjautumisnäkymään. Viimeksi kun se tämän teki, muistaakseni täällä neuvottiin poistamaan jokin piilokansio kotikansiosta. En muista mikä. Yritin tuplaklikata "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop", ja pääte vilahti lyhyesti, mutta ei tapahtunut muuta. K
<Tehdastehdas> un ajan päätteellä ecryptfs-mount-private, se vastaa "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly". Painoin Ctrl-Alt-F1 ja yritin kirjautua sisään, ja se vastasi "Signature not found in user keyring". Ajoin ecryptfs-mount-private, ja se hylkäsi nykyisen salasanan mutta hyväksyi edellisen salasanan kuukauden takaa, ja asensi kotikansion. Mitä ihmettä nyt?
<mjr> varmaan nyt kun se on mountattu niin ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<mjr> ja vaihtaa salasanan uudeksi
<Tehdastehdas> Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]    Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<Tehdastehdas> pitikö sudottaa se?
<Tehdastehdas> Mitä jos vaihtaisin ongelmakäyttäjän salasanan takaisin vanhaksi tällä käyttäjällä, jolla pystyin kirjautumaan?
<mjr> vois kokeilla, vaihto takas passwd:llä (ehkä rootin kautta)
<mjr> käyttäjän salasana kai suositeltavaa vaihtaa sillä gui-kääkylällä jotta tuo kryptaussalasana pysyis perässä
<Thaurwylth> Miulla on ollut tuo sama ongelma. Tuohon on miun mielestä olemassa ohjedokumentointi netissä.
<Thaurwylth> En ole sitä itse asiassa vielä kokeillut, koska en ole jaksanut. Mutta liittyy tosiaan siihen, että tuommoinen kryptattu levyosio liitetään jotenkin väärin. Jokin legacy-homma siinä on.
<Thaurwylth> Jos muuten löydätte sen ongelman korjaavan dokumentoinnin uusiksi, niin kertokaa miullekin, hehe. En muista enää oikeita hakusanoja sen löytämiseksi.
<Tehdastehdas> Lähti toimimaan vaihtamalla salasana takaisin vanhaksi. Palaan myöhemmin...
<Tehdastehdas> Miten salasana pitäisi vaihtaa niin että kotikansion passphrase vaihtuu samalla? Riittääkö jos kirjaudun ensin ulos ja vaihdan salasanani toisen käyttäjän tunnusta käyttäen?
<Thaurwylth> No nyt on aika merkillinen homma, siis jos toimii tuo salasanan vaihtaminen takaisin. Tai siis sen mie muistan, että siinä miun järjestelmässä ei toiminut. Huomio, kyseessä on kolmoskone ja eri käyttäjätunnus kuin oma, niin tuota tulee aika harvoin inssailtua ja ongelman aikaprioriteetti on omalta kannalta aika matala.
<Tehdastehdas> Takaisin vaihtamisen toimivuus kertonee, että passphrase oli jumissa sekä kuukausi sitten salasanaa vaihtaessa, että tänään takaisin vanhaan vaihtaessa.
<Tehdastehdas> Olen melko varma että näin on käynyt samassa koneessa kerran ennenkin.
<Tekno> terve
<Thaurwylth> Voiko Quoran jäseneksi päätyä vaikka joidenkin koneeseen tai Ubuntuun liittyvien juttujen kautta? Siis esim. onko sitä kautta ollut ihmisillä tapana vastailla bugikyselyihin tai vastaaviin?
<Thaurwylth> Huomasin nimittäin, että miulla on ilmeisesti Quora-profiili, jonka olemassaolosta miulla ei ollut minkäänlaista muistikuvaa. Mutta jos sille on jokin tuommoinen selitys, niin kuulostaa ihan uskottavalta.
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> Canonical/Ubuntu käyttää vain Launchpadia ja Discoursea (joka tunnistautuu Launchpadista)
<Thaurwylth> Juu, mutta voihan Ubuntua koskevia kysymyksiä olla ties missä Phoronixin tai Tom's Hardwaren foorumilla vaikkapa. Miehän en kysynyt, missä on virallista sisältöä, vaan tietääkö joku, onko tuolla ylipäätään yleensä sisältöä. Mutta asia OK.
<Iltsu> onha quorassa vähä kaikkea jännää
<Iltsu> mut aateekoo asioissa yleensä vastaukset löytyy tyylii stackoverflowsta
<motalb> kyllä tuonne voisi vahingossa profiilin luoda kun kirjautuminen onnistuu useammankin sosiaalisen median tunnuksilla
<Iltsu> Quoran mailit on ainoo spämmi mitä tulee luettuu
<motalb> tuon takana on jokin firma, niin onko anasaintamallina mainokset?
<Iltsu> https://www.quora.com/How-does-Quora-make-money-64
<motalb> okei, quora vastaa tuohonkin :D
<Iltsu> mitä sä odotit :D
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK^2, kiitoksia tiedoista. Pitää vähän tuumailla tuota.
<Thaurwylth> Tuli siis jotakin profiilisähköpostia nimen omaan, saattaahan se olla naamioitua roskapostiakin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-26
<EhkaKokenut> Kellään tietoo millä koodikielellä Ubuntu on koodattu?
<Echramath> Usealla
<EhkaKokenut> Tiiäks ne?
<Echramath> C, C++, Python tod. näk.
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/713/which-language-is-ubuntu-desktop-mostly-coded-in täällä samaa sanottu
<Echramath> Linux sinällään on kai edelleen C:tä, mihinkä se muuttuisi kun se laitteiston kanssa pelaa
<ninnnu_> Linux ei varmaan oo vaihtamassa C:stä pois ikinä
<Echramath> Niin no jos tulee täysin uudenlaisia tietokoneita joita ohjelmoidaan täysin uudella tavalla, luultavasti tulee täysin eri projektikin
<ninnnu_> jep
<Echramath> Täytyy kyl sanoa, että tää Linux-pelaaminen on ihan räjähtänyt
<Echramath> (nimim. sain kaikki rahani käytettynä Steamin alennusmyyntiin)
<Echramath> Muistan ajan kun niitä oikeasti hyviä kaupallisia pelejä oli noin viisi ja ne toimi miten sattuu
<ninnnu_> mulla on melko riittävästi pelattavaa niin en oo jaksanu edes klikkaikka jonoja läpi pariin päivään
<EhkaKokenut> Haluisin ajaa mun koneella Virtualboxii, mut ku yritän asentaa virtualbox-dkms, se vaatii uefi secure bootin pois päältä ottamisen. Miten sen voi kiertää?
<ninnnu_> tekemällä oman avaimen jonka syötät secure bootille ja allekirjoitat sille uuden kernelin ja sen dkms-paketin. Hyvin paljon helpompaa ja nopeempaa olis vain ottaa secure boot pois.
<ninnnu_> secure bootin voi kuitenkin ottaa pois ilman että kytkee uefia pois
<EhkaKokenut> Mikö vaikutus Secure Bootilla on koneessa?
<ninnnu_> pahikset ei pääse rootkittaamaan kerneliä
<ninnnu_> toisaalta kukaan muukaan ei sit voi ajaa mitään yhtään epävirallisempaa josta ei ole maksettu lunnasrahoja OEM-avainten omistajille allekirjoitusta varten (= Microsoft)
<ninnnu_> Canonical ja Red Hat on ainakin maksanu pari kolikkoa niin ei tarvi ottaa secure boottia pois että saa Ubuntun tai Red Hatin asentumaan
<EhkaKokenut> Okei mäpä taidan tehä sen pian. Miks mulla kestää välillä sammutus melkein miinuutin ku normisti pari sekkaa? (Okei toi oli tyhmä kysymys)
<EhkaKokenut> Mulla on ihan samat ohjelmat ollu päällä ja yhtä kauan joka kerralla ja kone päällä aina yhtäkauan.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-27
<valoaivo> Onko Xubuntussa mitään tapaa estää Bluetoothin päälle meno käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<valoaivo> Ja saako akun prosentit näkymään Xubuntun kirjautumis- ja lukitusnäyttöön?
<Laodikea> Molempiin: kyllä
<Laodikea> Sitä en sitten tiedä, miten, mutta joku toinen voi tietää
<valoaivo> XD
<valoaivo> Kiitos kuitenkin
<ninnnu> "sudo systemctl disable bluetooth" vois olla ekan ratkaisu
<valoaivo> Ekan ympäri olen päässyt laittamalla rfkillin sulkemaan bluetoothin käynnistäessä, mutta indikaattori laittaa sen päälle kun kirjaudun sisään
<valoaivo> Indikaattorin poistaminen session autostartista korjasi ongelman, mutta nyt bluetoothin laittaminen päälle on mutkan takana
<valoaivo> Nojoo, ehkä mä teen siihen kivan skriptin
<valoaivo> Mut mites akun varauksen saa kirjautumisruutuun?
<eoinp> hey does anyone know about lux in here?
<valoaivo> lux as in the screen color thingy or what?
<StockAntenna> The lux (symbol: lx) is the SI unit of illuminance and luminous emittance, measuring luminous flux per unit area.
<valoaivo> eoinp What do you need to know about lux?
<eoinp> I'm having an issue (please hear me out before thinking i am simply trying to crack an encryption!)
<valoaivo> Cracker detected! Call the internet police!
<eoinp> Linux mint seems to have placed an encryption on a hard drive that should not have been encrypted. For some reason, the system saw this drive as encrypted and the same passwords that worked on the OS itself, would not work on the drive
<eoinp> I tried reinstaling mint without the encryption on the OS and i could still not open it
<valoaivo> Have you got hit by ransomware?
<valoaivo> Has the drive worked before?
<valoaivo>  Please tell me you had backups
<eoinp> I can't understand how this could happen, when this 2nd laptop hardrive was removed from the laptop during the installation/encryption process... physically removed
<Akuli> is there something important on the drive or do you just want to install an operating system and use it?
<Akuli> ?
<eoinp> This WAS my backup!
<Akuli> hmm :(
<eoinp> which is why im trying to hard to solve this
<valoaivo> Well then you have no problem at hand
<valoaivo> Just erase the drive
<eoinp> i backed everything up from windows... ran the live image from the botable usb.. here i was able to access the 2nd hd
<valoaivo> Are you telling me the only copy was on your backup drive?
<eoinp> sorry i mean, everything i backed up onto this hardrive... so there is no back up of the back up .. (i should have gone RAID)
<valoaivo> Ouch
<eoinp> yep
<eoinp> balls thoroughly busted
<valoaivo> You know, a backup stops being a backup when it is the only copy
<valoaivo> Having a backup means having at least two separate copies
<valoaivo> Sorry to be so harsh to you, but it's important you learn your lesson
<eoinp> yea, yea... i messed up
<valoaivo> So: data rescue
<eoinp> there was 2 copies, but a window of 1 hour with only 1 copy.. i didn't assume that mint would just throw some random encryption on my 2nd hardrive
<Akuli> maybe the drive is just broken rather than being actually encrypted?
<valoaivo> What format was the drive in?
<eoinp> i didn't change any format on the linux side. It came from a windows computer, so i would assume ntfs
<valoaivo> Install testdisk and see if you can find your lost partition
<Akuli> does it show up in lsblk?
<eoinp> what makes you think it is "lost"?
<eoinp> i think it does show in lsblk
<valoaivo> If not, see what photorec can dig up
<Akuli> eoinp, can you mount it?
<Akuli> sudo mount /dev/yourpartition /mnt
<valoaivo> I think it's "lost" if you can't access it and the data inside
<eoinp> NAME                MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT
<eoinp> sda                   8:0    0   1.8T  0 disk
<eoinp> ├─sda1                8:1    0   512M  0 part
<eoinp> ├─sda2                8:2    0   488M  0 part  /media/min
<eoinp> └─sda3                8:3    0   1.8T  0 part
<eoinp>   └─luks-8a615622-600a-4d84-ba21-69ac3c3eac0e
<eoinp>                     252:0    0   1.8T  0 crypt
<eoinp>     ├─mint--vg-root 252:1    0   1.8T  0 lvm
<eoinp>     └─mint--vg-swap_1
<eoinp>                     252:2    0   7.9G  0 lvm
<eoinp> sdb                   8:16   0 232.9G  0 disk
<eoinp> └─sdb3                8:19   0   7.9G  0 part
<eoinp> sdc                   8:32   1   7.3G  0 disk
<eoinp> └─sdc1                8:33   1   7.3G  0 part  /cdrom
<eoinp> loop0                 7:0    0   1.5G  1 loop  /rofs
<Akuli> älkää potkasko sitä vielä... varotetaan ensin :)
<eoinp> gotcha
<Akuli> eoinp, next time you might as well use a pastebin :)
<Akuli> lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<eoinp> when i try mount it, it asks for my passphrase
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> and that makes you think its encrypted?
<eoinp> the only passphrases i WOULD have used do not work, neither does just pressing empty
<ninnnu> Akuli: Well, the partition list says "LUKS" on it
<valoaivo> lol
<eoinp> the password was only numbers and letters so i doubt that keyboard layout between live/installed would have made a difference?
<valoaivo> Have you tried your account password?
<eoinp> and sorry, next time i'll pastebin
<Akuli> eoinp, try this: sudo echo hello
<ninnnu> eoinp: It could matter, if you used e.g :
<Akuli> eoinp, do you have the same password asking problem?
<ninnnu> i.e letters that are in different location when comparing FI and US keyboards
<eoinp> with mountit says: sudo mount /dev/yourpartition /mnt
<valoaivo> You could try switching your keyboard layout from input settings
<eoinp> sorry: dev/sda is already mounted or /mnt busy
<valoaivo> Wait
<valoaivo> Can you copy the exact command and tell me which letter (as in /dev/sdX) is your second drive?
<eoinp> yes
<eoinp> sda
<valoaivo> SDA
<eoinp> sda is the 2tb hd
<valoaivo> sda should be the drive your install is on
<eoinp> akuli: sudo echo hello prints helow as expected
<Akuli> maybe we're looking at the wrong drive
<eoinp> volaoivo: currently i don't even have mint instaled, currenlty boting from live image
<Akuli> eoinp, i thought you were getting stuck at sudo's password asking and you thought the drive was encrypted lol :)
<valoaivo> Can you open Disks app and confirm the drive?
<eoinp> currently, in my file manager, all drives have dissapeared. theonly folder i see is "file system" this happened abut an hour ago..
<eoinp> akuli: yea, the drives were showing up in file manager, i would try click to open, and it would promtp me for a password, which there shouldnt have been one anyways
<valoaivo> Does Mint have the Disks app on the live CD?
<eoinp> vol: will open disks now, 1 sec
<Akuli> eoinp, can you tell which of the things showing up in lsblk is your drive?
<Akuli> i'd guess sdb
<valoaivo> Yeah
<valoaivo> sda partitioning looks like an encrypted Mint install
<hahlo> muistu mieleen kun joku "löysi" macin meni istoreen kyseleen miten saa auki
<valoaivo> (Has root and swap there)
<eoinp> it must be this:<eoinp> sda                   8:0    0   1.8T  0 disk
<eoinp> <eoinp> ├─sda1                8:1    0   512M  0 part
<eoinp> <eoinp> ├─sda2                8:2    0   488M  0 part  /media/min
<eoinp> <eoinp> └─sda3                8:3    0   1.8T  0 part
<eoinp> <eoinp>   └─luks-8a615622-600a-4d84-ba21-69ac3c3eac0e
<eoinp> <eoinp>                     252:0    0   1.8T  0 crypt
<eoinp> <eoinp>     ├─mint--vg-root 252:1    0   1.8T  0 lvm
<eoinp> <eoinp>     └─mint--vg-swap_1
<eoinp> sorry i'll pastebin
<eoinp> http://pastebin.com/fAbYGL4Z
<eoinp> i have a 256gb SSD and a 2TB hardrive
<valoaivo> Well, it looks like you have an encrypted Linux Mint installation on your 2TB drive
<eoinp> is that not impossible when the drive was physically removed?
<valoaivo> If the 2TB drive was your backup drive, it's time for data recovery
<valoaivo> Are you sure you removed that drive?
<eoinp> yes
<valoaivo> The evidence suggests otherwise
<eoinp> haha
<valoaivo> I don't know how to tell this to you, but you might have your drives messed up
<eoinp> but it was physically removed. i had bought a 2tb hardrive and a caddy for the optical bay.. i removed the caddy and installed the OS, put it back in a day later
<Akuli> his full lsblk http://dpaste.com/30R4CVQ
<eoinp> would enter a password to access my encryption, then another password for my account... neither of these worked to open the 2nd hardrive int he caddy
<eoinp> also, just a quick show of gratitude.. thanks for the help :)
<Akuli> are you sure you had the same keyboard layout?
<eoinp> no i think it changed.. i chose ireland when installing... (maybe after the encryption stage though?) now i am on live, which would be default
<eoinp> it was only alpha-numeric.. so i am not sure if anything would have changed
<Akuli> hmm
<valoaivo> The password is one thing, but the physically disconnected drive getting partitioned like a Mint install is another
<eoinp> now, as of a few hours, the drives are no longer visible in the file explorer so i can't even attempt to mount and enter a password
<Akuli> we need names for these drives
<Akuli> let's call them A and B
<valoaivo> How about sda and sdb? :P
<eoinp> yes, a can be my primary ssd with the os installed
<eoinp> lol
<Akuli> eoinp, can you now explain us what exactly you have done with the drives A and B?
<eoinp> b would be the 2tb storage drive that was remove
<eoinp> drive a constantly left in the pc
<valoaivo> Can you remove one now, identify it physically and pastebin lsblk output?
<eoinp> drive b easily removed during installation of Mint and reinserted afterward
<eoinp> will that work with leaving the laptop running?
<eoinp> i have cleared my 256gb ssd and that is why i am now using the live boot image
<eoinp> that is why the sdb is showing no mint installation
<valoaivo> Yeah, I hotplug drives all the time
<valoaivo> Be sure to unmount all partitions and power down the drive
<valoaivo> Wait... So you cleared out your SSD?
<valoaivo> There *definitely* is an encrypted Mint install on your 2 TB drive
<valoaivo> I can prove you
<valoaivo> Shut down the computer and boot from the 2TB drive
<eoinp> right i will do that
<eoinp> ill be back... thanks for the help guys
<valoaivo> No problem
<valoaivo> Mitä veikkaatte?
<Akuli> en tiedä yhtään mitä tapahtuu
<valoaivo> Asensiko se Mintun varmuuskopiolevylle?
<valoaivo> Ja jos asensi, ei varmaan palaa kertomaan olleensa väärässä
<ninnnu> ai siitäkö tässä väännetään
<valoaivo> Siltähän tuo vaikuttaa
<ninnnu> no ihan selkeesti 2T lätyllä on Mint, ja se kai oli se backup-media
<valoaivo> Jep, sama päätelmä
<valoaivo> Taisi mennä levyt sekaisin
<valoaivo> Osaako joku selostaa testdiskin käyttöä rallienglannilla jos eoinp palaa?
<Tomin> ylikirjoittaako LUKS tyhjän tilan?
<valoaivo> Ei kai, muuten asennus kestäisi ikuisuuden
<valoaivo> ^^ ehkä surkein argumenttini ikinä
<Laodikea> Siinä asennusohjelmassa on täppä levyn ylikirjoittamiselle, mutta nyt en muista missä kohtaa se oli
<Laodikea> en ole koskaan valinnut sitä
<valoaivo> Niin muuten onkin
<valoaivo> Mutta eikös se ole format eikä ylikirjoita?
<Laodikea> kyllä se on tyhjän levytilan päällekirjoitusvalinta
<valoaivo> Ai, no se on eri täppä
<valoaivo> Mistä jakelusta me puhutaan?
<Laodikea> ubuntusta
<Laodikea> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<valoaivo> Juu, ubuntusta minäkin
<valoaivo> Itse käytän aina englanniksi ja valitsen partitioinnin "Something else"-kohdasta
<valoaivo> Siellä on format-täppä
<Laodikea> Joo, minä en muista koskaan käyttäneeni sitä something else-kohtaa
<valoaivo> mint are you eoinp?
<Akuli> mint is mint's default username, i guess he is
<mint> YES! i thought i lost this channel forever
<mint> sadly.. did not work
<mint> i removed it from it's caddy and inserted it where the SSD was
<valoaivo> What happened when you tried to boot from the 2TB disk?
<mint> iskhttp://imgur.com/a/wBAe5
<mint> it just said there was no meida present and returned me to the bios boot menu
<Akuli> how does linux detect the partition type?
<mint> ?
<mint> http://imgur.com/a/hD3Qf
<mint> what is interesting if you look at those images
<valoaivo> That fat partition on your 2 TB disk (seen on your screenshot) is likely where your /boot is
<mint> there are 2 "2TB volumes"
<mint> one which has an open lock
<mint> under contents it says "LUKS Encryption (version 1) — Unlocked"
<mint> unlocked being the interesting part
<valoaivo> Well the encrypted LUKS partition is on LVM
<mint> Local virtual machine?
<valoaivo> Logical Volume Management
<mint> ah.. thanks
<mint> is there anything that looks out of place with the way it is encrypted
<mint> or is that how a standard encryption would actually look?
<valoaivo> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<valoaivo> Well, that looks just like an encrypted Linux Mint installation
<valoaivo> Does the encrypted partition show up on your file manager?
<mint> when i first start the machine, yes..
<mint> now it seems to dissapear after an unsuccessful log in attempt
<valoaivo> What programs do you have open?
<mint> now? just firefox and hexchat
<valoaivo> Gparted, for example makes them disappear
<mint> not open now
<mint> was before
<valoaivo> Anyway, trying to open the encrypted partition is just a waste of your time at this point
<valoaivo> If it was a fresh install, there is nothing of interest in there
<mint> well it is all my photos and my wifes photos
<mint> all the rest i couldn't care about
<valoaivo> As you can see from your screenshot, you have overwritten your mbr partition table with GUID partition table
<mint> not that it makes a difference, if it is gone it is gone
<valoaivo> What you can do now is install photorec and hope for the best
<mint> ah ok, can i ask the process with photorec?
<valoaivo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_recovery#Testdisk_and_PhotoRec
<valoaivo> Also read the man page
<valoaivo> (man photorec)
<valoaivo> Note that you need a drive to hold the recovered files
<mint> can you select the files or is it all or nothing?
<valoaivo> All or nothing
<mint> like, if there is 500gb of files, and i only care about 1 gig
<mint> ahh
<mint> ok
<valoaivo> It doesn't look at the file system, it reads bits directly from the drive
<Tomin> you can choose what filetypes it looks for though
<valoaivo> Yes
<Tomin> s/what/which/
<valoaivo> Ah, I see that you are on the same side as me in the holy editor war
<Tomin> well, I think regex is quite universal
<Tomin> tosin joo, vimiä tuppaan käyttämään
<mint> if i was to pay for data recovery service, would they be able to get it?
<valoaivo> Well, I suppose cheap data recovery shops use the same software ;)
<mint> lol
<Tomin> probably not if you have overwritten the data you need. If you are lucky, then yes. Hard to say, the HDD is quite big, but we don't know where the file system put the data
<Tomin> yeah
<mint> also, will the target overdrive be overwritten?
<mint> *target hardrive be overwritting
<valoaivo> The really expensive ones might get some more data out, because you only overwrote it once
<valoaivo> No, photorec will output found files in a folder
<mint> and if the target drive runs out of space what will happen then?
<mint> sorry for all the questions, just don't wanna fuck shit up on another hard drive
<valoaivo> Uh, photorec fails to write and will stop?
<mint> then i can just start again?
<valoaivo> If you want to be sure, test it with a memory stick
<mint> instead of corrupting everything in the process?
<mint> cool
<Tomin> yes you can try again
<valoaivo> It should output files like any other program so the output hard drive should magically explode if it runs out of space
<mint> lol...worst case scenario ;)
<valoaivo> Lemme find the man page
<mint> yea, i just have no idea how sensitive the data is at that point.. never played with data recovery software before
<Tomin> you should know that it will be slow, it will find files that you don't need and the files won't have correct filenames, so you need to be very patient
<mint> yea, i just have no idea how sensitive the data is at that point.. never played with data recovery software before?
<mint> oops
<mint> will it show file directories? i would think i would not
<valoaivo> I don't think it does
<Tomin> it wont
<valoaivo> Just invidual files
<Tomin> the file system is destroyed so it will be brute force finding of the files
<valoaivo> No metadata I guess
<Tomin> s/finding/search
<valoaivo> Search of the files?
<Tomin> well, i mean it will read the disk byte by byte and try to guess if the data resembles a file
<Tomin> that's why it needs to know what type the files are
<valoaivo> [18:01] <valoaivo> It doesn't look at the file system, it reads bits directly from the drive
<Tomin> yes
<Tomin> that's what I meant by searching
<valoaivo> Looking at the man page, the command you need is "photorec /d *output folder* /dev/sda"
<valoaivo> Tomin: I was pointing out your grammar, sorry
<Tomin> aa, aivan :D
<valoaivo> I really shouldn't since mine sucks as well
<Tomin> ihmettelen kyllä miksi kirjoitellaan täällä englanniksi, ehkä ihmisillä on tylsää näin joulun välipäivinä ;)
<mint> right, i shall try that then!
<mint> thanks again guys
<valoaivo> No problem :)
<Akuli> mint/eoinp probably doesn't speak finnish
<valoaivo> Glad to share my limited knowledge
<Tomin> Akuli: yes, but usually we tell non-Finnish people to ask on another channel
<Tomin> (well, I don't, but usually somebody does ;)
<Akuli> oh i see, i guess he didn't get help on other channels
<valoaivo> There wasn't much going on here anyway
<Akuli> other support channels are often either big and there's no time to provide help that takes a long time
<Akuli> or they're small and nobody knows how to help :)
<valoaivo> Well, I don't know that much about stuff but I've installed a few distros and accidentally destroyed countless backups
<valoaivo> I'm sick and been lying in bed the whole day so I have time
<valoaivo> Today, you, tomorrow me
<valoaivo> Uh, please ignore the commas
<hahlo> jos joku puhuu noin hyvää lontoota
<hahlo> niin ilo sitä lukea
<valoaivo> Kiitos <3
<Echramath> Toi noin, vissiin usbitetheröinti toimii tätä nykyä sillai ihan luotettavasti ja out of box?
<Echramath> Pitäis ehkä kokeilla koota yksi pöytäkone ja asennelle joku ubuntu siihen
<Echramath> Eikä tietenkään eetterinettiä
<Tomin> ainakin Androidilla nykyään toimii ihan suoraan. Android näkyy tietokoneelle verkkokorttina
<Akuli> voit asentaa sen kovalevylle jollain toisella koneella missä on netti ja sitten siirtää kovalevyn siihen ensimmäiseen koneeseen
<Tomin> ainakin omalla Nexus 7:lla (joku 4-versio alkujaan ollut)
<Tomin> sillä voi yhdistää wlaniinkin, mikä on kätevää, jos vaikka asennusmedialta puuttuu wlanin laiteohjelmistot
<Echramath> No niin voisin mutta aattelin näyttää viattomille lapsukaisille miten homma menee
<Echramath> Tai siis pistän ne kokoamaan ensin koneen ja sitten asentamaan käyttiksen ja huutelen itse vaan
<Laodikea> Joo, Androideilla toimii out-of-the-box, olen käyttänyt paljon. W**10 phonella taas ei saa usb:n kautta nettiä jaettua
<Echramath> Tämä tuli huomattua
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-29
<Kehet> milläs softalla saisi helposti bäckupittua servua
<Kehet> FTPtä pitäisi tukea
<Akuli> cp
<Akuli> rsync
<Kehet> pakkaus
<Akuli> rsync + gzip
<Akuli> emt
<Akuli> :)
<Kehet> mieluiten vielä inkrementaalisesti vaan muuttuneet
<ninnnu> duplicity
<ninnnu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto
<Kehet> ja joku sellanen plug-and-play kivasti vielä
<Kehet> :)
<Kehet> kappas, se osaa jonkin asteista salaustakin käyttää
<qRk> Teknistä apua tarvitaan SSD formatointiin! Olen vaihtamassa Lenovo Thinkpad T400 läppäriin uutta Kingston SSDNow V300 120Gb SSD:tä kovalevyksi. Ubuntu 16.04 LTS live levy ei pysty etenemään asennuksessa, koska levytilaa on vain 0 Gb. Uusi SSD kaipaisi siis formatointia. En saa uutta SSD:tä näkyviin SATA-USB kaapelilla kytkettynä Ubuntu läppäriin enkä Windows läppäriin.
<Laodikea> gParted-ohjelmalla voi formatoida, on sillä live-levyllä
<qRk> Kiitos yritetään gPartedia!
<qRk> Gparted ei tunnista SSD asemaa. Voiko olla, että Kingston SSDNow V300 -kovalevy ei ole yhteensopiva Ubuntun kanssa, koska järjestelmä ei tunnista sitä?
<Laodikea> eihän se näkynyt windowsillakaan?
<qRk> No sepä se...
<qRk> Mystistä.
<Laodikea> tietokonehommat on
<qRk> BIOS asetuksistakaan ei ole apua SSD kovalevyn tunnistamiseen.
<Laodikea> jos ajat livelevyllä päätteessä lsblk , mitä se näyttää?
<qRk> koitetaan...
<qRk> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsblk NAME  MAJ:MIN RM  SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sr0    11:0    1  1.4G  0 rom  /cdrom loop0   7:0    0  1.4G  1 loop /rofs ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<qRk> Oho rivitys hävisi...
<qRk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23708673/
<qRk-uusi> Loin uuden nickin, jotta sain lennosta vaihdettua tälle Live CD läppärille :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-30
<Iltsu> ooks varma et se ssd on ehjä?
<Iltsu> tai kunolla kiinni?
<Laodikea> Eiköhän se ole ollut kunnolla kiinni jollain noista yrityskerroista, mutta jos ei millään vaihtoehdolla saa levyä näkymään, niin näyttäisihän se siltä, että levyssä on jotain vikaa
<Laodikea> lsblk ei tosiaan näytä muuta kuin että koneessa ei ole kiinni ainuttakaan kiintolevyä
<Tomin> veikkaan joko rikkinäistä levyä tai sitten johdot ovat jotenkin irti (virtajohto pitää olla myös). itselläni kävi kerran niin että yksi USB-hubi (tulee kotelon sisälle) ei toiminut ja loppujen lopuksi syyksi paljastui, että virtajohto (Molex) oli irti virtalähteen puolelta (modulaariset johdot). olin jo ehtinyt valmistajan tuestakin kyselemään :)
<Tomin> tuo SSD kyllä toimii Linuxin kanssa, koska 1) ne ovan standardeja laitteita ja 2) itsellä on tuollainen käytössä (tosin ei Ubuntulla, vaan Fedoralla)
<Tomin> ja sen pitäisi myös näkyä BIOSissa/UEFIssa ja Windowsissa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-31
<IhqTzup_> Osaako joku sanoa miks tämä lähtee itekseen jonkin ajan kuluttua pois tai oikeastaan miten sen saisi pysymään päällä "sudo bash -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'"
<ansa> tuo on vain ajonaikainen muutos, /etc/sysctl.conf tai joku tiedosto /etc/sysctl.d:n alla niin voi mallin mukaan laittaa pysyväksi - jossain siellä varmaan on kommentoitunakin jo tuo ip_forward:n asettaminen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-01
<IhqTzup_> Joo ei ollut kysee siitä että se olisi hävinnyt. Vaan yhteys vain häviää jossain vaiheessa yht äkkiä. Ja ajamlla tuon komennon uudestaan yhteys alkaa taas pelittää. Hyvin erikoista.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ReText/
<hahlo> hienoja unicode merkkejä
<Akuli> ¿¡©ðđ
<Akuli> hauska näppäimistöasettelu
<hahlo> joo
<pesasa> ☃
<Akuli> ą
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-25
<thaurwylth> Jei, kiitos Lubuntu-käyttäjälle. Oma tarkoitus on testata Xubuntu-asennusta todella kämäiseen laitteeseen, kunhan palaan lomilta.
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dwelo: Laodikea Mirv Iltsu Tomin hiippariX Kosha HaliBel ansa inz tek_ ninnnu Crazyguy HeikkilaM elias_a tale Tehdastehdas pesasa rikama_ avantgardist AirMan Heikkila otto_ harriv hatiac Hejkki lub
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! latpjll: thaurwylth harriv usvi_ tale Laodikea zacura AirMan Uitto tnli Crazyguy avantgardist StockAntenna otto_ Jurkki mjr lubotu3 Hirppa pesasa gildean crope kirvesAxe hatiac rikama_ He
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! iuhmphrunn: AirMan ansa Kosha elias_a HeikkilaM ninnnu mjr tnli lubotu3 hahlo inz hatiac otto_ motalx PKJedi Mirv crope ubot9 HaliBel zacura Iltsu pesasa rikama_ avantgardist ub
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nsakpy: ansa hiippariX Jurkki xet7 Mirv kingi89 tale Hejkki inz kirvesAxe gildean elias_a AirMan Heikkila t0h_ mjr tnli Tomin motalx Kosha Kehet lubotu3 pesasa tek_ Kurko ninnnu thaurwylth HaliBel Hiippari PKJedi Crazyguy hahlo rikama_ atalsta Sto
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! oeanvpm: HeikkilaM Elekaz PKJedi motalb hahlo heikki Hirppa usvi_ otto_ Hiippari Mirv xet7 zacura pesasa HaliBel ubuntulog tale Heikkila Laodikea AirMan thaurwylth hahlo_cloud tnli lubotu3 ansa Iltsu Mikaela
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! anioz: Jurkki motalb otto_ Elekaz hahlo kirvesAxe ubuntulog pesasa zacura tek_ gildean tnli Uitto usvi_ Mikaela Tehdastehdas tale AirMan HaliBel motalc kingi89 heikki Hirppa Kurko avantgardist ansa motalx Crazyguy inz t0h_ harriv hiippariX atalsta tester668[m] hahlo_
<Laodikea> Ei taas
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yavcjq: pesasa AirMan HaliBel tnli t0h_ tek_ hahlo Tehdastehdas Hiippari mjr motalb tester668[m] Kosha gildean ninnnu Laodikea PKJedi Crazyguy tale motalc avantgardist thaurwylt
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ljgpve: zacura atalsta lliehu lubotu3 hahlo_cloud HaliBel hahlo motalc ninnnu tek_ Mirv HeikkilaM Jurkki Kosha motalx pesasa Crazyguy elias_a tester668[m] kirvesAxe t0h_ avantgardist thaurwylth hatiac xet7 ubot9 heikk
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! sajwf: ansa ubot9 Kehet Uitto crope Kurko inz Elekaz thaurwylth Hejkki ubuntulog HaliBel Jurkki Tehdastehdas gildean harriv HeikkilaM tester668[m] StockAntenna ninnnu otto_ t0h_ PKJedi mjr Hirppa kirvesAxe Tomin tnli
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fbgeesp: tek_ Kosha kingi89 Jurkki zacura heikki pesasa rikama_ Hiippari ninnnu Kurko hahlo inz tale Mirv Hirppa t0h_ otto_ avantgardist Iltsu HeikkilaM mjr HaliBel PKJedi Tehdastehdas StockAntenna kirvesAxe hahlo_cloud xet7 AirMan motalx harriv motalc crop
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nprvj: pesasa mjr HaliBel atalsta gildean HeikkilaM xet7 usvi_ tester668[m] crope AirMan heikki Tehdastehdas Heikkila ubuntulog StockAntenna ansa Kosha t0h_ motalb hahlo_cloud Mirv Iltsu ubot9 inz tnli Kehet kingi89 n
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bfnwxzwkma: Heikkila harriv crope zacura xet7 tek_ Hejkki Hirppa heikki inz AirMan ubuntulog tale Mikaela Kurko Tehdastehdas hahlo Uitto elias_a thaurwylth mjr tnli Kosha Crazyguy Kehet avantgardis
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dhmbiyekz: Heikkila hiippariX thaurwylth StockAntenna tester668[m] pesasa zacura lubotu3 Laodikea xet7 Kurko tnli Mirv Uitto usvi_ rikama_ otto_ motalb Hejkki Elekaz Hirppa inz Kosha AirMan crope hahlo_cloud ubot9 mjr Tehdastehdas hatiac tek_ Craz
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! atnleabemk: hiippariX harriv Kosha Hiippari avantgardist Heikkila Kurko lliehu ansa usvi_ Iltsu Elekaz otto_ heikki crope HaliBel rikama_ mjr thaurwylth StockAntenna pesasa inz hatiac mot
<czarodzie981> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vvdgx: rikama_ heikki Hejkki mjr Hirppa crope thaurwylth motalc inz Hiippari tek_ xet7 PKJedi lliehu kingi89 usvi_ elias_a Tehdastehdas Elekaz Crazyguy ansa tester668[m] Tomin HeikkilaM StockAntenna Jurkki t0h_ avantgardist lubotu3 hatiac ubot9 ha
<Hirppa> sheriffit heräävät :)
<usvi_> pim
<Laodikea> Kiitos
<StockAntenna> öh
<StockAntenna> mille kanavalle tuo oikein halusi että pitäs liittyä?
<ninnnu> valitse vapaasti, kuha meet johonki
<mjr>  22:55 [Freenode] -!- Channel #/join created Fri Jan 29 20:40:25 2010
<mjr> tietämättä mitään asiasta vaikuttaa kyllä todennäköisemmältä että toi halus häiriköidä #/join:ia natseilla kuin että kutsu olis aito
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zlqksxl: pesasa Iltsu Kosha motalb juham Kehet hahlo tale HeikkilaM avantgardist otto_ ansa tester668[m] motalc usvi_ Jurkki rikama_ Laodikea puhuri harriv Echramath StockAntenna gildean heikki Elekaz kingi89 HaliBel Heikkila Talikka Hiippari ninnnu ubuntul
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! duiwgqxws: Kurko hahlo_cloud tek_ Elekaz avantgardist Laodikea motalx tjp StockAntenna heikki Tehdastehdas mjr rikama_ Mirv hatiac spz-32_ xet7 hahlo torde Hirppa PKJedi HaliBel Mikaela i
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! oiwmtu: xet7 Jurkki hatiac mjr crope Kurko t0h_ StockAntenna Hirppa inz lubotu3 juham Hiippari motalb jjo Kosha PKJedi thaurwylth gildean avantgardist Crazyguy rikama_ otto_ HaliBel ansa Tehdastehdas motalx
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yniqfxz: mjr motalc hahlo_cloud Kosha tale kingi89 jjo HaliBel Talikka gildean Mikaela Echramath Heikkila Jurkki tnli PKJedi Iltsu AirMan xet7 inz otto_ ubuntulog ansa ernie77 StockAntenna Crazyguy motalb pesasa motalx Laodikea hatiac Kehet juham torde thaurwylth nin
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mxvns: spz-32_ HaliBel ubuntulog crope Hiippari heikki puhuri otto_ torde HeikkilaM tester668[m] ninnnu Kosha tale tjp rikama_ StockAntenna gildean inz Tomin usvi_ Heikkila Hirppa AirMan tek_ Mikaela motalx Echramath juham motalb avantgardist hahl
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bxtfplgcqt: ubuntulog kingi89 heikki crope Jurkki gildean harriv HaliBel Hirppa tnli mjr lliehu motalb Talikka Kosha Kurko t0h_ motalc Tomin tjp HeikkilaM AirMan Elekaz ansa StockAntenna rikama_ Mirv ninnnu Hiippari Heikkila lu
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! apouxofoof: tale Tomin HaliBel ansa t0h_ torde motalb heikki crope inz jjo HeikkilaM usvi_ Heikkila otto_ pesasa Elekaz StockAntenna Hirppa motalc ubot9 Mikaela Kurko tek_ hatiac motalx Hiippari tester668[m]
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dcwwvfbwud: mjr Tehdastehdas usvi_ torde tek_ harriv spz-32_ Crazyguy tjp motalb StockAntenna t0h_ Elekaz Kosha Hiippari heikki avantgardist motalc tnli AirMan HeikkilaM juham HaliBel Echramath ubot9 PKJedi
<usvi_> ben804: fuck you cunt
<ben804> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! myypetsosu: tale Tehdastehdas Echramath gildean motalx Laodikea spz-32_ crope StockAntenna usvi_ hatiac jjo HeikkilaM Hirppa ansa hahlo_cloud tek_ Kosha inz Kehet puhuri AirMan Hiippari Crazyguy mjr atalsta tester668[m] ernie77 torde tnli Kurko To
<Kehet> luulisi että jossain chanservissä olisi palveluna jo autobannaus massahailaiteille
<thaurwylth> Aaaa niin, nyt ei tosiaan olla missään mvda fvkin IRCnetissä. Kyllähän tuommoisia vastaan voisi tosiaan olla vaikka mtä työkaluja.
<usvi_> rupesko muita spammäämän privassa?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> oon kyl odottanu että pamahtaako sata privaikkunaa
<usvi_> mua rupes
<usvi_> ei tykänny selkeesti fuck you cuntista eikä siitä, että huutelen sille cuckia privaan takasi
<ninnnu> Tän takia spämmereille ei kauheesti huudella ellei ole op :P
<thaurwylth> Kolme eri tahoa on tullut privaatisti nyt.
<thaurwylth> Eiku se on vissiin tuo sama joka kerta. Luulin ensin, että on joka kerta eri nimi, koska aiemmin taisi olla EFnetin puolelta eriniminen.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-26
<Mikaela> Kehet: ChanServ SET ANTIFLOOD on olemassa palveluna, mutta ei ole käytössä freenodessa, joka luottaa K-line bottiinsa
<Mikaela> Ja privaspämmin voi pysäyttää sisäänkirjautumattomilta /mode omanick +R
<Mikaela> K-line botti on Sigyn ja vastaa kuulema /invite:en
<ninnnu> Me ei kyl välttämättä haluta spämmistä k-linen antavaa bottia
<ninnnu> ts. floodista
<ninnnu> koska tää on nyypiökanava, ja nyypiöt ei aina osaa pastebinata
<hahlo> vähän aiheen vierestä, tietääkö kukaan millaisia ovat "facebook-virukset"? tavallinen kansa valittaa niistä, joku facebook mainos kai kertoo et tyypillä on virus ja sen pitää ladata jotain play-storesta, se "jokin" sitten muka käynnistää security-modessa, sitten on vähän hajontaa, joiltakin on viety tunnukset, ja postitettu spammia facebookissa
<puhuri> eikö noi ole yleensä jotain facebookin appeja, jotka sitten spämmää kaikille kavereille ja ryhmiin (Prisma 500 € lahjakortti)
<hahlo> jookai luin googlesta ja katsoin tietoturva-asiantuntijan videon
<hahlo> ja vielä android virusohjelmatestin
<hahlo> https://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/avc_android_201702_en.pdf
<usvi_> nyt se k-line-botin nimi
<usvi_> sigyn?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-27
<xet7> Muistaako kukaan musiikkikappaletta jossa oli sanat "Everything is unreal if you don't believe me" ? Kuulin sen monta vuotta sitten, se saattoi olla jossain musiikkikappaleessa Amigalla tai jossain Assembly demo partyssä hesassa. Mulla saattaa olla se jossain disketillä mutta en ole vielä löytänyt. Tietääkö kukaan mistä sen löytäisi?
<Hejkki> xet7: eiks guugle kerro?
<Hejkki> tai youtube
<kirvesAxe> ite olettaisin kans et lyriikkapätkä sitaateissa ja lyrics niin löytyis biisin nimi äkkiä :n
<kirvesAxe> *:)
<xet7> Hejkki: Ei löytänyt vielä, olen yrittänyt etsiä kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-28
<ubuntuuu> foorumille kirjautuminen ei onnistu?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-29
<elias_a> Äh - tulispa pian päivitys thunderbirdiin: https://threatpost.com/mozilla-patches-critical-bug-in-thunderbird/129244/
<elias_a> Jaa ei kun toi onkin vain winhotus-käyttäjien ongelma....
<elias_a> Jatkakaa - ei syytä huoleen!
<elias_a> :P
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-30
<Talikka> Jotain vikaa lienee Ubuntun käynnistysvalikossa, kun se vie kaiken suoritintehon. Heti kun valitsee ubuntun tai windowsin käyntiin grubista, tuuletin lakkaa huutamasta. Ilmiö on sama sekä 32- että 64-bittisellä ubuntu matella. Kone on Aspire 4830 i3-suorittimella.
<hahlo> unity vai mate?
<Echramath> Voiko siinä olle softalla toimiva tuuletuksen säätö?
<Talikka> En koske unityyn. Matea, XFCE:tä tai LXDE.tä vain käytän
<Talikka> en tiedä softasta, miksi se rajoittuisi vain grubiin?
<Echramath> Tuli ekana mieleen, että siellä ei ole mikään kontrollia päällä kun grubia ajetaan.
<Echramath> Voi se bugatakin...
<Echramath> ...grubilla ei vissiin voi kovin kummoisia testejä tehdä asiasta?
<ansa> Grub on tehty toimimaan aika alkeellisessa ympäristössä, voi olla myös laitteen biosin ongelma että pyörii jotain cpu-looppia eikä ole välitetty että vähän kone lämpenee
<ansa> Tarkoitus kuitenkin lienee että noissa bios vain toimii niin pitkälle että saadaan oikea käyttis päälle, eikä ajeta jotain dossia joka vielä käyttäisi biosia.
<Tomin> ainahan tuo on ollut ongelma grubin kanssa, bios pitää kellotaajuudet korkealla ja grub ei kai tee paljoakaan hillitäkseen lämmöntuottoa, joten tuulettimet huutavat. ainakin näin olen tulkinnut tuon
<Echramath> Aa ja vetääkö se viellä tosiaan jotain luuppia siellä?
<ninnnu> Kun meillä on softa jota ajetaan n. 30sek kerrallaan per käyttökerta ja joka ei voi olla isompi kuin 446 tavua niin siinä ei kauheesti aleta pelaamaan ACPIn kanssa...
<ninnnu> (tai no, grubissa on jonku verran modulaarisuutta että se on oikeasti vähän isompi, mutta kokorajoitukset on silti niin tiukat että ACPIa sinne ei edes kannata yrittää työntää
<ansa> on se enemmän kun on toinen vaihe - mutta jos grub kutsuu biosia että odota näppäimenpainallusta ja palauta keycode, ja bios hoitaa homman jossain cpu-loopissa niin eipä siinä grubilla oo enää paljon mitään tehtävää (voi toki olla että grub tekee pollauksella jotain tuommoista, mutta..)
<Echramath> Ei toi varmaan mikään ongelma ole?
<Tomin> niin no, ei se ole ongelma elle kone jää viikoksi päälle siihen valikkoon ;) (köh, sattuipa kerran...)
<Tomin> s/elle/ole/ ...
<Tomin> ei vaan ellei
<Echramath> Jaa jaa mulla on aina ollut automaattivalinta
<Echramath> Hauskaa kyllä kun windows joskus buuttasi kysymättä kun olin jossain muualla ja tulin takaisin niin ruudulla olikin linuxin loginruutu
<kirvesAxe> <3
<Tomin> niin, itse asiassa kun mietin tuota niin se ei ollut grubin valikko, johon se jäi vaan UEFI ei osannut käynnistää järjestelmää ellei sille kertonut mikä pitää käynnistää. jostain syystä ei antanut asettaa kiintolevyä käynnistettävien listaan, vaikka erikseen valitsemalla onnistui. en jaksanut selvitellä, kun kone on muutenkin menossa vaihtoon (töissä, leasing sopimus loppumassa) lopputulos on kuitenkin sama, koska kone ...
<Tomin> ... lämmitti itseään sen ajan, mitään ei kylläkään hajonnut
<Tomin> (tai siis mitään ei onneksi hajonnut)
<ninnnu> no jos joku on miettiny jäähyjä ollenkaan niin ei kyllä pitäskään hajota
<ninnnu> jos olis hajonnu niin se olis ollu tyyppivika
<ninnnu> ja takuuseen
<Tomin> lähinnä kiintolevyä mietin, kun kone (kannettava) oli mukavan tasaisesti kuuma
<thaurwylth> Rolls right off your tongue tuo eka alaosoite.
<Echramath> Harvassapa paikassa noita enää näkee
<Echramath> Ei oo rottia :3
<Talikka> käyttääkö dos biosia? En ole kuullut, olenkin ihmetellyt miksi dos-peli huudattaa läppäriä (kymmenen vuotta sitten pelasin C&C)
<ninnnu> käyttä
<ninnnu> Lisäksi ACPIa ei ollu olemassakaan silloin kun DOS oli juttu
<Echramath> Dos-ajatuksella varmaan pelin pitäis tajuta tuollainen?
<ninnnu> Eikä kyl DOS-pelien aikakautena muutenkaan ollu ohjelmallista kellotaajuuden säätöä
<ninnnu> -> päästään näihin hienoihin tapauksiin jossa peli pyörii liian nopeasti koska CPU:ssa on liikaa megahetsejä
<ninnnu> -> "Turbo-nappi" oli juttu
<Echramath> Mut vetääkö ne busyluuppia kanssa, eihän se kellotajuudeen säätö ainakaan mun pöytäkoneissa ole mikään olennaisin homma siinä
<ninnnu> osa peleistä vetää
<Echramath> Minähän vuonna olisin viimeksi pelannut DOS-peliä natiivisti...
<thaurwylth> Emulaattori taitaa luoda semmoisen virtuaalikoneen, minkä kelloa hidastetaan keinotekoisesti?
<Echramath> Kyl ne paremmin tehdyt dos-pelit toki tajusi kanssa
<Echramath> Ongelmallisia oli lähinnä ne todella vanhat, jotka oletti IBM PC:n
<Echramath> Kun nääs jos tiijät että yhdellä käyttäjällä on 386sx ja toisella 486DX2 niin täytyyhän se ajastus tehdä oikeasti
<thaurwylth> Oulussa muistan olleen kerran jostakin King's Questiin tai Space Questiin liittyvästä jutusta keskustelut yksien Teekkaritalon pileiden saunasessiossa. Juttu siis sellainen, joka sivuaa juuri tätä.
<thaurwylth> Muistaakseni jokin perusväite oli, että siitä pelistä tulee liian hyvässä koneessa mahdoton pelata ainakin yhden kohdan takia.
<Echramath> Mutta joo dosboxissa on erilaisia säätöjä kyllä
<thaurwylth> Mites muuten nämä Linux-puolen Win-emulaatiot? Onko ne tähdätty toimimaan niin, että vastaavat aina moderneinta mahdollista Windows-systeemiä?
<thaurwylth> Sillä tavalla puutteellisen elämän olen elänyt, että en ole tainnut kertaakaan käynnistää yhtään Winen tai kumppanien kaltaista ohjelmaa.
<ninnnu> *onnistuneen
<Echramath> Wine Is Not a Emulator
<Echramath> +n
<thaurwylth> Mjoo, Wikipediassa näemmä kerrotaan, että minkäänlaisia virtualisointeja ei liity Winen toimintaan. On se vaan todellinen ihmemie^H^H^Hvärkki.
<Echramath> Joo siis sehän tarvii sellaisen koneen missä se Windowskin toimis
<ninnnu> ei se kyl tarvi, mutta se helpottaa asioita
<thaurwylth> Hmm, jos se muuntaa suuren osan niistä requesteista suoraan Unixin kautta resursseja käyttäväksi jne jne, niin eikö periaatteessa koneen pidä silloin olla semmoinen, missä kaikki ne Windows-softan tarvitsemat jutut ovat tarjolla? Tosin joo, enpä tainnut tuossa huomioida, että Unixhan voi omassa aidatussa pihapiirissään hoitaa asiat niin paljon paremmin, että Windows ei samoja asioita pystyisi samalla raudalla ...
<thaurwylth> ... hoitamaan, myönnetään, myönnetään.
<Echramath> Hetkinen siis jos on x86-binääri mitä ajetaan niin saaks Wine sen toimimaan PPC:llä?
<ninnnu> Periaatteessa
<ninnnu> Käytännössä ei-x86 versiot winestä on melko heikkoja
<thaurwylth> Mites muuten tämä, minkä löysin kaikkitietävästä Wikipediasta? Darwine -- Development on the PPC version was abandoned.
<thaurwylth> Mutta jos siitä on joskus aiemmin saatu jokin versio valmiiksi, niin kaipa se tosiaan periaatteessa toimii, on vain mainittu "melko heikko".
<Echramath> Tämä on uusi tieto
<Echramath> Toisaalta on aina käyttänyt x86-yhteensopivaa rautaa muutenkin
<Echramath> Wine on jännä kyllä, sain kerran yhden Medal of Honorin toimimaan muuten ihan ok, mutta se ukko ei voinut kääntyä kuin toiseen suuntaan kun hiiri toimi jotenkin omituisesti tai vastaavaa
<Echramath> Jännä sillai että grafiikka ja äänet näytti kaikki ihan normaaleilta mutta sit tuli tommoinen
<thaurwylth> Onneksi yleisesti käytössä olevan geometrian ympyrä on vain 360 astetta! Eli pikkuvikoja...
<thaurwylth> Toki siinä vaiheessa voi alkaa vähän käämit paukkua, jos aina haluaisi kääntyä vaikka viisi astetta sinne kelvottomaan suuntaan.
<Echramath> Emmä sit jaksanut tunkata asiaa, mulla tuota ei ollut lisenssiä siihen
<Echramath> Typing of the dead toimii ihan jees Winellä
<Echramath> Noin muuten nyt just ostin ihan pari AAA-peliä linuxille alle kympin niin ajat on kyllä muuttuneet
<thaurwylth> No hemmettens!
